# Bankinter lanza una cuenta COINC al 4% TAE



## tucapital.es (16 Oct 2012)

Bankinter lanza una cuenta COINC al 4% TAE. Es una cuenta sin comisiones que además te da una plataforma para ahorrar y conseguir tus metas:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...ion-de-ahorro/

Salu2.


----------



## Neng (16 Oct 2012)

Lo he estado mirando, parece interesante:

4% TAE, con liquidación mensual de intereses y un máximo de 50.000 euros.

Se me ocurre una cosa, que no sé si será posible:

Metes 49 mil y pico leuros (el que los tenga.....:´() y al mes cuando te liquiden intereses, sacas dichos intereses, y vuelves a dejar los 49 mil y algo.....y asi sucesivamente, siempre tienes una cantidad rentandote al 4% TAE y vas sacando los intereses para no llegar a los 50 mil.......¿sería esto posible?

Si fuera así, es una buena opción....... :baba:


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (16 Oct 2012)

Igual controlan que ya estuvieras apuntado...

Tengo que mirar esto, a ver que tal.

greats.


----------



## Wifli (16 Oct 2012)

Para una buena idea, si alguno se va enterando de cómo funciona en realidad, que nos vaya contando por favor! estaremos atentos....


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Oct 2012)

Eso de los 49k puede ser el "truco" para sortear el límite de los 50k.

Pero per se, y sin acudir a ese truco, si tienes 35k por ejemplo, me parece la mejor opción del mercado.

Al 4% con total disponibilidad, y sin límite temporal tanto para salir como para permanecer.

Demasiado bonito para ser cierto, seguro que hay truco. Pero a primera vista para mi la relación rentabilidad-liquidez para un ahorrador medio (hasta 40k) es la mejor del mercado. Habrá que esperar a ver experiencias o si las rentabilidades de repente empiezan a bajar....


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Oct 2012)

Sí, la única pega es que el 4% no será para siempre... debe de ser una promoción inicial, y después ya sabéis, cartita y rebaja.

Salu2


----------



## Wifli (17 Oct 2012)

¿Alguno lo tiene contratado ya? ¿Experiencias? ¿Se recomienda...????

Estoy buscando una cuenta de este tipo para ir ahorrando...¿alguien sabe de alguna mejor?


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Oct 2012)

¿Experiencias? me temo que poca gente, ya que es totalmente nuevo, existe desde hace pocas semanas.

Esa está muy bien, y mientras que mantenga el 4%, es el mejor que existe.

En caso contrario tienes que andar moviendo el dinero de banco en banco para obtener rentabilidades de ese tipo, pero en depósitos.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Oct 2012)

Un par de dudas rápidas, por si tucapital.es me las sabe repsonder:
1) Aunque no es un depósito como tal, la fiscalidad sería la misma? El 21% de intereses?
2) Siendo una cuenta está cubierto por el FGD, aunque sabemos que no sirve de mucho, ¿verdad?


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Oct 2012)

1. Efectivamente, todas las cuentas y depósitos se aplica una rentaciones del 21% aunque el impuesto a pagar en algunos casos sean superiores:

- Subida de impuesto sobre la renta de capital y el ahorro | Preguntas Frecuentes

2. Efectivamente, todas las cuentas y depósitos están cubiertos:

- FGD, Fondos de Garantía de Depósitos: La seguridad de nuestros ahorros | Preguntas Frecuentes

Salu2.


----------



## Darkshait (17 Oct 2012)

Yo la abrí ayer

Nada especial que comentar.

Como ya soy usuario de bankinter, los traspasos entre mi cuenta y COINC son instantáneas

En la web pone que la cuenta está cubierta por el FGD hasta 50.000 euros

A ver hasta cuando mantienen el 4%

Saludos


----------



## vidarr (17 Oct 2012)

Darkshait dijo:


> Yo la abrí ayer
> 
> Nada especial que comentar.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info de primera mano. En el caso de traspasos entre COINC y cuentas fuera de Bankinter, ¿sabes cómo serían? ¿hay transferencias nacionales gratuitas?


----------



## Darkshait (17 Oct 2012)

En nacionales imagino que serán como OTE´s

en el caso de internacionales no creo que se permitan ya que el código que te dajan meter para las cuentas asociadas en el de 20 dígitos y no el IBAN

Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Oct 2012)

Darkshait dijo:


> Yo la abrí ayer
> 
> Nada especial que comentar.
> 
> ...



el FGD son 100.000€ que para eso somos europeos.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Oct 2012)

Efectivamente, lo que ocurre es que la cuenta sólo permite ingresos de hasta 50.000 euros, imagino que a eso se refiere.

Salu2.


----------



## arckan69 (17 Oct 2012)

Es muy interesante. No pone nada acerca de la duración de estos 4 meses supongo. Lo cambiarán cuando les interese. 

para qué servía el código promocional? nada en especial supongo


----------



## currito (17 Oct 2012)

¿Esto se puede hacer online o es banco físico?

En la web de bankinter no lo encuentro....


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Oct 2012)

Es totalmente online.

En nuestro post indicamos las instrucciones de cómo se hace:

- Bankinter ofrece una cuenta al 4% en su nueva cuenta COINC

Salu2.


----------



## currito (18 Oct 2012)

¿y en "meta" podría poner "estar forrado"????

gracias tucapi


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Oct 2012)

jejeje, no lo sé, pero supongo que sí!!! Aunque con 50.000 euros, es un buen dinero, pero forrado? jejeje.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (18 Oct 2012)

tucapital.es dijo:


> jejeje, no lo sé, pero supongo que sí!!! Aunque con 50.000 euros, es un buen dinero, pero forrado? jejeje.
> 
> Salu2.



jaja por eso lo digo, es el objetivo y los 50k el camino xD


----------



## Darkshait (18 Oct 2012)

Efectivamente puedes poner el nombre que quieras a la meta y tener varias metas


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Oct 2012)

¿Alguien ha completado ya el proceso de OTE de los 10 euros?

¿Se sabe a que cuenta irán los intereses devengados al mes?


----------



## Wifli (24 Oct 2012)

Tengo una duda, este 4 % TAE, ¿que es mensual?


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Oct 2012)

No hombre... TAE, Tasa Anual Equivalente:

- TAE o Tasa Anual Equivalente | Preguntas Frecuentes

Salu2.


----------



## Wifli (9 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien se ha inscrito completamente y está ya con dinero en su meta?

¿puede hacer algún comentario o decir como va su experiencia hasta el momento??


----------



## arckan69 (10 Nov 2012)

Hola, yo estoy inscrito. 
Ya tengo unos 15000 euros dentro. 

Aviso que es un poco lioso, no se parece a la interface de un banco normal, es algo raro y nuevo. De hecho no se, supongo que mágicamente me aparecerá el dinero transcurrido cada mes en mi cuenta.

Tengo una meta hecha ya, pero no lo veo muy claro la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (20 Nov 2012)

Yo estoy dado de alta. Tengo dinero dentro. Y la aplicacion esta llena de bugs. La interface como dicen es rara. Yo dirí más, esta pensada para más cercana al mundo redes sociales que al mundo bancario.
En la nota lo dejan claro: *dirigido a jóvenes entre 25 y 35 años. S*
Nota de Prensa - Saffron desarrolla Coinc, el nuevo portal de Bankinter para el ahorro y la gestión de las finanzas personales - Notas de prensa y Comunicados de prensa.
Entre los bugs que tiene (transferencias inversas no realizadas, asignaciones erroneas a metas) y la interficie happie-flowers, nos e si voy a durar mucho.


----------



## guindos (20 Nov 2012)

Yo la tengo como cuenta "puente". Es decir, hasta que junto unos 3000€ o asi que suele ser el importe minimo, lo tengo ahi rentando un 4%. Asi todo rinde desde el primer céntimo!


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (20 Nov 2012)

Primero, hilo con mas información de mas foreros:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/365236-perdido-depositos.html



Veamos. Mi experiencia.

He probado el interface hasta en un equipo Pentium 4 a 2 y pico gigahercios con XP y explorador OPERA, para ver cuanta capacidad necesita y...

Aparte de algún mensaje de error -a los errores de programación esporádicos no les doy la menor importancia- y del aspecto de la interface -que me importa un pepino-, recibí en su momento la aceptación del alta en pocas horas de pedirla.

Los 10 leuros para confirmar mi identidad llegaron desde SAN a COINC en 6 dias -el sexto dia fueron retirados de la cuenta de SAN y al dia siguiente aparecieron en COINC reflejados en "ultimos movimientos"

Tiene fallitos, pero a mí un interface guay no me ayuda a confiar en un banco. Soy realista con la pasta, que le voy a hacer...

Lo importante es que te avise claramente que algo se ha realizado o que no se ha realizado y eso si que lo hace. No tienes que buscar entre un monton de opciones a ver que ha pasado con cierta operacion, un ejemplo:

Realice por error - mio - 2 transferencias inversas. Para una del las cuales en origen no había bastante cash. Bien, después de varios dias, nada mas entrar me aparece en el recuadro superior de mensajes de aviso y con letra de buen tamaño algo así: "ALGO HA PASADO CON TU TRANSFERENCIA INVERSA, REVISA LOS PARAMETROS"


Como *guindos* yo tambien la uso como puente -en ocasiones puede que el puente vaya a ser muy gordo y necesite varias cuentas..., ya que hasta ahora he perdido una pasta con indecisiones de colocación-


La - única - razón para que aún le de una oportunidad a ING es que está soportado por el FGD holandés, y si mejora COINC el interface y alcanza la suficiente relevancia, puede ser competencia seria para ING.


Parece -hilo de arriba- que además por teléfono son amables y quieren agradar. Asimismo, son rápidos contestando dudas por el enlace e-mail de contacto.

Leed las opiniones del hilo que indico en el enlace de arriba.8:



Al que reciba los primeros intereses -pago mensual de intereses-, le agradecería que avisara y comentara el tema, no sabemos si se cobran a final de mes o al mes de llegar el ingreso a COINC. Yo me decanto por lo segundo.



¡No escribo mas tocho, XD!!! 




-


----------



## Wifli (23 Nov 2012)

Una vez confirmados tus datos y se ha realizado la transeferenica de 10 euros, ¿cuánto tiempo tardan en hacerse efectivas las transferencias de mayor cantidad(me pone límite de 15000€)?

Por que he realizado una hace 1 hora y aún no refleja.

Gracias!


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (23 Nov 2012)

Wifli dijo:


> Una vez confirmados tus datos y se ha realizado la transeferenica de 10 euros, ¿cuánto tiempo tardan en hacerse efectivas las transferencias de mayor cantidad(me pone límite de 15000€)?
> 
> Por que he realizado una hace 1 hora y aún no refleja.
> 
> Gracias!




Veamos. Existe un plazo máximo en el que el banco en el que está el cash que quieres enviar a -por ejemplo- COINC debe obligatoriamente obedecer la orden de transferencia.

Hay bancos que, digamos... le tienen mucho "amor" a tu pasta :XX: y esperan a que finalice ese plazo.

Un ejemplo, SATANDER tarda hasta 6 dias aproximadamente y ING unos 2 dias. Si las haces desde el mismo banco, sean varias o una sola, lo normal es que aproximadamente tarden los mismos días y que no dependa del importe de la transferencia.

COINC deja hacer una sola transferencia inversa -el banco de destino ordena la transferencia al banco de origen- al dia.

Aparte el dinero se pasa *1 dia* en "la nube" antes de ser reflejada su llegada en COINC.

De esto último no te preocupes, el cash llega. Yo estoy ya por la tercera transferencia -que llegará a COINC en unos días-, y el mes que viene voy a realizar otras 2.



¡Larga vida al 4% libertario!




.


----------



## PCH1111 (23 Nov 2012)

el problema es la liquidación del interés.Cada cuanto es??? si alguien lo ha cobrado y lo sabe que lo diga, porque tengo un amigo que tiene Coinc y no los ha cobrado.

Por otra parte el cobro de comisiones me extraña que no lo establezcan en el futuro...otra cosa no, pero Bankinter es el banco de los sablazos


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (23 Nov 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> el problema es la liquidación del interés.Cada cuanto es??? si alguien lo ha cobrado y lo sabe que lo diga, porque tengo un amigo que tiene Coinc y no los ha cobrado.
> 
> Por otra parte el cobro de comisiones me extraña que no lo establezcan en el futuro...otra cosa no, pero Bankinter es el banco de los sablazos





Si puedes, nos harías un favor informándonos de la fecha/fechas en que tu amigo comenzó a realizar ingresos en COINC.

Yo soy cliente dede el 10 de este mes de Noviembre de 2012. Demasiado reciente.

No se si se pagan intereses a final de mes o la fecha de pago será un mes después del primer ingreso reflejado en la cuenta. Me decanto por la segunda opción.

Indagaré por la red. De todas formas, ya informaré el mes que viene de si pagan el interés correspondiente.



Otra cosa, me extrañaría que se dieran el trabajo de montar web, asistencia on line y telefónica, diseño novedoso y propaganda googleana en web, total para sisar los intereses de un mes -y eso aún estando en promoción-. Habria que ser tonto.




S2



.


----------



## muchomiedo (27 Nov 2012)

Considero interesante COINC, me hice cliente y les pregunté, y aquí está su respuesta:

"En relación con tu consulta, te informamos de que la liquidación es cada 30 días según el mes, si la cuenta se dió de alta el día 19 de octubre, al 19 de noviembre se liquida según el saldo medio diario que se ha mantenido en la misma."


----------



## Wifli (3 Dic 2012)

Buenass....os comento, ya tengo dinero en mi cuenta coinc, la verdad que muy sencillo y la interface es muy intuitiva.

Tengo una duda, que igual es una chorrada...a ver si alguno puede resolvérmela, ahí va:

De cara al cobro de intereses...¿cúando es mejor hacer los ingresos de dinero a la cuenta coinc? que se hagan efectivas al comienzo de mes? al final de mes? o en la fecha en la que se hizo la primera transferencia?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (4 Dic 2012)

Veamos...a ver si lo entiendo, lo que buscas es que te rente la mayor cantidad de euros.

No es chorrada, yo tuve una cuenta similar en B4NC4JA -hace años daban el 4% al descubierto, que tiempos...:´(-

Te explico el funcionamiento...



Por supuesto la respuesta a tu pregunta es: 

Ingresa las cantidades que decidas poner a rentar lo mas pronto que puedas.



Cuando el forero habla de que se hara la media del saldo mensual, habla de esto...



Te voy a poner un ejemplo para que lo entiendas mejor: 8:


1er mes (30 dias)

Dia 1 --- Hago el ingreso inicial de rigor de 10 leuros.

Dia 15 --- Hago un ingreso de 20.000 leuros.

Dia 30 --- Hago un ingreso de otros 20.000 leuros.

INTERESES DE ESTE MES:
--------------------------

El resultante de tener 10 euros al 4% TAE rentando 30 dias +
El resultante de tener 20.000 euros al 4% TAE rentando 16 dias +
El resultante de tener 20.000 euros al 4% TAE rentando 1 dia

Por ejemplo, el siguiente mes no metes más. Vale, pues a partir de ahí tienes 40.010 rentando al 4% TAE.

Si piensas en rentabilidad CANTIDAD INGRESADA/DIAS QUE ESTÁ INGRESADA, es más sencillo de entender.



Como ves es obvio... tu decides.



.


----------



## Mediterrand (8 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos,
Soy cliente de Bankinter. En enero me expira un depósito smart al 4,5% 6 meses, hace 2 meses lo hizo el de 4,25% a 3 meses. Creo que fueron unas buenas oportunidades, ahora esos mismos depósitos los ofrecen al 3,35 y 3,10% respectivamente.
Ahora aparece esta cuenta COINC que en principio parecería muy interesante para mí. Sin comisiones, 4%, entiendo que los traspasos serían prácticamente automáticos con mi cuenta de Bankiter, liquidez total...
Mi pregunta es... ¿Dónde está el truco? No es demasiado bonito para ser verdad?


----------



## guindos (9 Dic 2012)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Soy cliente de Bankinter. En enero me expira un depósito smart al 4,5% 6 meses, hace 2 meses lo hizo el de 4,25% a 3 meses. Creo que fueron unas buenas oportunidades, ahora esos mismos depósitos los ofrecen al 3,35 y 3,10% respectivamente.
> Ahora aparece esta cuenta COINC que en principio parecería muy interesante para mí. Sin comisiones, 4%, entiendo que los traspasos serían prácticamente automáticos con mi cuenta de Bankiter, liquidez total...
> Mi pregunta es... ¿Dónde está el truco? No es demasiado bonito para ser verdad?



El truco es que es una cuenta de ahorro, no corriente, con lo que no puedes utilizarla más que para ahorrar. Pero si, es bastante bonita, y además funciona correctamente.


----------



## Stock Option (9 Dic 2012)

Esto es una basura . Ibanesto da el 4% TAE .


----------



## 506utyutyuty (9 Dic 2012)

Stock Option dijo:


> Esto es una basura . Ibanesto da el 4% TAE .



Coinc no sé como resultará, pero Ibanesto sí tiene letra pequeña en su 4%.

(*) 4% TAE, 3,93% TIN anual hasta el 1 de mayo. A partir del 2 de mayo de 2013 se remunerará al fijo de interés vigente en ese momento del Depósito AZUL que actualmente es de 1,30% TAE VARIABLE, (1,29% TIN anual). No existe por parte del cliente la obligación de permanencia tras el vencimiento del periodo inicial remunerado al 4% TAE. No obstante, en el supuesto de que el cliente permaneciese un año, obtendría una *TAE Global del 2,47%*. El cálculo de la TAE GLOBAL se ha realizado teniendo en cuenta que la contratación se ha realizado el primer día de la promoción y permanece un año completo. Se considerará dinero nuevo los ingresos que incrementen su posición en Banesto respecto al saldo del 30 de junio de 2012. Liquidación mensual de intereses. Los intereses que se perciban quedarán sujetos a la retención fiscal establecida en la normativa vigente en cada momento (actualmente en territorio común, el 21%).


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (9 Dic 2012)

TERMINÓ MI TESTEO


A dia de hoy me llega el mensaje siguente en la pantalla correspondiente a metas:

*"¡Desde COINC hemos ingresado 7.28€ en tus metas por los intereses generados!"*

El interés se ha ingresado automáticamente en mi única meta. Si se tienen varias, el interés se reparte proporcionalmente entre ellas.

*Resultado del test:*

# Contrato PDF: Dia 5
# Llegada de la aportación para autentificar identidad (los 10 euretes): Dia 10




Resultado al retirar una cantidad de una meta, enviandola a otra entidad que no sea BANKINTER:

*2 DIAS tarda en llegar el dinero a otra entidad, RAPIDEZ equivalente a ING -SAN tarda unos 6 dias-*




Ultimos movimientos:


08/12/2012 Mi colchón Interés COINC 7,28 € 

07/12/2012 Mi colchón Retirada 1.500,00 € 

29/11/2012 Mi colchón Ingreso puntual 800,00 € 

16/11/2012 Mi colchón Ingreso puntual 4.000,00 € 

10/11/2012 Mi colchón Ingreso puntual 10,00 €





S2





.


----------



## els22 (19 Dic 2012)

Hola,por favor,¿alguien que cuente como le va con coinc?.Gracias.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (19 Dic 2012)

els22 dijo:


> Hola,por favor,¿alguien que cuente como le va con coinc?.Gracias.





¿Que quieres saber?

La cuenta COINC es mejor que una cuenta o un deposito ING.

La desventaja es que BANKINTER es un banco español, por lo tanto el importe de la cuenta esta garantizado por el Fondo de Garantia de Depositos Español. Y yo no me fio un pelo de España...:fiufiu: Yo tendria una parte en ING -FGD holandes- y otra en COINC -transferencias en solo 2 dias-.



*Aprovecho para añadir una caracteristica interesante de COINC que me habia dejado en el tintero:*

Una cosa comun a cualquier cuenta remunerada como esta o a un deposito en el que el periodo entre cobro de intereses sea corto -en este caso, mensual-, es que se pueden reinvertir con efectividad optima los intereses generados. En ING hay que esperar a que termine el plazo del deposito o cancelarlo anticipadamente para poder disponer de los intereses generados y eso joroba el interes compuesto.



.


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2012)

Yo la active hace unos días y las transferencias ya han llegado y están en la cuenta,quizás le falté cositas como consulta de órdenes,no es el formato de web típico de banco online pero es sencillo,mientras den el 4% no esta mal


----------



## currito (20 Dic 2012)

Cómo va el tema de la seguridad en operaciones? ¿pin o tarjeta de claves?


----------



## taipan (20 Dic 2012)

currito dijo:


> Cómo va el tema de la seguridad en operaciones? ¿pin o tarjeta de claves?




Yo he abierto tambien cuenta en COINC y por ahora muy bien.
Recepcion de tranferencias (hacia COINC y desde COINC) en 48 horas.
Coste de transferencias 0.

No usa pin ni tarjeta de claves. Solo te deja enviar fondos a cuentas que se hayan autentifiaco como tuyas previamente. ¿Como lo hace?: solicita a la cuenta supuestamente tuya 10 euros. Si los recibe ya esta autentificada y puedes enviar dinero allí.

Para recibir, obviamente, de cualquier cuenta vale.


----------



## currito (20 Dic 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Yo he abierto tambien cuenta en COINC y por ahora muy bien.
> Recepcion de tranferencias (hacia COINC y desde COINC) en 48 horas.
> Coste de transferencias 0.
> 
> ...




¡para conectarte al portal no hay claves?
¿para enviar y recibir son transferencias u OTE? ¿te bloquean la pasta 60 días como ING?
¿si un día queremos cerrarla cómo lo hacemos?
Gracias


----------



## taipan (20 Dic 2012)

currito dijo:


> ¡para conectarte al portal no hay claves?
> ¿para enviar y recibir son transferencias u OTE? ¿te bloquean la pasta 60 días como ING?
> ¿si un día queremos cerrarla cómo lo hacemos?
> Gracias



- Te conectas con tu correo electronico y un password de tu eleccion. Al darte de alta te dan uno aleatorio y luego lo cambias.

- Para enviar y recibir yo lo he hecho a traves de transferencias (0 € de coste) y de bloqueo nada.

- Para cerrarla.... pues aún no tengo experiencia en eso; hasta que no quiten el 4% ::


----------



## currito (20 Dic 2012)

taipan dijo:


> - Te conectas con tu correo electronico y un password de tu eleccion. Al darte de alta te dan uno aleatorio y luego lo cambias.
> 
> - Para enviar y recibir yo lo he hecho a traves de transferencias (0 € de coste) y de bloqueo nada.
> 
> - Para cerrarla.... pues aún no tengo experiencia en eso; hasta que no quiten el 4% ::



osea que hiciste una transferencia desde tu otro banco a la cuenta coinc, pero supongo que también es posible hacer una ote desde coinc, que es gratis ¿no?


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2012)

currito dijo:


> osea que hiciste una transferencia desde tu otro banco a la cuenta coinc, pero supongo que también es posible hacer una ote desde coinc, que es gratis ¿no?



La OTE desde coinc si es gratis


----------



## Cali (20 Dic 2012)

Parece muy interesante , este fin de semana dare la firma electronica y hago una pequeña transferencia.

Un 4% permanente con el dinero siempre disponible me congratula , ING esta bien pero me joden el dinero del deposito primero si quiero sacar de mi cuenta naranja (te quitan el dinero del deposito antes que de la cuenta naranja , una y no mas )


----------



## currito (20 Dic 2012)

¿al daros de alta marcais la casilla de NO recibir ofertas que te ayuden a alcanzar metas o gestionar ahorros?


----------



## taipan (20 Dic 2012)

Correcto. Yo marqué NO para que no me bombardeasen a spam de publicidad de Bankinter...


----------



## currito (21 Dic 2012)

Otra duda: ¿se pueden asociar varias cuentas de otros bancos a coinc o sólo 1?

¿puede usarse una cuenta naranja ing para enviar y recibir a/desde coinc?
Gracias.


----------



## taipan (21 Dic 2012)

currito dijo:


> Otra duda: ¿se pueden asociar varias cuentas de otros bancos a coinc o sólo 1?
> 
> ¿puede usarse una cuenta naranja ing para enviar y recibir a/desde coinc?
> Gracias.



Sí. Todas las que quieras. De hecho yo tengo que asociar, precisamente, mi cuenta en ING (la naranja en concreto so se si se puede pero por operativa de ING, no de COINC). 

Tengo que autorizar un cargo de 10€ por parte de COINC a ING y en cuanto lo reciban ya están asociadas. Yo luego devuelvo los 10€ para tener así "limpita" la cuenta COINC sin pequeñas cantidades colganso y sé excatamente cuanto es de principal y cuanto de intereses... oraganizado que es uno


----------



## currito (21 Dic 2012)

taipan es usted un santo! gracias


----------



## Deimos (25 Dic 2012)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Una cosa comun a cualquier cuenta remunerada como esta o a un deposito en el que el periodo entre cobro de intereses sea corto -en este caso, mensual-, es que se pueden reinvertir con efectividad optima los intereses generados. En ING hay que esperar a que termine el plazo del deposito o cancelarlo anticipadamente para poder disponer de los intereses generados y eso joroba el interes compuesto.
> .



Eso no joroba el interés compuesto, pasa justamente lo contrario, es mucho mas ventajoso no cobrar los intereses mensualmente por lo siguiente:

1- Si cobras mensualmente o anualmente el beneficio es el mismo, cobrar anualmente es equivalente a cobrarlos y reinvertirlos. Pero cobrarlos mensualmente tiene la desventaja de que tienes la tentación de no hacerlo.

2- Peeeeeeeroooo, la verdadera diferencia es que a hacienda pagas los impuestos al cobrar los intereses. Es decir, si cobras mensualmente pagas a hacienda impuestos sobre los beneficios mes a mes, y ese dinero no puedes reinvertirlo. Pero si cobras anualmente pagas a hacienda una vez al año, teniendo beneficios con el pago retrasado de impuestos. Eso si que joroba el interés compuesto.


----------



## arathir (26 Dic 2012)

Hola,

¿Los intereses pasan a la misma cuenta y rentan también al 4%? o pasan a otra distinta sin rentar nada...

Un saludo!!


----------



## currito (26 Dic 2012)

Si el 1 de Enero sigue esto al 4% me la abro y a meter pasta a saco.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (27 Dic 2012)

arathir dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Los intereses pasan a la misma cuenta y rentan también al 4%? o pasan a otra distinta sin rentar nada...
> 
> Un saludo!!




Si, pasan a la misma cuenta y rentan igualmente al 4%; es automatico.



En COINC los intereses se ingresan directamente en la "meta" que tengas creada si es 1 sola, si tienes varias "metas" automaticamente se reparte el importe de los intereses proporcionalmente entre las metas que tengas.



.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (27 Dic 2012)

currito dijo:


> Si el 1 de Enero sigue esto al 4% me la abro y a meter pasta a saco.




Bienvenido al club





Recuerdo la cuenta XMAS de Bancaja. Empezaron dando mas del 4 nada mas empezar y ya van por el 1´5 (de momento:abajo.

Recomiendo consultar a lo largo del tiempo -de vez en cuando- el apartado <"legal"> situado en la parte inferior de la pantalla de COINC. En este apartado se reflejara el redito -actualizado- que tenga en ese momento la cuenta.



.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Dic 2012)

Buceando por internet, perdí los link, hablaban ya de que habían diseñado esta cuenta en julio.

Parece ser que si situará entre el 3% y el 4%. Así que si hay bajón, según esto, como mucho bajará al 3%.

También hablaba de múltiples funcionalidades como poner tarjeta.

Por cierto ¿habeis comprobado si los intereses que os dan están al 4% (menos el 0,21% o sea el 3,16%)?

Es que me acaban de llegar hoy y no me cuadran......


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Dic 2012)

Tema solucionado.

La fecha de liquidación de los intereses no tiene por qué coincidir con la fecha en la que te los pagan , así que eran menos días de "devengo". El problema es que parece ser que para cada uno esta fecha es distinta.

Me han contestado en 3 horas al email. Muy bien.

Cada día la cantidad que tienes la multiplicas por 0,0000848 y eso es lo que te renta cada día que tienes esa cantidad.

En fin, que parezco un comunity de Bankinter, pero muy bien,.... de momento.


----------



## currito (31 Dic 2012)

He leido en otro foro que COINC ha tenido muchos problemas y no se podia transferir ni ingresar dinertro decia que tampoco podia darse de alta.
Sabeis si esto se ha solucionado? No quisiera tener dinero metido en un corralito de Bankinter 

Si un dia quereis daros de baja, como se hace?


----------



## AdictedToSilver (1 Ene 2013)

Yo abrí la cuenta hace 2 meses, sin desplazarse de casa, envíe foto hecha con el móvil del DNI al registrarme. Tardaron unos 10 días en activarme la cuenta. Desde entonces he hecho 4 OTEs para poderla vincular a otras 4 entidades y he realizado transferencias pequeñas hacia esas 4 para comprobar que todo fuera bien. Ningún problema, aunque la interfaz es tan minimalista que resulta incluso complicada por simple.

Saludos y feliz año


----------



## currito (1 Ene 2013)

A mi lo que me preocupa un poco es que por un fallo no puedas enviar ni recibir dinero y tampoco tengas una oficina fisica a la que ir a partirle la cara a alguien....


----------



## AdictedToSilver (1 Ene 2013)

A mi tb me preocupa, pero partirle la cara a alguien no te devuelve el dinero. 
Siendo Bankinter quien esta detrás, me fio en la medida que te puedes fiar de un banco.
Supongo que dentro de poco anunciarán que cambian la rentabilidad, en las condiciones indican que pre avisan con 2 meses de antelación, así que mientras dure para mi es la mejor cuenta remunerada/depósito del mercado.(para menos de 50k€)


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Ene 2013)

Hola,después de leer el hilo me queda una única duda:¿puede tener más de un titular la cuenta?.

edito:¿que es lo del código promocional?

Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Ene 2013)

No tiene mala pinta. Voy a abrirme una cuenta.


----------



## currito (2 Ene 2013)

También quiero saber lo del código promocional.....


----------



## currito (3 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> También quiero saber lo del código promocional.....



nadie lo sabe? ::


----------



## Wifli (3 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

por si puede ayudar a decidirse a alguien...yo tengo esta cuenta y muy contento.

Se puede sacar y meter dinero cuando se quiera, tarda unos días en hacerse efectivo la transferencia(sin coste alguno) pero llegar llega.

El pago de intereses sin problemas y de momento, no han comunicado nada sobre bajar el interés...

Muy contento en definitiva.


----------



## taipan (3 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> También quiero saber lo del código promocional.....



Yo no he visto nada sobre eso... :


----------



## Cajero Jefe (3 Ene 2013)

Yo soy cliente de Bankinter y he abierto la cuenta esta mañana. No tardé ni media hora (entre escanear el DNI y tal). Al ser de Bankinter la OTE de 10€ fue inmediata (la cuenta de COINC es una cuenta de Bankinter, 0128), así como un ingreso adicional que solicité para este primer mes. 

Hasta ahora era cliente de ING para lo de la cuenta ahorro. A partir de este mes lo simultanearé entre ambas (a pesar de que ING solo da el 1,2% en cuenta y el 3,3% en depósito, por aquello de no tener los todos los huevos en la misma cesta). Bankinter siempre me ha parecido un banco bien gestionado. A ver lo que dura el 4%.


----------



## currito (3 Ene 2013)

Me acabo de abrir COINC y me surge una duda:

en la cuenta naranja de ING no tengo COINC como cuenta asociada, ¿puedo aún así hacer una OTE desde COINC cuando me lo permita a ING? ¿la rechazarán los naranjitos? 
Gracias.


----------



## enda (3 Ene 2013)

El registro es muy rápido, lo que se tarda en subir la foto de una firma y la del DNI.
Eso sí, la activación en mi caso le ha costado una eternidad. Me registré el 21 y hoy se me ha activado la cuenta. No se si el atraso se debe a mi banco habitual (una vez recibida la OTE) o es cosa de COINC.

Así que el dinero que no pueda meter en deposito azul hasta junio debido a la foto irá a COINC o bolsa si me decido.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (3 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> Me acabo de abrir COINC y me surge una duda:
> 
> en la cuenta naranja de ING no tengo COINC como cuenta asociada, ¿puedo aún así hacer una OTE desde COINC *cuando me lo permita a ING? ¿la rechazarán los naranjitos? *
> Gracias.




Hay dos maneras de ingresar dinero en COINC. Una es ordenar la transferencia desde otro banco a tu cuenta COINC (para mi, excentrico) , otra es usar el metodo *acorde con la idea de los que diseñaron la idea de COINC*, LA TRANSFERENCIA INVERSA.

La razon para usar la transferencia inversa como metodo preferible por defecto es lo que comentas, igual no les hace gracia que te lo lleves, te ponen cortapisas o te ofrecen directamente basura a ver si picas....::


Lo digo por lo que dices que destaco en negrita, que no acabo de entender. Es que eso de que "me permitan" y "rechazaran" no me cabe. Yo cuando hago un deposito en un banco no hablo ni media palabra con el de origen, hago una Transferencia Inversa y se acabo.


Orden de transferencia inversa por parte de COINC de importe de hasta 15.000 leros diarios hasta transferir lo que se desee. El banco origen *no tiene mas remedio* que obedecer la orden de transferencia . ING TARDA UNOS 2 DIAS en transferir el dinero, SAN y muchos b.fisicos 6 o 7 dias. Por supuesto el dinero tiene que estar completamente liquido y preparado en origen.




Ya tardas en tener tu cuenta ING registrada en la Lista COINC de cuentas desde las que recibir envios.




Lo de los codigos promocionales es interesante, con el tiempo pueden tener una red aceptable de tiendas con ofertas y promociones interesantes...:baba:



Acabo el tocho, XD!::




.


----------



## Kondarra (3 Ene 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola,después de leer el hilo me queda una única duda:¿puede tener más de un titular la cuenta?.
> 
> edito:¿que es lo del código promocional?
> 
> Un saludo.



No, sólo 1 titular.


----------



## currito (3 Ene 2013)

La primera ote de 10€ la he hecho con mi banco habitual que es el Sabadell.Cuando me activen la cuenta daré de alta Ing en coinc y viceversa, así me aseguro que no las rechacen.  
A ver cuánto tardan en darme de alta ::


----------



## Maravedi (3 Ene 2013)

Yo he hecho transferencias inversas para ING,ibanesto y SAN y todo correcto


----------



## currito (3 Ene 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Yo he hecho transferencias inversas para ING,ibanesto y SAN y todo correcto



para ing es una nómina o una naranja?


----------



## Maravedi (3 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> para ing es una nómina o una naranja?



Naranja, pero da igual introduce en COINC la cuenta de origen y ya esta


----------



## currito (3 Ene 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Naranja, pero da igual introduce en COINC la cuenta de origen y ya esta



pero en ing tenias la coinc asociada?

en teoria sólo te dejan mover dinero a las asociadas.


----------



## Maravedi (3 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> pero en ing tenias la coinc asociada?
> 
> en teoria sólo te dejan mover dinero a las asociadas.



En ING no tengo la coinc asociada,se hace la OTE desde coinc,coste 0,lo que hace Coinc es pedírselo a ING


----------



## currito (3 Ene 2013)

OK pensaba que no lo permitirían desde ing, pues claramente informan que sólo puedes transferir a las 3 cuentas que permiten asocias.
Gracias.


----------



## Maravedi (3 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> OK pensaba que no lo permitirían desde ing, pues claramente informan que sólo puedes transferir a las 3 cuentas que permiten asocias.
> Gracias.



Si así es,pero tu te refieres a hacer una transferencia desde ING a COINC,yo hice una inversa,solicite desde COINC a ING,que es exactamente lo que COINC hace con la apertura de los 10€,la cuenta de destino se lo solicita a la cuenta de origen


----------



## currito (4 Ene 2013)

¿cuándo podré saber mi número de cuenta para transferir dinero desde otro banco si me di de alta ayer?


----------



## guindos (4 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿cuándo podré saber mi número de cuenta para transferir dinero desde otro banco si me di de alta ayer?



Entra y dale a "Administrar", ahi te aparece el numero de cuenta. Eso si, yo esperaría a que apareciera que la cuenta está activa (cuando llegue la primera OTE).


----------



## apeche2000 (4 Ene 2013)

una cosa

¿durante cuanto tiempo es el 4% de COINC?

porque es lo mas sospechoso......no lo encuentro por ningun lado....tienen la potestad de un buen dia decir "a partir de hoy el 2,5%"?

Porque teniendo en cuenta que ahora mismo los tipos estan bajando y los depositos de mas del 4% cada vez escasean mas, bankinter tiene todas las de ganar si hace eso de aqui a 1 mes, cuando no queden depositos que renten bien........

¿que os parece la idea? ¿me equivoco en algo?

porque desde luego ibanesto e ing siempre te decian 4% o 4,5% o lo que fuese *A X meses* cosa que COINC no hace


----------



## guindos (4 Ene 2013)

apeche2000 dijo:


> una cosa
> 
> ¿durante cuanto tiempo es el 4% de COINC?
> 
> ...



tienen que avisar dos meses antes de cambiar los tipos.


----------



## currito (4 Ene 2013)

Cosa RARA:
me han llamado sobre las 13hrs para pedirme una nómina,de las 3 últimas.Les he dicho que en invierno no curro pues en Mallorca el curro es 7 meses al año en temporada (la hostelería....) y me ha dicho la tía que entonces no pasa nada, que ya lo arreglan ellos. :: 
En ING no recuerdo que me pidieran nada.... ¿os han llamado a vosotros también? ¿me estará investigando hacienda?


----------



## taipan (4 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> Cosa RARA:
> me han llamado sobre las 13hrs para pedirme una nómina,de las 3 últimas.Les he dicho que en invierno no curro pues en Mallorca el curro es 7 meses al año en temporada (la hostelería....) y me ha dicho la tía que entonces no pasa nada, que ya lo arreglan ellos. ::
> En ING no recuerdo que me pidieran nada.... ¿os han llamado a vosotros también? ¿me estará investigando hacienda?



: : : :

A mi ni me llamaron ni me pidieron nada... y la abrí hace un mes.

¿Habran tenido exito y se estan poniendo "triquis-miquis"?


----------



## pedrot (4 Ene 2013)

me acabo de registrar en coinc, lástima no haberlo descubierto antes


----------



## extint (5 Ene 2013)

La web es tan sencilla que no encuentro la opción para realizar transferencias u OTE's. Donde lo puedo encontrar? 

Ya he recibido los 10 euros de la OTE inicial y ya tengo número de cuenta.

Gracias


----------



## enda (5 Ene 2013)

extint dijo:


> La web es tan sencilla que no encuentro la opción para realizar transferencias u OTE's. Donde lo puedo encontrar?
> 
> Ya he recibido los 10 euros de la OTE inicial y ya tengo número de cuenta.
> 
> Gracias




Pinchas sobre la meta donde tienes los 10€ > abrir meta
Te saldrá la opción Ahorrar y Retirar.
Ahorrar para hacer OTEs.
Retirar para sacar el dinero.


----------



## enda (7 Ene 2013)

burnz dijo:


> Hola amijos inversionistas.
> 
> Pillo sitio en hilo interesante. Acabo de abrir una cuenta coinc. Mi duda es como añadir nuevas cuentas asociadas una vez esté activa mi cuenta COINC.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Pinchas sobre la meta donde tienes los 10€ 
> abrir meta > Ahorrar > Añadir transferencia periódica > Añadir una cuenta


Por cierto, Ibanesto me cobró 0,36 por la OTE, entiendo que en concepto de gasto de comunicación postal  ¿A vosotros también os han cobrado? Creo que Santander me hace también lo mismo.


----------



## extint (8 Ene 2013)

Hola,

El día 05/01/13 a las 18:00 h realice una transferencia hacia COINC. Hoy a esta hora todavía no la veo reflejada en COINC. El dia 5 era sábado, que ya no cuenta, domingo no cuenta, lunes que ha sido laboral y hoy martes que también es laboral. Normalmente las transferencias en un dia laboral ya están en su destino.

Saludos,


----------



## Wifli (8 Ene 2013)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El día 05/01/13 a las 18:00 h realice una transferencia hacia COINC. Hoy a esta hora todavía no la veo reflejada en COINC. El dia 5 era sábado, que ya no cuenta, domingo no cuenta, lunes que ha sido laboral y hoy martes que también es laboral. Normalmente las transferencias en un dia laboral ya están en su destino.
> 
> Saludos,



Buenas, esto mismo lo pregunté yo y un socio me contestó perfectamente:

Primero, depende de dónde hagas la transferencia, si es desde Bankinter, irá volada, si no dependerá de tu banco.

Por lo general a mí me tardar en torno a 1 semana, día arriba o abajo.. y uno de esos días el dinero se queda en "la nube", en tu cuenta origen consta que has hecho la transferencia pero en tu cuenta COINC hasta 1 día más tarde no sale reflejada.

Espero que te haya ayudado un poco!


----------



## currito (8 Ene 2013)

¿pero no habían obligado por normativa a que fueran en 24 horas?


----------



## currito (8 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> Cosa RARA:
> me han llamado sobre las 13hrs para pedirme una nómina,de las 3 últimas.Les he dicho que en invierno no curro pues en Mallorca el curro es 7 meses al año en temporada (la hostelería....) y me ha dicho la tía que entonces no pasa nada, que ya lo arreglan ellos. ::
> En ING no recuerdo que me pidieran nada.... ¿os han llamado a vosotros también? ¿me estará investigando hacienda?



Me cito para decir que ahora mismo acaban de llamar a mi mujer, que la di de alta 1 día después, para exactamente lo mismo. ::


----------



## reydmus (10 Ene 2013)

¿Esto esta cubierto por el FGD? ¿Es un banco online o un chiringuito?


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Ene 2013)

Es una cuenta de Bankinter y por lo tanto está bajo el paraguas del FGD español.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (10 Ene 2013)

Acabo derecibir los 10€, osea que de jueves a jueves, 6 días han tardado ;

Veo cómo añadir cuentas para ingresar pero ¿Alguien sabe cómo eliminar una cuenta que has añadido?
Quiero traer dinero de una cuenta que voy a cerrar próximamente y no quiero tenerla ahí incordiando.


----------



## bk001 (10 Ene 2013)

tienen algunas cláusulas raras:



"El usuario se obliga a no compartir los datos de su cuenta ****** para recibir transferencias de dinero de terceros desde fuera de España. El incumplimiento de esta obligación dará lugar a la resolución del contrato.."

y esta otra seguro que es "ilegal", por lo menos totalmente contraria a lo que dice la LOPD ( no soy abogado):

"...el Cliente autoriza de forma *irrevocable* al Banco para que éste pueda grabar las conversaciones telefónicas que se mantengan, aunque sean de contenido meramente informativo o comercial...."

ienso:


----------



## currito (10 Ene 2013)

?????????????? curioso que no puedas recibir transferencias de terceros.
Menos mal que esas 2 cláusulas no me importan mucho.
También leí en las condiciones que si cancelabas la cuenta antes de 1 año te repercuten los costes de gestión.


----------



## Newbie (10 Ene 2013)

Bueno, como 1+1=2, la limitación del BdE en el TAE de los depósitos acaba por arte de magia de convertir a COINC en la mejor alternativa para el ahorro, así que mi pregunta antes de hacer todos los trámites etc. es....

*durará?*

alguien sabe / se huele / conoce los métodos de Bankinter como para iluminarnos acerca de si mantendrán el 4% digamos, al menos, medio año?


----------



## opilano (10 Ene 2013)

Metéis el dinero en cualquier mierdasitio. ¿Es que a estas alturas no habéis aprendido nada?.


----------



## kader35 (10 Ene 2013)

Abrí una cuenta hace 10 días y todavía no han realizado la transferencia. He llamado al 902 y me dejan esperando hasta que me harto. ¿Sabéis si hay algún número de tarifa normal? Es que no me da la gana regalarles dinero y en el NO MAS 900 aún no lo tienen.


----------



## nomada (10 Ene 2013)

a mi me tardaron 10 dias por lo menos en activarla.


----------



## Newbie (10 Ene 2013)

Newbie dijo:


> Bueno, como 1+1=2, la limitación del BdE en el TAE de los depósitos acaba por arte de magia de convertir a COINC en la mejor alternativa para el ahorro, así que mi pregunta antes de hacer todos los trámites etc. es....
> 
> *durará?*
> 
> alguien sabe / se huele / conoce los métodos de Bankinter como para iluminarnos acerca de si mantendrán el 4% digamos, al menos, medio año?



Bueno, me autorespondo...*seguramente no*:

El Banco de Espaa tambin capa la rentabilidad a las cuentas remuneradas - Cotizalia.com

Nada ni nadie se escapa de la época de poda abierta por el Banco de España desde esta semana. Las limitaciones impuestas a las entidades bancarias establece topes para depósitos, pagarés o bonos simples dentro de estructuras como fondos garantizados o depósitos estructurados (valga la redundancia)… pero en esta lista negra tampoco se escapan las cuentas remuneradas. En este caso, los ahorradores lo tienen todavía más crudo ya que el techo máximo, según fuentes del sector, queda fijado en el 1,25%.

A pesar de que, a día de hoy, desde el Banco de España se sigue negando que se haya producido comunicación alguna con las entidades financieras, la realidad es que la directriz, comunicada de forma oral e incluso escrita en varias reuniones, establece que aquellas que ofrezcan más del 15% de sus nuevos productos a un año con un tipo superior al 1,75% (el tipo oficial del BCE más un 1%) tendrán una exigencia de capital de 0,75 puntos adicionales al 9% legal en términos de EBA. Este límite será del 2,25% para los productos entre uno y dos años, y del 2,75% para los que tengan un plazo superior.

En el caso de las cuentas remuneradas -o cuentas de ahorro, según la denominación que le dan multitud de entidades- los topes suponen un cerco todavía más estrecho del que planteaba la pasada Ley Salgado, que situaba el límite en el 2%.

Sin embargo, a diferencia de lo que ha venido sucediendo a lo largo de la semana con los depósitos, que han rebajado en masa sus rentabilidades hasta quedarse apenas seis entidades con productos a plazo por encima del 4%, los bancos no han rebajado un ápice los rendimientos de sus cuentas de ahorro.

Todavía más, este jueves Bankia ha sido la última entidad en lanzar al mercado una cuenta de ahorro al 3,25% TAE a tres meses, que después rebaja su interés hasta el 1,2%. Así, a día de hoy, todavía se pueden encontrar por encima del 4% la cuenta COINC de Bankinter, la Única de Mediolanum, o la Univía de Unicaja. Por encima del 3% también entran en la terna los productos que a día de hoy mantienen en su oferta Banco Popular, Caja España, CatalunyaCaixa, iBanesto o ING.

El caso de esta última entidad es uno de los que más suspicacias generan en el nuevo escenario abierto por el Banco de España ya que entidades extranjeras como la holandesa o Banco Espirito Santo, al estar adheridas al fondo de garantía portugués no se verían penalizadas, por lo menos a priori, por la nueva normativa impuesta por el Banco de España.

Por su parte, en el caso de los bancos nacionalizados se abre también un nuevo paradigma ya que, por normativa europea, están inhabilitadas para mantener sus mejores ofertas de productos bancarios entre las cinco mejores del país en el que estén operando.


----------



## Buster (11 Ene 2013)

Mi recomendación: si podéis pillar ahora un depósito al 4% o más a 1 año o más tiempo, pilladlo.


----------



## Capigorrista (11 Ene 2013)

opilano dijo:


> Metéis el dinero en cualquier mierdasitio. ¿Es que a estas alturas no habéis aprendido nada?.



Hombre, abrir una cuenta en Bankinter no es más mierdasitio que hacerlo en cualquier otro lado.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (11 Ene 2013)

Puede que a bankinter le salga a cuenta bajar Su core, tiene margen de maniobra, para hacer de Coinc la nueva cuenta naranja y barrer el mercado.


----------



## little miss sunshine (11 Ene 2013)

bajando al 2% en 3,2,1...


----------



## Wifli (11 Ene 2013)

Según el contrato nos tienen que avisar dos meses antes de que procedan al cambio de interés, así que...por lo menos unos meses más tenemos, ¿no?


----------



## currito (11 Ene 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> Según el contrato nos tienen que avisar dos meses antes de que procedan al cambio de interés, así que...por lo menos unos meses más tenemos, ¿no?



en principio sí, pero como esto lo manda el BDE y no es decisión de ellos.... y además retroactivo... ::


----------



## taipan (11 Ene 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> Según el contrato nos tienen que avisar dos meses antes de que procedan al cambio de interés, así que...por lo menos unos meses más tenemos, ¿no?



Acabo de hablar con el servicio telefonico ce COINC y me han *confirmado *que al menos durante los proximos 2 meses estan obligados por contrato a mantener el 4%.


----------



## currito (11 Ene 2013)

taipan dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con el servicio telefonico ce COINC y me han *confirmado *que al menos durante los proximos 2 meses estan obligados por contrato a mantener el 4%.



buenísima noticia.Pues van a barrer el mercado porque es desde el primer € y cuando bajen te lo llevas tranquilammente.


----------



## Menganito (11 Ene 2013)

Acabo de abrirla para probar, esperemos que no tarden mucho en activarla. Si cumplen lo que prometen, no tiene mala pinta, aunque por el momento no voy a meter mucha pasta, que es un producto que todavía no tiene solera...


----------



## Wifli (11 Ene 2013)

Menganito dijo:


> Acabo de abrirla para probar, esperemos que no tarden mucho en activarla. Si cumplen lo que prometen, no tiene mala pinta, aunque por el momento no voy a meter mucha pasta, que es un producto que todavía no tiene solera...



Pues ahora es cuando hay que darle caña, cuando bajen el % interés...


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (11 Ene 2013)

Yo actualmente uso la "solera" de los bancos/cajas para limpiarme el c...

Pero bueno.:rolleye:




Cobrado en dia 9 de este mes segundo pago de intereses de cuenta COINC. Todo correcto.




Deben de tener una cola para apuntarse importante, de ahi la tardanza en dar de alta.

Como buen subastero pienso coger el que mejor oferta futura me de si COINC deja el 4%, *el que sea* (referencia a esto ultimo en la primera linea redactada:Baile

Y si me aprietan mucho rompo la baraja, señores...:no: metales, bitcoins o divisas.



.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (12 Ene 2013)

Mas remesas de leros a COINC...

Aviso que mandando via cajero transferencia desde Bankia a COINC la transaccion se ha realizado ¡EN 24 HORAS! y sin comisiones (transferencia desde cajero automatico).::

Y sus cajeros automaticos permiten ingresar en billetes directamente a la cuenta -no todas las maquinas, pero cada oficina suele tener una que si que se puede-

Pues como que voy a utilizar esta via de envio, limpiar cuenta y a COINC... juas, juas.



EDIT:

Añado mas detalles.




.


----------



## Kaervekkun (13 Ene 2013)

Buenos días.

Estaba leyendo el hilo (no sé si me habré saltado alguna respuesta), y tras decidirme a abrir una cuenta, me han surgido unas dudas.

1. Si por ejemplo asocio mi cuenta de ING, ¿puedo realizar una transferencia desde Banesto (que intuyo será más rápido que la OTE/Transferencia inversa desde COINC) para ingresar fondos?

2. Leyendo las condiciones indica que sólo los primeros 50000 euros son remunerados. ¿Quiere decir esto que si, por ejemplo, ingreso el máximo de mi meta de 50000 euros, se seguirían generando intereses al tipo establecido por la cuenta a pesar de haber alcanzado dicha meta?

3. Si tengo una meta individual de 50000 euros, ¿puedo tener otra meta colectiva de 50000 euros?

Gracias por adelantado por vuestras respuestas


----------



## bardos (13 Ene 2013)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estaba leyendo el hilo (no sé si me habré saltado alguna respuesta), y tras decidirme a abrir una cuenta, me han surgido unas dudas.
> 
> ...



1) Entiendo que puedes enviar dinero a la cuenta desde cualquier entidad en la que seas titular. Al hacerlo, estableces el "permiso" de retirar fondos después en la otra dirección a esa entidad. 

2) Yo entiendo que no puedes tener más de 50.000 en tu cuenta. No sé lo que pasa si tienes esa cantidad y luego abonan intereses. 

3. Las metas todas se refieren a la *misma cuenta*. 50.000 es el límite de la cuenta.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ene 2013)

Os voy a dar unos datos orientativos de plazos para los que aún no os habéis registrado: me registré vía web el 4 de Enero, escanee mi DNI y mi firma por lo que hice todos los trámites electrónicamente, y el 11 de Enero ya tenía la cuenta completamente activada y mis primeros 10 euros obtenidos de la cuenta asociada.

Corred insensatos!


----------



## Kaervekkun (13 Ene 2013)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Os voy a dar unos datos orientativos de plazos para los que aún no os habéis registrado: me registré vía web el 4 de Enero, escanee mi DNI y mi firma por lo que hice todos los trámites electrónicamente, y el 11 de Enero ya tenía la cuenta completamente activada y mis primeros 10 euros obtenidos de la cuenta asociada.
> 
> Corred insensatos!



Sargento, ¿cuál era el banco origen para la OTE?


----------



## little miss sunshine (13 Ene 2013)

A mi me tardaron 6 días exactos, y mi banco de origen para la OTE es ING


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ene 2013)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Sargento, ¿cuál era el banco origen para la OTE?



El banco origen para la OTE inicial de 10 euros era BBVA.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (14 Ene 2013)

Malo, malo...ienso:

¿Cuánto aguantará COINC el 4%? (2/3)


post del forero Rankiano @Donostiarra:

- Comentaba hoy La Vanguardia que el martes 15 Bankinter anunciará los nuevos diferenciales para depósitos y cuenta Coinc.



Habra que estar atento...





.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Ene 2013)

BAnkinter acaba de bajar la rentabilidad de sus productos, pero mantiene el 4% en la cuenta COINC:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...os-al-275-tae/

Salu2.


----------



## currito (14 Ene 2013)

¿si lo bajan mañana los que lo tenemos abierto pillamos el 4% o no durante 2 meses?


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Ene 2013)

Si ya lo tienes abierto, te tienen que dar al menos durante 2 meses al 4% TAE.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (14 Ene 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Si ya lo tienes abierto, te tienen que dar al menos durante 2 meses al 4% TAE.
> 
> Salu2.



bueno, pues a ver mañana....


----------



## hanimoso (15 Ene 2013)

Ahora mismo el smart a 6 meses al 1,65% y a 12 meses al 1,75%
He llegado tarde por 1 día


----------



## reydmus (15 Ene 2013)

¿¿Coinc cobra algo por hacer transferencias, comision de mantenimiento, correo o lo que sea??


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Ene 2013)

Que yo sepa no tiene comisión de ningún tipo.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (15 Ene 2013)

os funciona coinc? ahora mismo a mí no.Puede que estén cambiando lo del 4%.....


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> os funciona coinc? ahora mismo a mí no.Puede que estén cambiando lo del 4%.....



Pues no...


----------



## bardos (15 Ene 2013)

aquí tampoco


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Ene 2013)

Acabo de entrar y parece que aún mantienen los del 4% T.A.E, por lo menos hasta este mismo momento.

Lo que he visto nuevo es la aplicación para compartir meta, vía facebook, email, blog.... eso parece que es lo que han metido nuevo, de momento.


----------



## bardos (15 Ene 2013)

Entro pero no funciona bien


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Ene 2013)

he oido que para abrir la cuenta coinc hay que tener una antiguedad minima de un año como cliente de bankinter, es esto cierto?


----------



## bardos (15 Ene 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> he oido que para abrir la cuenta coinc hay que tener una antiguedad minima de un año como cliente de bankinter, es esto cierto?



err... no es cierto.

a propósito, ya entro y funciona como antes.


----------



## Kira93 (15 Ene 2013)

*Ayuda*

Hola! Ya he creado mi cuenta en bankinter, configurado mi meta y ingresado los primeros 10 € pero a la hora de intentar traspasar mas dinero directamente solo he de introducir la cantidad, y teóricamente se hace correctamente, pero no aparece el dinero desde hace 4 dias. Y lo he intentado 2 veces con 2 cantidades distintas. ¿Alguien sabe por que? Gracias


----------



## currito (15 Ene 2013)

en 4 días es casi seguro que tu otro banco no ha aflojado la pasta


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Ene 2013)

Kira93 dijo:


> Hola! Ya he creado mi cuenta en bankinter, configurado mi meta y ingresado los primeros 10 € pero a la hora de intentar traspasar mas dinero directamente solo he de introducir la cantidad, y teóricamente se hace correctamente, pero no aparece el dinero desde hace 4 dias. Y lo he intentado 2 veces con 2 cantidades distintas. ¿Alguien sabe por que? Gracias



Suelen tardar 8 dias, hasta que no te lleguen los 10€ no podras transferir a COINC, tambien el tope maximo de transf al dia son 15k por lo que si tienes por ejemplo 20k para ingresar, tendras que dividirlo en 2 dias, 15 el primero y 5 al dia siguiente.


----------



## currito (15 Ene 2013)

¿han anunciado ya algo sobre si bajan tipos?


----------



## serhost (15 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿han anunciado ya algo sobre si bajan tipos?



Tómatelo con calma, que aunque los bajen, quedarán 2 meses a rentabilidad 4%. Además, para este tipo de depósitos: internet, poco importe y dirigido a un sector tan concreto, lo más probable es que lo dejen estar, es publicidad de bankinter y su "experimento" para atraer capital.


----------



## KEMEDA (15 Ene 2013)

Me han comentado que Bankinter acaba de mandar cartas a sus clientes, indicándoles que les va a cobrar 150 € de comisiones por tener cuenta de Bankinter a no ser que domicilies la nómina, sabéis algo??, 
Las cartas se enviaron ayer.


----------



## currito (15 Ene 2013)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Me han comentado que Bankinter acaba de mandar cartas a sus clientes, indicándoles que les va a cobrar 150 € de comisiones por tener cuenta de Bankinter a no ser que domicilies la nómina, sabéis algo??,
> Las cartas se enviaron ayer.



no creo que eso sea así, tendrían bajas a mansalva.En nuestro caso sería una modificación de condiciones unilateral por la que nos podríamos dar de baja sin penalización.


----------



## Insert Coin (15 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> no creo que eso sea así, tendrían bajas a mansalva.En nuestro caso sería una modificación de condiciones unilateral por la que nos podríamos dar de baja sin penalización.



¿Forma de rescindir los 4%? Les saldrá rentable ahuyentar así a determinados clientes 

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bardos (15 Ene 2013)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Me han comentado que Bankinter acaba de mandar cartas a sus clientes, indicándoles que les va a cobrar 150 € de comisiones por tener cuenta de Bankinter a no ser que domicilies la nómina, sabéis algo??,
> Las cartas se enviaron ayer.



El sujeto del verbo "han" es "ellos". ¿Quiénes son esos "ellos"? 

¿Hay un banco en existencia que cobra 150 euros en comisiones de cuenta? Yo tenía una cuenta en Unicaja que cobró 32 euros al año... robo no-armado, y fue una vergüenza.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (15 Ene 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> he oido que para abrir la cuenta coinc hay que tener una antiguedad minima de un año como cliente de bankinter, es esto cierto?




NO.

No solo eso, sino que el ser cliente de COINC no te afecta a la hora de hacer *deposito ventajoso* en el futuro en BANKINTER por el hecho de hacerte nuevo cliente desde la propia web del banco, o en una de sus oficinas.



.


----------



## currito (15 Ene 2013)

pues nada, que son casi las once de la noche y sigue el 4%.
¿alguien sabe si al final hoy han emitido un comunicado? decían que el 15 informaban....


----------



## hanimoso (16 Ene 2013)

A mí esto no me inspira mucha confianza, la verdad. En las oficinas de bankinter dicen que no son ellos, que son una filial que opera con su nombre pero que no son bankinter y que no me pueden dar ningún tipo de información del producto. No tienen ninguna oficina física (esto me un poco igual), solo "garantizan" 50 mil en el FGD en lugar de los 100 que suelen "garantizar" el resto de entidades, y lo peor de todo, llamé al 902 de turno en 2 ocasiones y no conseguí que me atendiesen (esperé 9 minutos la primera vez y 17 la segunda).
Conclusión, no voy a meter mi dinero ahí.


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2013)

no creo que sea un chiringuito pues varios medios se han hecho eco de que Bankinter tiene este producto.


----------



## Winston Smith (16 Ene 2013)

A ver, en el apartado "Legal" pone lo siguiente:

_BANKINTER S.A., es una entidad financiera que tiene por objeto social el desarrollo de la actividad bancaria, y que como entidad bancaria está sujeta a la supervisión del Banco de España y de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores e inscrita en el Registro Oficial de Bancos y Banqueros con el número 0128.
BANKINTER S.A., con CIF nº A-28/157360, tiene su domicilio social en el Paseo de la Castellana, nº 29, 28046, Madrid.
BANKINTER S.A., figura debidamente inscrita en el Registro Mercantil de Madrid, Tomo 1857, Folio 220, Hoja número 9643. Bankinter ofrece desde el conjunto de páginas situadas bajo el dominio bankinter.com, comparador.com y coinc.es y los subdominios: broker.bankinter.com, empresas.bankinter.com, y movil.bankinter.es, productos, servicios e información a sus Clientes y Usuarios de Internet en general._

Por tanto, creo que en las oficinas de Bankinter se están dedicando a contar milongas. Esa casta especial que trabaja en la banca tradicional...


----------



## Musero (16 Ene 2013)

Ya soy de COINC, esperemos que dure lo del 4%...ahora mismo, para nuevos productos, es imbatible.

¿Alguien sabe si se puede consultar los ingresos pendientes? Te dice que se ha realizado ok, pero me gustaría verlo reflejado


----------



## bardos (16 Ene 2013)

Se ve poquísimo en su web. Cuando hago transferencia de otra entidad hacia Coinc, el dinero desaparece de mi cuenta de esa entidad inmediatamente  y no se *ve* reflejada en mi cuenta de COINC hasta el día siguiente a eso de las 11 de la noche (con un e-mail que llega al mismo tiempo).


----------



## goguito (16 Ene 2013)

Hola, me interesa abrir cuenta en COINC, ¿que es eso del código promocional?

saludos


----------



## bardos (16 Ene 2013)

goguito dijo:


> Hola, me interesa abrir cuenta en COINC, ¿que es eso del código promocional?
> 
> saludos



NPI... pone claramente "si lo tienes" 

No sé si existe. Quizás te lo dé en BankInter si eres cliente preferente???


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (16 Ene 2013)

Voy a pasar a contestar preguntas -por orden inverso-, que se acumulan:




goguito dijo:


> Hola, me interesa abrir cuenta en COINC, ¿que es eso del código promocional?
> 
> saludos





bardos dijo:


> NPI... pone claramente "si lo tienes"
> 
> No sé si existe. Quizás te lo dé en BankInter si eres cliente preferente???




Yo no pronumciaria la palabra "preferente" ni en la calle, je je 

Contesto como lo veo. La idea de BANKINTER con COINC es crear una red de tiendas que ofrezcan ofertas a clientes de COINC. Claro, cada oferta tiene su codigo promocional. Por ejemplo, sabeis que hay webs especializadas en ofertas promocionales.Pues ellos, digamos, tienen el objetivo de tener su propia red de tiendas con promociones que sean gracias a coinc.

Pero desconozco si ya hay tiendas o proveedores de bienes y servicios que se hayan apuntado.

No se si me he explicado bien...


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (16 Ene 2013)

Otro...



bardos dijo:


> Se ve poquísimo en su web. Cuando hago transferencia de otra entidad hacia Coinc, el dinero desaparece de mi cuenta de esa entidad inmediatamente  y no se *ve* reflejada en mi cuenta de COINC hasta el día siguiente a eso de las 11 de la noche (con un e-mail que llega al mismo tiempo).




Claro. Es lo mas comun. Da gracias a que tarda en llegar un solo dia a destino, SAN tarda casi una semana, ING unos dos dias, BANKIA un solo dia...

Lo entenderas mejor si te informo que durante el tiempo -sea un dia o una semana- el banco aprovecha que lo resta de tu cuenta y hace lo que le sale del... con el, con la unica condicion de que tiene que ingresarlo en destino en su momento. Grhan neghosio.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (16 Ene 2013)

Musero dijo:


> Ya soy de COINC, esperemos que dure lo del 4%...ahora mismo, para nuevos productos, es imbatible.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si se puede consultar los ingresos pendientes? Te dice que se ha realizado ok, pero me gustaría verlo reflejado




Si mandas la orden desde COINC (destino) -que usa transferencia inversa- a Origen, *veras reflejado* en el apartado de movimientos las transferencias pendientes -y las ya realizadas, claro-.

Claro, si el ingreso es directamente desde Origen, entonces se tiene que ingresar directamente al numero de cuenta que tienes en COINC (destino) y en COINC ese futuro movimiento por supuesto no se ve reflejado, COINC -u otro banco de destino se entera cuando le llega el importe. Es normal.

No se si eran estas las dudas que tenias...



.


----------



## Musero (16 Ene 2013)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Si mandas la orden desde COINC (destino) -que usa transferencia inversa- a Origen, *veras reflejado* en el apartado de movimientos las transferencias pendientes -y las ya realizadas, claro-.
> 
> Claro, si el ingreso es directamente desde Origen, entonces se tiene que ingresar directamente al numero de cuenta que tienes en COINC (destino) y en COINC ese futuro movimiento por supuesto no se ve reflejado, COINC -u otro banco de destino se entera cuando le llega el importe. Es normal.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, me has resuelto la duda. Me ha costado encontrarlo (Administrar-Mi cuenta-Ultimos movimientos)

La verdad que la operativa de la página es bastante minimalista y "justita" de información


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Ene 2013)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> NO.
> 
> No solo eso, sino que el ser cliente de COINC no te afecta a la hora de hacer *deposito ventajoso* en el futuro en BANKINTER por el hecho de hacerte nuevo cliente desde la propia web del banco, o en una de sus oficinas.
> 
> ...



entonces puedes ser cliente de coinc sin ser cliente de bankinter?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Ene 2013)

"Y, dentro de poco podrás aportar dinero a las metas de otros usuarios de COINC que soliciten aportaciones para alcanzar sus metas."

esto suena a comunitae...


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (16 Ene 2013)

Multicito y acabo -espero- con la leyenda urbana. A los trabajadores de BANKINTER (soy testigo) NO, repito, NO les hace pta gracia que exista ni siquiera la web del banco, como comprendereis aun menos les hara gracia que ademas de la web desde la que contratar depositos como el SMART -antes daba el 4´5%-, ahora creen otra division nueva on-line.

Dicho por uno de ellos: nuestro sueldo sale de las comisiones.

Asi que si on-line no hay comisiones, malo... el puesto de trabajo peligra. los documentos a cumplimentar son distintos depende de si quieres hacerte cliente on-line o cliente desde oficina fisica -esta manera tiene comisiones-

Claro, en fisica no tienen los papeles de la on-line y en la on-line los tienes que pedir por correo.

Resultado:
Np llegue a tiempo a contratar el deposito SMART de BANKINTER, pero no soy aun cliente nuevo ni de su division fisica ni de su division on-line "seria", pero si soy cliente de su segunda division on-line, su cara AMABLE , COINC.
Cosas veredes, Sancho...:XX:


Y la direccion de BANKINTER y mi correspondiente numero de cuenta de BANKINTER -que destaco abajo en negrita- aparece claramente en el ticket de transferencia que me da el cajero automatico de BANKIA cuando realizo la transferencia desde la maquina a destino.


Que no os toreen.






hanimoso dijo:


> A mí esto no me inspira mucha confianza, la verdad. En las oficinas de bankinter dicen que no son ellos, que son una filial que opera con su nombre pero que no son bankinter y que no me pueden dar ningún tipo de información del producto. No tienen ninguna oficina física (esto me un poco igual), solo "garantizan" 50 mil en el FGD en lugar de los 100 que suelen "garantizar" el resto de entidades, y lo peor de todo, llamé al 902 de turno en 2 ocasiones y no conseguí que me atendiesen (esperé 9 minutos la primera vez y 17 la segunda).
> Conclusión, no voy a meter mi dinero ahí.




Que nooo , que se garantizan 100.000 por cuenta, como siempre, pero ELLOS no dejan que una cuenta COINC tenga mas de 50.000.




currito dijo:


> no creo que sea un chiringuito pues varios medios se han hecho eco de que Bankinter tiene este producto.





Winston Smith dijo:


> A ver, en el apartado "Legal" pone lo siguiente:
> 
> _BANKINTER S.A., es una entidad financiera que tiene por objeto social el desarrollo de la actividad bancaria, y que como entidad bancaria está sujeta a la supervisión del Banco de España y de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores e inscrita en el Registro Oficial de Bancos y Banqueros con el número 0128.
> *BANKINTER S.A., con CIF nº A-28/157360, tiene su domicilio social en el Paseo de la Castellana, nº 29, 28046, Madrid.*
> ...


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (16 Ene 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> entonces puedes ser cliente de coinc sin ser cliente de bankinter?



Si.

Y en el futuro -si aun no eres cliente del Bankinter "tradicional"- puedes aprovecharte y hacer buenos depositos destinados solo a nuevos clientes de Bankinter.




.


----------



## reydmus (16 Ene 2013)

Estos de COINC tienen telefono??


----------



## goguito (16 Ene 2013)

Bueno pues ya la he abierto, ahora a esperar que se active.


----------



## hanimoso (16 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> no creo que sea un chiringuito pues varios medios se han hecho eco de que Bankinter tiene este producto.



Yo no he dicho que sea un chiringuito, pero no voy a meter mis ahorros en un sitio que no existe fisicamente y que no me atiende telefónicamente.
Hoy he probado a llamar por tercera vez al 902 y a los 14 minutos de estar esperando he colgado desesperado (como os comenté, las otras 2 veces fueron 9 y 17 minutos)
Desde luego que eso no es lo que busco como cliente en un banco.
He tenido cuentas en ING, iBanesto, Openbank y ActivoBank (todas banca online) y en ninguna he tenido que esperar más de 2 - 3 minutos al aparato.


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2013)

hanimoso dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea un chiringuito, pero no voy a meter mis ahorros en un sitio que no existe fisicamente y que no me atiende telefónicamente.
> Hoy he probado a llamar por tercera vez al 902 y a los 14 minutos de estar esperando he colgado desesperado (como os comenté, las otras 2 veces fueron 9 y 17 minutos)
> Desde luego que eso no es lo que busco como cliente en un banco.
> He tenido cuentas en ING, iBanesto, Openbank y ActivoBank (todas banca online) y en ninguna he tenido que esperar más de 2 - 3 minutos al aparato.



supongo que están saturados.¿Has probado a enviarles un mail comentando tu descontento?
¿para qué les quieres llamar ?? yo no les he llamado para nada.....


----------



## juanafran (17 Ene 2013)

Hace unos días estaba mirando los depósitos y con la bajada que han pegado me quedé a las puertas de contratar uno al 4%. Con la oferta de la cuenta COINC parece que obtendré la misma rentabilidad y encima podré disponer de mi dinero cuando quiera. Tiene muy buena pinta y acabo de crear la CC. Esperemos que ese 4% dure lo máximo que permita la situación y consigamos muchos dineros!! )

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (17 Ene 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Estos de COINC tienen telefono??




Te metes en la web de www.coinc.es y en la franja negra de abajo del todo tienes la palabra <"contacto">. CLICK del raton sobre ella. Te aparece la pagina de contacto por e-mail y de contacto por telefono. El numero de telefono esta abajo del todo. Pone que atienden:

*De 9:00 a 18.:00, lunes a viernes laborables




hanimoso dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea un chiringuito, pero no voy a meter mis ahorros en un sitio que no existe fisicamente y que no me atiende telefónicamente.
> Hoy he probado a llamar por tercera vez al 902 y a los 14 minutos de estar esperando he colgado desesperado (como os comenté, las otras 2 veces fueron 9 y 17 minutos)
> Desde luego que eso no es lo que busco como cliente en un banco.
> He tenido cuentas en ING, iBanesto, Openbank y ActivoBank (todas banca online) y en ninguna he tenido que esperar más de 2 - 3 minutos al aparato.



Tienes que comprender lo saturados que deben de estar. Todo el que no este dispuesto a hacer un deposito de periodo largo, que al arrepentirse de hacerlo le cueste penalizaciones en los intereses o no tenga un minimo de 50.000 euros para colocar el capital en un deposito de alto redito, estara pensando, consultando o contratando esta cuenta remunerada.

Al principio cuando comenzaron atendian MUY rapido, pero ahora las cosas se han puesto chungas y aumentan las solicitudes, es normal.


Manda un e-mail si quieres.




currito dijo:


> supongo que están saturados.¿Has probado a enviarles un mail comentando tu descontento?
> ¿para qué les quieres llamar ?? *yo no les he llamado para nada.....*




Ni yo...)




.


----------



## KEMEDA (17 Ene 2013)

Confirmado, las cartas indicando que van a cobrar 150 € por tener cuenta en bankinter ya están llegando a los domicilios.

Si tienes nómina u otros productos vinculados o un saldo superior a 40.000 € en cuenta no te cobran, si no 150 lereles de comisión, cuidado para aquellos que tengan importes menores, Bankinter quiere quitarse a los mindundis que no les son rentable.

Y está mas que confirmado.


----------



## reydmus (17 Ene 2013)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Confirmado, las cartas indicando que van a cobrar 150 € por tener cuenta en bankinter ya están llegando a los domicilios.
> 
> Si tienes nómina u otros productos vinculados o un saldo superior a 40.000 € en cuenta no te cobran, si no 150 lereles de comisión, cuidado para aquellos que tengan importes menores, Bankinter quiere quitarse a los mindundis que no les son rentable.
> 
> Y está mas que confirmado.



Esto incluye la cuenta coinc?? :8:


----------



## currito (17 Ene 2013)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Confirmado, las cartas indicando que van a cobrar 150 € por tener cuenta en bankinter ya están llegando a los domicilios.
> 
> Si tienes nómina u otros productos vinculados o un saldo superior a 40.000 € en cuenta no te cobran, si no 150 lereles de comisión, cuidado para aquellos que tengan importes menores, Bankinter quiere quitarse a los mindundis que no les son rentable.
> 
> Y está mas que confirmado.



¿en qué banco dices que trabajas?


----------



## KEMEDA (17 Ene 2013)

Esto incluye cualquier cuenta que tengas en bankinter con un saldo inferior a 40.000 €, tambien la coin, si el saldo es inferior a lo dicho.


----------



## currito (17 Ene 2013)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Esto incluye cualquier cuenta que tengas en bankinter con un saldo inferior a 40.000 €, tambien la coin, si el saldo es inferior a lo dicho.



me PARTO contigo.Cuéntanos más, anda


----------



## KEMEDA (17 Ene 2013)

Pregunta, si lo se contesto.o


----------



## juanafran (17 Ene 2013)

Información de la página: 

_(1)El producto COINC está soportado por una cuenta corriente remunerada ofrecida por Bankinter S.A. al 4 % T.A.E (3,93 % T.I.N). Saldo máximo a remunerar 50.000 €
Sin comisiones y con liquidación mensual de intereses._

Todo lo demás... :bla:

Y en el contrato no pone nada de mínimos ni mantenimientos en la cuenta (COINC) así que dudo mucho que a los que tengamos una cuenta de este estilo nos llegue la de la carta de broma de 150€.


----------



## Wifli (17 Ene 2013)

Pero es cierto eso de las cartas o un bulo más de los tantos que corren?

Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## guindos (17 Ene 2013)

He mirado por casualidad y bueno... algo hay... no sé si la van a hacer efectiva pero:

https://docs.bankinter.com/stf/plat...io/bienvenida/folleto_de_tarifas/0128e10d.pdf


----------



## serhost (18 Ene 2013)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Esto incluye cualquier cuenta que tengas en bankinter con un saldo inferior a 40.000 €, tambien la coin, si el saldo es inferior a lo dicho.



Una cosa son las condiciones generales y otra las particulares de cada producto, por ejemplo, en la cuenta coinc dice:

(1)El producto COINC está soportado por una cuenta corriente remunerada ofrecida por Bankinter S.A. al 4 % T.A.E (3,93 % T.I.N). Saldo máximo a remunerar 50.000 €
Sin comisiones y con liquidación mensual de intereses.

Además, negociando (y no hace falta mucho) te quitan las comisiones de la cuenta corriente si es por internet y sólo tienes depósitos.

Aún así te la dejan usar para domiciliar lo que quieras y te dan las transferencias gratis, como casi cualquier banco online vamos.


----------



## Wifli (18 Ene 2013)

Entonces nos van a joder? Yo no he recibido nada de momento


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (20 Ene 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> Entonces nos van a joder? Yo no he recibido nada de momento



Yo tampoco, de momento. De todas formas para poder cambiar las condiciones del contrato deben avisar con antelacion.


¡Ah! y... ¡UP¡ , aunque solo sea por jorobar a las entidades que estan ofreciendo *guanoreditos*, juas.





.


----------



## currito (20 Ene 2013)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Yo tampoco, de momento. De todas formas para poder cambiar las condiciones del contrato deben avisar con antelacion.
> 
> 
> ¡Ah! y... ¡UP¡ , aunque solo sea por jorobar a las entidades que estan ofreciendo *guanoreditos*, juas.
> ...



jajajja la verdad es que mientras dure, los de coinc hemos hecho un jugadon con el 4%


----------



## Rexter (20 Ene 2013)

Si se consigue mantener tras la imposición del banco de España me abro una cuenta con ellos, eso del 4% y sin comisiones me llama mucho y Bankinter es más solvente que bankia y otros, no está en su mejor momento pero yo creo que aguante y además está cubierto por el FGD.


----------



## HurreKin (21 Ene 2013)

He abierto hoy mi cuenta Coinc para pasar el dinero de ibanesto, se me termina en en febrero el 3,4 y hoy me han llamado para ofrecerme el 2,2.


----------



## incauto (21 Ene 2013)

Tengo alguna duda respecto a COINC, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar.
Asocié mi cuenta de Ibanesto a la de Coinc. Realicé la primera transferencia inversa de 10 Euros y una vez aceptada, pedí otra de 15.000. Cual ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que me han descontado en Ibanesto 10,36 y 15.000,37 respectivamente. 
Las OTEs no se suponen que son gratis?? Por que en COINC me aparecen 10.000 y 15.000??
Quien me está robando esos centimos?? :


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Ene 2013)

hamijo yo he asociado mi cuenta La Caixa a la COINC, he mirado y son 10€ exactos, aun falta por traspasarse 15k y 7k en dias diferentes que hice y aun no han llegado, pero ya te digo yo que a mi no me han cobrado centimos de mas por lo menos con los 10 primeros ecus. Debe ser pues de tu Ibanesto.


----------



## Kaervekkun (21 Ene 2013)

incauto dijo:


> Tengo alguna duda respecto a COINC, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar.
> Asocié mi cuenta de Ibanesto a la de Coinc. Realicé la primera transferencia inversa de 10 Euros y una vez aceptada, pedí otra de 15.000. Cual ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que me han descontado en Ibanesto 10,36 y 15.000,37 respectivamente.
> Las OTEs no se suponen que son gratis?? Por que en COINC me aparecen 10.000 y 15.000??
> Quien me está robando esos centimos?? :



Incauto, gastos de correo de ibanesto. Reclámaselos a ibanesto.


----------



## incauto (21 Ene 2013)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Incauto, gastos de correo de ibanesto. Reclámaselos a ibanesto.



No me habían cobrado nunca por ello. Vaya morro. Habrá que reclamar, claro.


----------



## bardos (21 Ene 2013)

incauto dijo:


> Tengo alguna duda respecto a COINC, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar.
> Asocié mi cuenta de Ibanesto a la de Coinc. Realicé la primera transferencia inversa de 10 Euros y una vez aceptada, pedí otra de 15.000. Cual ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que me han descontado en Ibanesto 10,36 y 15.000,37 respectivamente.
> Las OTEs no se suponen que son gratis?? Por que en COINC me aparecen 10.000 y 15.000??
> Quien me está robando esos centimos?? :



Por favor, mira este hilo y sigue lo que se ha hecho

OTE cobran 0,36? - iBanesto


----------



## currito (21 Ene 2013)

Ibanesto no son tus amigos


----------



## arckan69 (21 Ene 2013)

cómo coj***s se devuelve el dinero a la cuenta asociada?? Lo he intentado y me dice mi banco lo siguiente: Le informamos de que dicha operación ha sido rechazada por su otro banco. El motivo indicado ha sido: No domiciliado,cta cancelada,inexistent

cawensandios


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Ene 2013)

solo se puede ingresar por OTE en la cuenta coinc, no se puede hacer una transferencia?

como se saca el dinero de la cuenta coinc, se puede hacer una transferencia a cualquier banco sin comisiones?


----------



## bardos (22 Ene 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> solo se puede ingresar por OTE en la cuenta coinc, no se puede hacer una transferencia?
> 
> como se saca el dinero de la cuenta coinc, se puede hacer una transferencia a cualquier banco sin comisiones?



Sí, se puede hacer transferencias. 

Sacar dinero se llama "retirar" en COINC. En tu "meta" tienes dos botones, uno se llama "retirar". Pincha en él. 

"Retiras" dinero a una cuenta que ya ha enviado dinero a la cuenta COINC y por lo tanto ha sido comprobado.


----------



## currito (22 Ene 2013)

Un detalle: para autorizar una cuenta de retirada en coinc no basta que haya recibido dinero desde esa cuenta por transferencia.Tiene que haber llegado por OTE hecha por COINC, sino nada de nada


----------



## 2pos (22 Ene 2013)

Al meter otra cuenta asociada en COINC, no me da la opción de hacer un ingreso puntual, sino que me obliga o no hay más opciones en el desplegable, que "mensual". A ver si alguien me aclara :


----------



## Kaervekkun (22 Ene 2013)

Una preguntilla... ¿dónde está la opción para saber mi nº de cuenta COINC? (no la encuentro)

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## incauto (22 Ene 2013)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Una preguntilla... ¿dónde está la opción para saber mi nº de cuenta COINC? (no la encuentro)
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Arriba a la derecha, bajo tu nombre de usuario, clicas en "Administrar", das a la pestaña "Mi cuenta" y ahí tienes tu numero de cuenta. O tambien puedes bajarte el contrato en PDF y verlo ahí.

La verdad es que la Web es de lo menos intuitivo y funcional que he visto en años, y más siendo de un banco online ienso:


----------



## bardos (22 Ene 2013)

incauto dijo:


> La verdad es que la Web es de lo menos intuitivo y funcional que he visto en años, y más siendo de un banco online ienso:



Tienen a un tío en un armario gestionando toda la web de COINC.


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Ene 2013)

Los de La Caixa me estan tocando las pelotas para variar, hice 2 OTE el jueves y viernes a COINC y aun no me ha llegado un puto duro.... normal he dejado la cuenta de La Caixa con 100€ jisjuas ahora seguro que Cataluña ya no se independiza. De nada españoles


----------



## serhost (22 Ene 2013)

incauto dijo:


> Arriba a la derecha, bajo tu nombre de usuario, clicas en "Administrar", das a la pestaña "Mi cuenta" y ahí tienes tu numero de cuenta. O tambien puedes bajarte el contrato en PDF y verlo ahí.
> 
> La verdad es que la Web es de lo menos intuitivo y funcional que he visto en años, y más siendo de un banco online ienso:



Yo sólo lo veo en el PDF, debe ser que aún no me activaron la cuenta.


----------



## taipan (22 Ene 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Los de La Caixa me estan tocando las pelotas para variar, hice 2 OTE el jueves y viernes a COINC y aun no me ha llegado un puto duro.... normal he dejado la cuenta de La Caixa con 100€ jisjuas ahora seguro que Cataluña ya no se independiza. De nada españoles



A mi me pasa lo mismo pero con una transferencia de ING!!! desde el dia 17 y aun no ha llegado :

Mañana estoy llamando a COINC


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Ene 2013)

Creo que tienen hasta 8 dias laborables para realizar la transferencia, lo cual en el caso de COINC son intereses que perdemos ya que este mes nos ingresarian los intereses correspondientes a los dias de este mes que has tenido la pasta en COINC.

En caso de que hayas intentado traspasar 3000€ o menos creo que puedes tener un problemilla:




''Existe 2 clases de OTEs:

*Aportaciones de fondos*: *Es para operaciones de menos 3.000 euros* y sólo se puede hacer una operación en el mes natural. Este sistema ofrece la posibilidad de englobar varios traspasos periódicos en una única autorización.
*Traspaso de efectivo: Es para operaciones de hasta 150.000 euros*, sin que tenga ningún límite mínimo. Si es hasta 6.000 euros, estos traspasos son más cómodos para el ordenante, porque sólo hay que firmar una autorización genérica. Si se superan los 6.000 euros por operación, entonces hay más papeleo: el ordenante tiene que firmar un documento específico para cada traspaso.




¿Por qué mi dinero se queda bloqueado en ING durante 1 o 2 meses cuando hago una OTE?

Esto lo hemos constatado en ING Direct, cuando hacemos una OTE de una pequeña cantidad de dinero, éste se queda bloqueado durante 1 o 2 meses en esta entidad.

*La razón por la que se produce se debe a que la primera OTE que realicemos con una cuantía inferior a 3.000€ se considera una aportación de fondos, el cual se queda bloqueado durante 1 o 2 meses.*

Para evitar esto, se tiene 2 soluciones:

No realizar OTEs con cuantía inferior a 3.000 euros.
Si hay que hacer una OTE inferior a 3.000 euros obligatoriamente, lo que se puede hacer es emitir una primera OTE de unos pocos céntimos (se considerará una aportación de fondos) y después emitir el grueso del dinero, que se considerará una OTE, ya que las aportaciones de fondos sólo se puede hacer 1 al mes.


Leer más: ¿Qué es una OTE u Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo? | Preguntas Frecuentes


----------



## Juanjillo (23 Ene 2013)

Me la acabo de abrir.

Si siguen con la misma política, para allí que llevo la pasta. Verás que gracia les hace a las oficinas "de toda la vida" seguir "las recomendaciones" del banco de Hispanistán. 

Esa medida, la de la mier.da del 1,75% sí que la han cogido enseguida....


----------



## Juanjillo (23 Ene 2013)

Hola, en la página de Rankia, dice que va dirigido a jóvenes entre 25 y 35 años...¿Es un límite, ¿O los viejunos de 40 también podemos entrar?

Si quereis ver más: www.coinc.es
Fuente: Bankinter pone en marcha coinc, nuevo portal para el ahorro y la gestión de las finanzas personales - elEconomista.es
BANKINTER (BKT.MC) ha creado el portal 'online' de ahorro Coinc, un modelo híbrido entre cuenta corriente y depósito, que ofrece un tipo de interés entre el 3,5 y el 4%, sin comisiones y dirigido a jóvenes de entre *25 y 35 años*. La consultora Saffron Brand Consultants ha sido la encargada de crear la marca y desarrollar su imagen corporativa.
La plataforma fue inaugurada hace unos días, aunque será en el próximo mes de septiembre cuando se pueda acceder a ella y comiencen a funcionar sus productos, como es el caso de las tarjetas Coinc, los comercios Coinc o el servicio móvil.
Coinc organiza los ahorros en función de los objetivos, cantidades y plazos. Puede incluso crear un plan de ahorro colectivo para viajes en grupo, listas de boda, regalos en común o para causas solidarias. También se puede llevar el ahorro a las redes sociales y disponer del mismo en cualquier momento.
Según explicó Jacob Benbunan, consejero delegado de Saffron Brand Consultants, creadora de la marca, Coinc nace de la unión de la palabra 'coin', 'moneda' en inglés, y la onomatopeya 'oinc' de los cerditos, símbolos universales del ahorro.


----------



## little miss sunshine (23 Ene 2013)

bueno, que esté *enfocado* a jóvenes no significa que los viejunos no podamos unirnos!


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Ene 2013)

La verdad toda esa chorrada de los "nativos digitales" empieza a oler.

Un tío de 38 puede que tenga un ordenador desde los 9 años, es más. Cuando teníamos 9,10, 11 y 12 años íbamos a cursos de lenguaje Basic, o sea, sabíamos programar, aunque fuese lo típico de print, goto, if x=3 then goto 40....

Ya me gustaría ver las estadísticas por edades de Coinc, me parece que los "nativos digitales" de 25 a 35 deben ser una minoría.


----------



## currito (23 Ene 2013)

los nativos digitales me parece que no tienen un puto duro


----------



## fmerino01 (23 Ene 2013)

Alguien resume las pegas?

Gracias


----------



## Juanjillo (23 Ene 2013)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Alguien resume las pegas?
> 
> Gracias



Aún no estoy seguro, ya que me he registrado hoy. Es una web muy simple, tanto que no veo como ingresar o lo más importante, como retirar el dinero. Puede ser que mi cuenta aún no esté del todo operativa...Habrá que probarla y decirlo. De momento, todo pinta bien...


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Ene 2013)

Todo pinta muy bonito si pero recordemos que pueden cambiar las condiciones a los que tengamos la pasta ahi cuando les de la gana, yo no les hecho mas de 2 meses para que anuncien la bajada del 4% que como sabemos se haria efectiva 2 meses despues del anuncio de las nuevas condiciones, pero bueno aunque sea disfrutar de ese 4% durante 4 meses mas... merece la pena, luego ya lo movemos a otro sitio si nos ofrecen algo mejor.


----------



## currito (23 Ene 2013)

y es posible que cuando bajen se mantengan sobre un 3 o 2 y pico por lo que seguirán siendo muy competitivos teniendo en cuenta cómo está la cosa


----------



## Vedder (23 Ene 2013)

He intentado registrarme, introducido datos y cuando tengo que verificar mi correo electrónico, pincho el enlace y:




> Registrarse
> Entrar
> Oops!
> La página a la que está intentando acceder ya no está disponible, o el enlace que has pulsado no es correcto
> !No te preocupes, no estás en un callejón sin salida!



Aún así me llega un mail diciendo que está verificado, pero ahora cuando quiero entrar, todo el rato:



> Registrarse
> Entrar
> Oops!
> La página a la que está intentando acceder ya no está disponible, o el enlace que has pulsado no es correcto
> !No te preocupes, no estás en un callejón sin salida!



¿Os está funcionando ahora mismo el portal?


----------



## bk001 (23 Ene 2013)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Alguien resume las pegas?
> 
> Gracias



1º- Es un banco español ( fondo de garanatia Español, el que puede pagar con bonos)

2º- Solo hasta 50.000€,( los que estamos pelaos , pues vale.)

3º Solo se puede ingresar o transferir dinero a la cuenta asociada ,de cualquier banco ,pero de la que tienes que ser titular. ( creo)

4º- Es una sub-sección de Bankinter que no conocen ni los de las oficinas, no te pueden ayudar. Oficinas reales en Madrid. Si hay un problema hay que tratar con teleoperadores.

5º- Un único titular por cuenta , ni apoderado . 

6º- Pueden cambiar las condiciones cuando quieran ( como todos los bancos, es una golfería que tienen reconocida), te avisan con 2 meses y ajo y agua.


Pros: 
-4% tae sin comisiones ( permanecía mínima 1 año) mientras dure.
-No es una caja quebrada.

Resumen:

Para los que estamos pelaos y nos manejamos por "Jinternete" , vale. Pero yo lo he trasteado principalmente para un familiar ( >60años) y NO lo veo para él. Menos mal que por lo menos me ha hecho siempre caso y nada de Ruimasas, preferentes o yatepargaré.


----------



## Vedder (23 Ene 2013)

Tras una lectura en diagonal del contratro, esto es normal, ¿no?


> Asimismo, BANKINTER podrá repercutir a sus clientes los gastos de correo, teléfono, telefax, télex o similares, salvo los que le correspondan por ley.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Ene 2013)

Ahora lo que yo quiero es que me manden todo el papeleo del contrato que he firmado via la internec por correo, alguna forma?


----------



## Vedder (23 Ene 2013)

Te lo puedes descargar en PDF.

En "Administrar" y cambia a la pestaña "Mi Cuenta"


----------



## serhost (23 Ene 2013)

bk001 dijo:


> (...)
> Pros:
> *-4% tae sin comisiones ( permanecía mínima 1 año) mientras dure.*
> -No es una caja quebrada.
> (...)



¿Donde has leído tú lo de la permanencia mínima un año?


----------



## currito (23 Ene 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Donde has leído tú lo de la permanencia mínima un año?



Yo lo leí y no es permanencia.Te puedes dar de baja antes pero te repercutirían los gastos que les has costado.Esperas al día 366 y cierras.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> Yo lo leí y no es permanencia.Te puedes dar de baja antes pero te repercutirían los gastos que les has costado.Esperas al día 366 y cierras.



Vamos, tienes 2500,34€, mueves 2500 dejando 34 centimos en COINC y pista.


----------



## casapapiMIX (24 Ene 2013)

Me laabri el otro dia y el martes hice un ingreso de 5k. Cuanto tarda en aparecer la pasta en coinc?


----------



## Juanjillo (24 Ene 2013)

bk001 dijo:


> 1º- Es un banco español ( fondo de garanatia Español, el que puede pagar con bonos)
> 
> 2º- Solo hasta 50.000€,( los que estamos pelaos , pues vale.)
> 
> ...



Normalmente, los dinosaurios de las oficinas físicas, les jode bastante todo lo que sea la banca online. Lo he comprobado en Banesto con Ibanesto, en el Sabadell con la banca online que tienen (no me acuerdo del nombre) y con el Santander (El peor) con OpenBank...
Ven como si peligrara su culo gordo aplastado en la silla...


----------



## Wifli (24 Ene 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Vamos, tienes 2500,34€, mueves 2500 dejando 34 centimos en COINC y pista.



No sé hasta que punto será así, en las condiciones no viene nada de que tengas a que estar un año. Es sin comisiones y disponibilidad total


----------



## currito (24 Ene 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> No sé hasta que punto será así, en las condiciones no viene nada de que tengas a que estar un año. Es sin comisiones y disponibilidad total



pues eso es que no te leíste las condiciones.


----------



## Wifli (24 Ene 2013)

Sí las leís, pero pone podrá


----------



## serhost (24 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> Yo lo leí y no es permanencia.Te puedes dar de baja antes pero te repercutirían los gastos que les has costado.Esperas al día 366 y cierras.





> 2.2. El presente contrato tendrá una duración indefinida pudiendo ser
> resuelto por el cliente en cualquier momento a través del enlace que
> aparece en su perfil del portal COINC.es bajo la denominación
> "Administrar" debiendo retirar previamente el efectivo existente. En el
> ...



Bien, lo había leído, los gastos del banco han sido 0: CERO. En caso contrario deberían especificarlo antes, como en los contratos de permanencia de los móviles.

Además, especificamente dice "los gastos derivados de la resolución" por ley no puede cobrarse por dar de baja algo, la baja administrativa hace tiempo que no existe ya.

Aunque si es por mantener la cuenta abierta un año, que sigan ofreciendo el 4% TAE y lo mantengo sin problemas  y hasta con dinero.

Pero si cambian las condiciones del contrato, yo también puedo resolverlo.


----------



## Torok (24 Ene 2013)

*Me parece que se acaba el chollo ;-((((*

Mecagoentó, ayer abrí mi cuentita Coinc y ahora veo esto... me parece que el 4% durará 2 meses

Bankinter cumplirá con las recomendaciones del Banco de España sobre el tope de depósitos


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Ene 2013)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Me laabri el otro dia y el martes hice un ingreso de 5k. Cuanto tarda en aparecer la pasta en coinc?



Ayer me llamo la caixa para preguntarme porque retiraba la pasta y de paso les pegunte por eso que dices, me dijeron 3 dias habiles. Hoy ya recibi la primera OTE y espero para mañana recibir la segunda.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (24 Ene 2013)

Torok dijo:


> Mecagoentó, ayer abrí mi cuentita Coinc y ahora veo esto... me parece que el 4% durará 2 meses
> 
> Bankinter cumplirá con las recomendaciones del Banco de España sobre el tope de depósitos






COINC es una *cuenta remunerada*, no un deposito a plazo fijo.



.


----------



## serhost (24 Ene 2013)

Torok dijo:


> Mecagoentó, ayer abrí mi cuentita Coinc y ahora veo esto... me parece que el 4% durará 2 meses
> 
> Bankinter cumplirá con las recomendaciones del Banco de España sobre el tope de depósitos



Hay que leer bien:



> "Queremos cumplir con las recomendaciones del Banco de España, porque no tenía sentido lo que se estaba pagando por parte de la banca y era una carrera desenfrenada que iba a terminar creando pérdidas en la cuenta de resultados de los bancos. *Esto también depende de lo que haga el resto de la banca y los extranjeros*", ha zanjado.



Es decir, que tiene pinta que se lo van a pensar unos días.

Mi apuesta es que a principios de febrero es cuando tomarán la decisión de si bajar o no, ya que aquí ya le han dado tiempo a ING a reaccionar y a saber su nueva oferta.

Puede que reaccionen antes si saben hacia donde tirarán ING y BES. Aunque no sería la primera vez que los bancos de aquí toman una decisión y a los dos meses se arrepienten.

De todos modos, dos meses más al 4% en una cuenta corriente, no están mal, me sirve para juntar minidepositos con distintos plazos y hacer un depósito normalito para pensar que hacer luego.

Entre dos meses de COINC al 4% TAE y 4 meses de ING al 3.30% se puede ir salvando el año, al menos la mitad y en verano suelen empezar las ofertas de nuevo.


----------



## currito (24 Ene 2013)

El quit de la cuestión es s bajarán del 3%.En caso de hacerlo retiraré a otra entidad y les mandaré un mail informando de por qué me llevo la pasta


----------



## Blue Sky (24 Ene 2013)

Bueno, antes que nada agradecer a todos las aportaciones a este post.

Acabo de darme de alta en coinc, y todo ha sido muy "divertido".

Ahora estoy a la espera del ingreso de los famosos 10 euros, pero por ahora, la experiencia ha sido muy positiva, no he tenido ningun problema, y la web ha funcionado a las mil maravillas.

Lo unico (por poner un "pero") que no me ha gustado mucho, es lo de enviarles mi firma digitalizada, pero , he pensado que total, cuando firmas los contratos de Ibanesto.com o cualquier otro banco y se lo mandas, si quieren, tambien lo pueden digitalizar ellos, asi que , ya puestos...

Bueno, pues eso, ya os iré contando por aqui que tal me va todo.

Saludos !


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Ene 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Bueno, antes que nada agradecer a todos las aportaciones a este post.
> 
> Acabo de darme de alta en coinc, y todo ha sido muy "divertido".
> 
> ...




mandantes el DNI en una foto por las dos caras o cada cara en una foto distinta?

yo es que lo hice en dos fotos, una por cada lado, y despues de aceptar solo se veia una, y la firma la subi pero tampoco aparecia en el recuadro, luego dijo que el proceso finalizo correctamente asi que supongo que todo se subiria correctamente.


----------



## serhost (25 Ene 2013)

Me ha sorprendido coinc al reflejar las transferencias: He realizado una transferencia hoy por la mañana y a eso de las 22:00 ya la tenía en cuenta, con fecha de mañana, pero ya reflejada.

Vamos, con aviso por email y todo, sino no hubiese mirado hasta mañana.

Grata sorpresa que están mejorando, porque por lo que se lee por aquí, en ocasiones no llega hasta el día siguiente y a las 22:00.


----------



## casapapiMIX (25 Ene 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido coinc al reflejar las transferencias: He realizado una transferencia hoy por la mañana y a eso de las 22:00 ya la tenía en cuenta, con fecha de mañana, pero ya reflejada.
> 
> Vamos, con aviso por email y todo, sino no hubiese mirado hasta mañana.
> 
> Grata sorpresa que están mejorando, porque por lo que se lee por aquí, en ocasiones no llega hasta el día siguiente y a las 22:00.



Es bueno saberlo ya que las ote tardan la de dios


----------



## Blue Sky (25 Ene 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> mandantes el DNI en una foto por las dos caras o cada cara en una foto distinta?
> 
> yo es que lo hice en dos fotos, una por cada lado, y despues de aceptar solo se veia una, y la firma la subi pero tampoco aparecia en el recuadro, luego dijo que el proceso finalizo correctamente asi que supongo que todo se subiria correctamente.



Hola, lo hice con 2 imágenes distintas (una para cada cara), y se veian las dos. Ten en cuenta que habia dos opciones , quiza por error le diste a la opcion de una sola cara, y subiste las dos fotos en esa opcion, 

De todas formas, si les falta algo, imagino que te lo diran.


----------



## Vedder (25 Ene 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> mandantes el DNI en una foto por las dos caras o cada cara en una foto distinta?
> 
> yo es que lo hice en dos fotos, una por cada lado, y despues de aceptar solo se veia una, y la firma la subi pero tampoco aparecia en el recuadro, luego dijo que el proceso finalizo correctamente asi que supongo que todo se subiria correctamente.



¿Pero desplazaste el recuadro para que la firma estuviese dentro?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ene 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿Pero desplazaste el recuadro para que la firma estuviese dentro?



pues no, subi la foto y di a aceptar.


----------



## juanafran (28 Ene 2013)

Realicé una OTE el pasado miércoles y por lo que estoy viendo mi viejo banco está esperando a agotar los días. ¿Se puede realizar otra OTE pese a que no ha llegado el dinero de la primera? La pregunta es para saber si puedo acortar el tiempo de espera y perder el menor número de días posibles de intereses con la cuenta COINC.


----------



## bardos (28 Ene 2013)

juanafran dijo:


> Realicé una OTE el pasado miércoles y por lo que estoy viendo mi viejo banco está esperando a agotar los días.



Cuenta con 4-5 días hábiles.



> ¿Se puede realizar otra OTE pese a que no ha llegado el dinero de la primera? La pregunta es para saber si puedo acortar el tiempo de espera y perder el menor número de días posibles de intereses con la cuenta COINC.



No tengo datos firmes. Pero siempre puedes probar.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Ene 2013)

Pues el dia 24 se retiro de mi cuenta La Caixa 7000€ hacia COINC y aun no aparecen en COINC.... a saber donde esta la pasta y cuando me saldra reflejada, pero no estan ni en La Caixa ni en COINC, el 26 mande mail a COINC preguntando pero no hay respuesta hasta el momento.

A alguien mas le ha pasado?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Ene 2013)

Debe de haber habido un parón, a mi tenían que haber abonado los intereses y no lo han hecho.

Está habiendo muchas irregularidades en COINC. Luego se solucionan pero pasamos 48 horas acongojados....


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Ene 2013)

Yo creo que han tenido un gran numero de altas ultimamente y no se lo esperaban y no dan abasto o yo que se, pero no es normal, hasta hace 4 dias COINC tiraba de lujo y este ultimo mes tienen problemas con la web casi a diario, retrasos con los ingresos.... los 2 o 3 becarios que tendran currando en COINC deben haber perdido 10kilos de peso este mes.


----------



## goguito (28 Ene 2013)

Hola, el viernes hice un ingreso de fondos, ¿es una transferencia inversa,no? desde ing hasta coinc pero hoy lunes todavia está pendiente de realizar, el dinero lo sigo teniendo en la cuenta naranja, ¿esto es normal?


----------



## Pablovx (28 Ene 2013)

juanafran dijo:


> Realicé una OTE el pasado miércoles y por lo que estoy viendo mi viejo banco está esperando a agotar los días. ¿Se puede realizar otra OTE pese a que no ha llegado el dinero de la primera? La pregunta es para saber si puedo acortar el tiempo de espera y perder el menor número de días posibles de intereses con la cuenta COINC.



Yo de momento he hecho 3 transferencias y han llegado en 2 días las tres.

La OTE van a ser siempre más lentas: la orden tiene que llegar de COINC a tu banco, tu banco estudiará la orden (aquí supongo que alargan los plazos al máximo) y entonces tu banco hace la transferencia a COINC. Si tú haces la transferencia directamente te saltas los 2 primeros pasos.

Edito: de hecho mis 10 euros de "comprobación" (mediante OTE) llegaron después (dos días más tarde) de la primera transferencia que hice.


----------



## Kaervekkun (28 Ene 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Pues el dia 24 se retiro de mi cuenta La Caixa 7000€ hacia COINC y aun no aparecen en COINC.... a saber donde esta la pasta y cuando me saldra reflejada, pero no estan ni en La Caixa ni en COINC, el 26 mande mail a COINC preguntando pero no hay respuesta hasta el momento.
> 
> A alguien mas le ha pasado?



La mía (iBanesto a COINC, directa) la hice en la misma fecha que tu, y me ha llegado hoy a las 11 de la mañana... paciencia.


----------



## Winston Smith (28 Ene 2013)

No sé si sentirme aliviado o acongojado :S

He entrado en mi cuenta y me pone esto:

_"Durante el pasado fin de semana tuvimos una incidencia informática que impidió que algunos clientes pudieran acceder con normalidad a COINC.es. La incidencia ha sido totalmente resuelta y ya han sido aplicadas las medidas oportunas para evitar que vuelva a producirse. Sentimos las molestias que esto te haya podido ocasionar."_


----------



## currito (28 Ene 2013)

Hoy no he entrado en mi cuenta, pero está bien que se disculpen con todos los clientes ¿no?


----------



## serhost (28 Ene 2013)

Por no decir que de momento siguen al 4% TAE. Ojalá dure


----------



## el niño de boston (28 Ene 2013)

Alguien me puede explicar, por qué si tengo una ote periodica de 10€ en el santander desde la cuenta coin, me aparece un cargo de 10.60, es eso legal?


----------



## jolu (29 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> osea que hiciste una transferencia desde tu otro banco a la cuenta coinc, pero supongo que también es posible hacer una ote desde coinc, que es gratis ¿no?



¿Esto que dice curro no es lo que llaman en COINC una transferencia inversa?

Supongo que en la transferencia que haces desde otro bando (la de 10 euros) para comprobar que la cuenta es tuya, salen por defecto tus datos??????? o se lo tienes que especificar al cajero??????

Me he estado leyendo la web de COIN tranquilamente y me parece un pelín rollo para lo que yo quiero.

Supongamos que tengo X dinero que quiero ahorrar,pero no puedo ir subiendo esa cifra todos los meses, sino que ese dinero es el que hay y va a haber en el futuro.

Pongo que es para un viaje y que mi objetivo es alcanzar 50.000 euros.

No quiero hacer transferencias mensuales ni nada,solo que ese dinero X se quede mientras me esten dando el 4%.

¿Es esto posible? o ¿Hay que meter dinero todos los meses?

En el caso de que haya que meter dinero todos los meses, ¿puedo meter de entrada X- 1000 y luego ordenar una transferencia de 10 euros todos los meses desde el banco origen hasta COINC?

Llegado el día que quiera cancelar, ¿Se puede sacar todo de golpe?o ¿se puede sacar varias transferencias al día hasta dejar un céntimo?

Gracias.


----------



## Eddyydde (29 Ene 2013)

jolu dijo:


> ¿Esto que dice curro no es lo que llaman en COINC una transferencia inversa?
> 
> Supongo que en la transferencia que haces desde otro bando (la de 10 euros) para comprobar que la cuenta es tuya, salen por defecto tus datos??????? o se lo tienes que especificar al cajero??????
> 
> ...



Buenas:

Yo me abrí la cuenta y realicé la OT de rigor y dos transferencias, una desde la cuenta asociada y otra desde una cuenta distinta y sin ningun problema. No he vuelto a hacer ningún ingreso desde entonces y no pasa nada, no es necesario realizar obligatoriamente ingresos periódicos.

La operativa básicamente es igual que cualquier otra cuenta por internet, salvo en el detalle que desde Coinc no puedes hacer una transferencia a una cuenta desde la que no hayas hecho una OT previamente.

Salu2


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

jolu no te hagas pajas mentales. Ahorras lo que puedas y a rentar el 4% y ya veremos lo que pasa luego.
La pasta sólo la podrás enviar desde coinc a la cuenta desde la que hayas hecho la ote desde coinc también, 1 o varias cuentas


----------



## bardos (29 Ene 2013)

No he leído en ninguna parte elogios a este sistema de web de COINC muy básico. Lo principal es que a diferencia de otras entidades online sería imposible robarte tus ahorros incluso aunque tuvieran tus claves. Sólo se puede enviar el dinero de esta cuenta a una en otra entidad con tu nombre y además anteriormente comprobada. Es un + para la web de COINC, ¿no crees?


----------



## Eddyydde (29 Ene 2013)

bardos dijo:


> No he leído en ninguna parte elogios a este sistema de web de COINC muy básico. Lo principal es que a diferencia de otras entidades online sería imposible robarte tus ahorros incluso aunque tuvieran tus claves. Sólo se puede enviar el dinero de esta cuenta a una en otra entidad con tu nombre y además anteriormente comprobada. Es un + para la web de COINC, ¿no crees?



Buenas:

Tienes razón, pero por otra parte quita operatividad a la misma al no poder hacer transferencia a terceros.

Salu2


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

Coinc se anuncia claramente como un portal de ahorro por lo que quien busque operatividad no debe meterse en este producto con eso en mente.


----------



## rouzen (29 Ene 2013)

Currito, Bankinter va a atender a las recomendaciones de Linde. Ni 3%, ni 2% ni historias. Aquí no se salva nadie.
Los depósitos en la banca crecen en diciembre en 6.998 millones - elConfidencial.com


----------



## goguito (29 Ene 2013)

Vamos a ver, cuando le das a ingresar eso es una ote o una transferencia inversa? porque la hice el viernes y hoy martes todavia no me ha llegado nada ni me han quitado los leuros de ing y la operación está pendiente de realizar.
Puedo hacer una transferencia normal desde ing a coinc,no?


----------



## Wifli (29 Ene 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> Currito, Bankinter va a atender a las recomendaciones de Linde. Ni 3%, ni 2% ni historias. Aquí no se salva nadie.
> Los depósitos en la banca crecen en diciembre en 6.998 millones - elConfidencial.com



La cuenta COINC no es un depósito, si no una cuenta remunerada, por eso, tengo mis dudas sobre si se verá afectada....


----------



## serhost (29 Ene 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> La cuenta COINC no es un depósito, si no una cuenta remunerada, por eso, tengo mis dudas sobre si se verá afectada....



Sí que se verá afectada. las condiciones afectan a depósitos, cuentas corrientes y pagarés.

De todos modos, en coinc aún no se han acabado de pronunciar. Imagino dirán algo el 1 de febrero cuando vean como ha reaccionado el mercado.

Por desgracia viendo que ibanesto se ha bajado del carro de la rentabilidad, como no haya otros bancos que ofrezcan más, preveo que si moverán ficha hacia abajo.

Me pregunto cómo harán ahora los bancos con cantidades grandes, que en teoría no se ven afectadas.


----------



## HurreKin (29 Ene 2013)

Me di de alta el lunes 21, meti un cuenta de Ing para los 10€ y todavia no se han transferido, es esto normal?

Gracias


----------



## josemisilver (29 Ene 2013)

Me di de alta el lunes 21, meti un cuenta de Ing para los 10€ y todavia no se han transferido, es esto normal?

Si que es normal a mí me ha tardado 2 semanas la ote a bankia


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2013)

bajar, tendrán que bajar, pero cuando venga el batacazo de fuga de depósitos debido a la pésima rentabilidad, la cara de gilipollas que se le quedará al Linde hará que recule.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (29 Ene 2013)

Solicitud de alta viernes 25, OTE de 10€ todavía sin realizarse. 

lunes 28 transferencia directa desde Bankialink a las 17.30hr., a las 22:45hr. del mismo día recibo email de Coinc "Has recibido una aportacion para tu meta". 

como han comentado anteriormente no es necesario esperar a que la OTE se haya realizado


----------



## rouzen (29 Ene 2013)

Yo estoy viendo vuestros problemas y ojeando el perfil de COINC en facebook y es alucinante. Todos problemas. Poca seriedad veo con los clientes.


----------



## pepe01 (29 Ene 2013)

Yo he abierto una cuenta para mi y otra para mi mujer, mi mujer es cliente de bankinter y la transferencias son inmediatas, yo soy del BBVA y llevo una semana esperando... nada que no se haya dicho por aquí antes...


----------



## pepe01 (29 Ene 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo vuestros problemas y ojeando el perfil de COINC en facebook y es alucinante. Todos problemas. Poca seriedad veo con los clientes.



he ojeado el perfil en facebook y lo que veo es una Comunity Manager bombardeando el muro de esta gente


----------



## rouzen (29 Ene 2013)

pepe01 dijo:


> he ojeado el perfil en facebook y lo que veo es una Comunity Manager bombardeando el muro de esta gente



¿La tal Paloma? Me lo puedo creer pero aún así hay mucha queja, ¿no te parece?


----------



## Thom son (29 Ene 2013)

Picada de anzuelo... retirada de caña.


----------



## poled (29 Ene 2013)

El truco es que cierren el chollo en 6-12 meses y esos clientes que han ganado.

Clientes que por otro lado fijo que huyen pronto al mejor postor


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Ene 2013)

A mi me estan tocando las pelotas ya, no porque 7000€ esten en tierra de nadie desaparecidos, que estoy convencido que apareceran aunque bueno no me estan aportando intereses, si no me las tocan porque les envie un mail el sabado y aun no han respondido. Pero bueno business is business, & this is 4% TAE ::


----------



## goguito (30 Ene 2013)

Bueno, pues ya me ha llegado, que cosa más rara.
Pondré a coinc como cuenta asociada de la naranja para hacer transferencias normales y santas pascuas.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Ene 2013)

Pues sí... y si tienes la cuenta nómina, si siquiera necesitas ponerlo como cuenta asociada.

Salu2.


----------



## evar (30 Ene 2013)

Tranquilos ,COINC funciona,eso si no se si porque son relativamente nuevos,tienen fallos.
Pero los intereses los ingresan cada mes y te envian un e-mail.
Yo realizo transferencias de Bankinter a COINC y viceversa,quedan reflejadas al minuto la transacción.
Yo he telefoneado un par de veces para hacer consultas y dicho por el operador estan desbordados.


----------



## Vedder (30 Ene 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues sí... y si tienes la cuenta nómina, si siquiera necesitas ponerlo como cuenta asociada.
> 
> Salu2.



¿Por qué no es necesario ponerla como asociada? Se supone que de COINC no puedes retirar a una cuenta no asociada.

¿Yo hago OTE desde un banco X y no asocio la cta. nómina ING y puedo retirar dentro de un tiempo el dinero a esa cuenta nómina ING no asociada? Me parece que no.


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Ene 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> A mi me estan tocando las pelotas ya, no porque 7000€ esten en tierra de nadie desaparecidos, que estoy convencido que apareceran aunque bueno no me estan aportando intereses, si no me las tocan porque les envie un mail el sabado y aun no han respondido. Pero bueno business is business, & this is 4% TAE ::



Bueno hable con ellos por tlf y ya esta solucionado, resulta que para variar es una incidencia mas de su pagina web, en el momento que veais que el dinero desaparece de vuestra cuenta asociada, ya esta en vuestra cuenta COINC aunque no salga reflejado en vuestro perfil online de COINC, osea que no perdemos intereses ni nada aunque no salga reflejado.


----------



## taipan (30 Ene 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Bueno hable con ellos por tlf y ya esta solucionado, resulta que para variar es una incidencia mas de su pagina web, en el momento que veais que el dinero desaparece de vuestra cuenta asociada, ya esta en vuestra cuenta COINC aunque no salga reflejado en vuestro perfil online de COINC, osea que no perdemos intereses ni nada aunque no salga reflejado.



Yo me he fijado que suelen aparecer los pagos/ingresos (incluso el pago de intereses) hacia las 10-11 de la noche (no antes). 
Se ve que a esa hora el ordenador pone "al dia" las operaciones.


----------



## currito (31 Ene 2013)

Es manana el dia D y hora H? retiraran el 4%? 

Si lo anuncian y lo mantienen 2 meses, a final de mes me vence el 4% de ing, lo meto todo en coinc y le saco otro mes al 4%, cuando se acabe este 4 lo saco todo al mejor postor, asi veran que si no ofrecen buenos tipos la gente se mueve.


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Ene 2013)

Yo espero que no... es el único que aún queda al 4%.


----------



## serhost (31 Ene 2013)

Pues diría que mañana es el primer día para ver los resultados de la recomendación del BdE.

Si la semana que viene no bajan, será muy buena señal. Aunque mucho me temo que se adaptarán al mercado.


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Ene 2013)

Es posible que lo bajen... quizás hasta el 3%...


----------



## Vedder (31 Ene 2013)

¿Se puede saber el número de cuenta para hacer una transferencia (no OTE) si aún no ha llegado la OTE inicial? ¿Dónde? Thanks.


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Ene 2013)

Lo puedes ver en la sección de "Administrar" en la pestaña "mi cuenta", hay un PDF, te lo descargas y allí figura tu cuenta y tus datos.

Pero cuidado, yo no haría ninguna transferencia hasta que los datos sean verificados...

Salu2.


----------



## currito (31 Ene 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Es posible que lo bajen... quizás hasta el 3%...



si mantuviesen un 3 seria estupendo


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Ene 2013)

Hay entidades que han bajado del 4% como BES, y que finalmente mantiene depositos de hasta 3,5%TAE.


----------



## William_ (31 Ene 2013)

Necesito hacer un par de depósitos. Me aconsejáis coinc ?.


----------



## Wifli (31 Ene 2013)

Si desde luego.
Sin comisiones. Dinero siempre disponible. 4 por x ciento tae. Operatoria por internet....

Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bardos (31 Ene 2013)

wifli dijo:


> si desde luego.
> Sin comisiones. Dinero siempre disponible. 4 por x ciento tae. Operatoria por internet....
> 
> Enviado desde mi jy-g3 usando tapatalk 2



+1.........


----------



## Juanjillo (31 Ene 2013)

A mi ya me han llegado dos OTE´s que hice. Ahora faltan otras. En plan mercenario, a quién más pague hoyga...


----------



## William_ (31 Ene 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> A mi ya me han llegado dos OTE´s que hice. Ahora faltan otras. En plan mercenario, a quién más pague hoyga...



Así estoy yo también. a ver cuánto tiempo tardan en darme de alta, con todo OK, y puedo hacer un par de transferencias desde activo bank. Alguien me dice cuánto tardan ?. No he podido leer el hilo, imagino que ya lo habréis dicho.


----------



## incauto (31 Ene 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Así estoy yo también. a ver cuánto tiempo tardan en darme de alta, con todo OK, y puedo hacer un par de transferencias desde activo bank. Alguien me dice cuánto tardan ?. No he podido leer el hilo, imagino que ya lo habréis dicho.



Depende del banco de origen. ActivoBank no lo sé pero si vienes de Ibanesto o ING échale una semana larga ya que apuran la OTE al máximo.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (1 Feb 2013)

Si no quereis esperar dias y dias a que llegue el dinero de la OTE a destino, siempre podeis hacer una transferencia directamente al numero de la cuenta de BANKINTER que os asigna COINC. El dinero llega igual a la cuenta.

Si lo haceis como digo os tardara a llegar el dinero a coinc un dia o dos. Al principio usaba el mecanismo COINC por defecto, la transferencia inversa, Pero actualmente transfiero directamente desde origen a cuenta de destino.

Voy a tener que abrir otras cuentas a nombre de familiares para poder superar el limite de 50.000 por cuenta, esto es un sinvivir...::



.


----------



## William_ (1 Feb 2013)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Si no quereis esperar dias y dias a que llegue el dinero de la OTE a destino, siempre podeis hacer una transferencia directamente al numero de la cuenta de BANKINTER que os asigna COINC. El dinero llega igual a la cuenta.
> 
> Si lo haceis como digo os tardara a llegar el dinero a coinc un dia o dos. Al principio usaba el mecanismo COINC por defecto, la transferencia inversa, Pero actualmente transfiero directamente desde origen a cuenta de destino.
> 
> ...



Ésto que dices lo hiciste también para el tema de los 1o pavos ?


----------



## fennando (1 Feb 2013)

En estos momentos sigue al 4 %


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Feb 2013)

Efectivamente... y si abres la cuenta ahora, tendrás al menos 2 meses al 4%:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...e-en-el-4-tae/

Salu2.


----------



## Juanjillo (1 Feb 2013)

¿Sabeis si al ser una cuenta de Bankinter puedes ir con dinero en efectivo a Bankinter y hacer el ingreso en la cuenta de COINC?

Saludos!!


----------



## Juanjillo (1 Feb 2013)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Si no quereis esperar dias y dias a que llegue el dinero de la OTE a destino, siempre podeis hacer una transferencia directamente al numero de la cuenta de BANKINTER que os asigna COINC. El dinero llega igual a la cuenta.
> 
> Si lo haceis como digo os tardara a llegar el dinero a coinc un dia o dos. Al principio usaba el mecanismo COINC por defecto, la transferencia inversa, Pero actualmente transfiero directamente desde origen a cuenta de destino.
> *
> ...



Y si ese dinero originalmente no es de tus familiares, ¿No te pueden poner problemas los de hacienda y hacer pagar el impuesto de donaciones a tus familiares?................................


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Feb 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si al ser una cuenta de Bankinter puedes ir con dinero en efectivo a Bankinter y hacer el ingreso en la cuenta de COINC?
> 
> Saludos!!



Supongo que sí... ya que es una cuenta normal y corriente...


----------



## Vedder (1 Feb 2013)

¿Hasta que no llegue la primera OTE no se puede hacer otra? 
Intento volver a pinchar en ahorrar para vincular otra cuenta y no me funciona...


----------



## Wifli (1 Feb 2013)

Así es. Hasta que no confirmen que tu cuenta es auténtica y tú el titular, no puedes hacer transferencias. Tarda 10 días más o menos.

Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Feb 2013)

Yo llevo 9 días esperando la primera OTE y aún esperando...


----------



## Sideshow Bob (1 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo llevo 9 días esperando la primera OTE y aún esperando...



idem, desde el 25ene que hice la OTE aun no ha llegado..


----------



## HurreKin (1 Feb 2013)

Ayer a la noche me llegaron los famosos 10€ desde Ing desde el dia 21.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Feb 2013)

Yo hice la OTE el 23...


----------



## pepe01 (1 Feb 2013)

A mi me ha llamado mi banco 10 días después para confirmar la operación y preguntaar si estoy descontento con ellos ::, y la OTE sin llegar todavía... no creo que le quede mucho


----------



## Juanjillo (1 Feb 2013)

pepe01 dijo:


> A mi me ha llamado mi banco 10 días después para confirmar la operación y preguntaar si estoy descontento con ellos ::, y la OTE sin llegar todavía... no creo que le quede mucho



La OTE era de los 10€? Te han llamado por 10€? o era una OTE de importe mayor...


----------



## NaNDeTe (1 Feb 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Bueno hable con ellos por tlf y ya esta solucionado, resulta que para variar es una incidencia mas de su pagina web, en el momento que veais que el dinero desaparece de vuestra cuenta asociada, ya esta en vuestra cuenta COINC aunque no salga reflejado en vuestro perfil online de COINC, osea que no perdemos intereses ni nada aunque no salga reflejado.



Que agusto los mandaba a la mierda, aun diciendome por telefono (902 y un buen rato) que ya estaba solucionado, aun hoy sigue sin actualizarse y para colmo no contestan a los emails. Me siento como la tipica rubia impresionante que esta con el viejo ricachon por mero interes del 4%


----------



## William_ (1 Feb 2013)

A ver si aguanta ésto, y me puedo beneficiar un tiempo al 4 %. Tengo dos depósitos para hacer desde ya. El resto lo tengo hasta diciembre a buen recaudo al 4.10.


----------



## William_ (1 Feb 2013)

Qué parao está esto no ?


----------



## Musero (2 Feb 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Que agusto los mandaba a la mierda, aun diciendome por telefono (902 y un buen rato) que ya estaba solucionado, aun hoy sigue sin actualizarse y para colmo no contestan a los emails. Me siento como la tipica rubia impresionante que esta con el viejo ricachon por mero interes del 4%



La verdad que la operativa y soporte dejan bastante que desear... 

No creo que meta mucho dinero con ellos aunque siga el 4%


----------



## pepe01 (2 Feb 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> La OTE era de los 10€? Te han llamado por 10€? o era una OTE de importe mayor...



Por los 10€ increíble pero cierto, igual están perdiendo muchos fondos estos días y saben que los 10€ es el comienzo, también aprovecho para ofrecerme prestamos y seguros, le falto ofrecerme bragas a euro


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (2 Feb 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si al ser una cuenta de Bankinter puedes ir con dinero en efectivo a Bankinter y hacer el ingreso en la cuenta de COINC?
> 
> Saludos!!





SI, con la ventaja de que el ingreso en la cuenta COINC se hace *de inmediato* al ser en realidad la misma entidad.



.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (2 Feb 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Y si ese dinero originalmente no es de tus familiares, ¿No te pueden poner problemas los de hacienda y hacer pagar el impuesto de donaciones a tus familiares?................................




Pues no se que decirte... tengo un monton de cuentas en varios bancos y se hacen a menudo transferencias y traspasos de efectivo -bastantes- de pequeñas cantidades entre cuentas mias y de otros familiares. Tambien a veces se muevo cantidades -no mas de 50.000- para establecer algun que otro deposito con otro como titular y... de momento no ha pasado nada. Por ejemplo, OTE a cuenta de 50K para hacer depo y como titular familiar x.

Pero si alguno sabe algo de esto, soy todo oidos...


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (2 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Ésto que dices lo hiciste también para el tema de los 1o pavos ?




No. Use el mecanismo COINC estandard, la OTE Inversa.

No hay mas remedio que hacerlo asi con lo de los 10 pavos. La razon es que ese es el mecanismo por el que se aseguran de que el que ha abierto la cuenta COINC y se le ha asignado como titular un numero de cuenta en BANKINTER, es el mismo titular que el de la cuenta de origen desde la que se van a hacer transferencias a COINC.


A partir del momento en el que tienes reconocida la cuenta de origen, la transferencia desde origen es mas rapida (va desde 1 dia a unos 6, segun entidad. BANKIA e ING son muy rapidos) -ojo, que en origen no te metan comisiones ni por notificacion por correo, como SAN-

Como curiosidad... 8:Teniendo una cuenta en ellas, hay entidades que tienen cajeros automaticos que permiten ingresar efectivo, como algunos de BANKIA u otras entidades. Con estos cajeros no dependes ni de horarios bancarios, no te cobran comisiones y en 1 o 2 dias tienes, POR TRANSFERENCIA desde la maquina, el dinero en COINC. Es mi metodo actual.



.


----------



## William_ (2 Feb 2013)

Me dí de alta hace un par de días, cumpliendo todo los trámites, pero ayer hice una transferencia de 10 euros para probar, y acabo de mirar en coinc y ya están ahí los 10 pavos. Dentro de un rato llamaré por teléfono para preguntar si puedo ya hacer una transferencia mayor, y comenzar a beneficiarme del 4 %.


----------



## Blue Sky (2 Feb 2013)

Pues yo me di de alta el dia 24 y todavia no han llegado los primeros 10 euros, y sigue poniendo que en unos dias se producirá la "confirmación" de mi cuenta.

O sea, por lo que veo, "unos dias" para ellos serán dos semanas, pero en fin ...


----------



## HurreKin (2 Feb 2013)

pepe01 dijo:


> A mi me ha llamado mi banco 10 días después para confirmar la operación y preguntaar si estoy descontento con ellos ::, y la OTE sin llegar todavía... no creo que le quede mucho



Cuando pase todo mi dinero de Kaixabank a Ing me llamo el director de mi banco para amenazarme y decirme entre otras cosas que lo tendrian en cuenta si algun dia les pedia una cipoteca. :XX::XX::XX:

Por supuesto en la vida me habian llamado del banco para ofrecerme nada.Lo unico que consigio fue cabreo de mis familiares y retirada de su dinero.


----------



## reydmus (2 Feb 2013)

HurreKin dijo:


> Cuando pase todo mi dinero de Kaixabank a Ing me llamo el director de mi banco para amenazarme y decirme entre otras cosas que lo tendrian en cuenta si algun dia les pedia una cipoteca. :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Por supuesto en la vida me habian llamado del banco para ofrecerme nada.Lo unico que consigio fue cabreo de mis familiares y retirada de su dinero.



Haberle dicho "Yo tambien tendre en cuenta esto para cuando te vea pidiendo en la puerta del metro". 

Y luego rematas "¿Chorizo se escribe con erre o con ere, como el que te van a hacer a ti".


----------



## rouzen (2 Feb 2013)

Menudo careto ponen los de CaixaBank cuando sacas la pasta a ING sobre todo. Yo ya he tenido el placer de presenciarlo. Que les den por detrás.


----------



## currito (2 Feb 2013)

vaya mafiosos son estos.No trabajaría con ellos por nada del mundo.


----------



## William_ (2 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> vaya mafiosos son estos.No trabajaría con ellos por nada del mundo.



Qué ha pasado ?. Cuenta currito !


----------



## reydmus (2 Feb 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> Menudo careto ponen los de CaixaBank cuando sacas la pasta a ING sobre todo. Yo ya he tenido el placer de presenciarlo. Que les den por detrás.



Yo a uno hace un par de años le pregunte cuanto tiempo creia que le iba a durar el chollo antes de que empezaran a cerrar oficinas a casporro. Se descojono un rato. Tengo que pasarme por alli para ver su cara ahora. :XX:


----------



## serhost (2 Feb 2013)

Pues cuando caixabank era la caixa, en la oficina de al lado de mi casa, me trataron muy bien.

Incluso cuando me llevé el dinero, me dieron un cheque conformado gratis.

Lo malo es que dos años después de ser cliente no ofrecían nada en sus depósitos. Nunca trataron de engañarme y el trato fue impecable.

Cuando me tienen ofrecido productos raros, me explicaban absolutamente todos los riesgos.

Alguna chapuza de tratar de cobrar gastos de correo, pero ya me habían dicho que avisase si se les pasaba condonar alguna comisión y tras avisarlos, problemas 0.

Tuve tarjeta de crédito y débito antes de tener ING y la verdad es que todo muy bien.

No sé, supongo que dependerá de la oficina.


----------



## Señor Calopez (2 Feb 2013)

No conocía la cuenta esta... supongo que el 4% es un gancho promocional y en 2 meses bajará al 1,25% o así.

Es un follón lo de las metas esas.. ¿de qué coño va eso? 

Esto es una cuenta remunerada normal y corriente o tiene trampa?

¿Tarda mucho en darse de alta?


----------



## Juanjillo (2 Feb 2013)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte... tengo un monton de cuentas en varios bancos y se hacen a menudo transferencias y traspasos de efectivo -bastantes- de pequeñas cantidades entre cuentas mias y de otros familiares. Tambien a veces se muevo cantidades -no mas de 50.000- para establecer algun que otro deposito con otro como titular y... de momento no ha pasado nada. Por ejemplo, OTE a cuenta de 50K para hacer depo y como titular familiar x.
> 
> Pero si alguno sabe algo de esto, soy todo oidos...



Pues voy a hacer lo mismo, cuenta a nombre de un familiar y a ir poniendo pasta...
Si a alguien han venido los chicos de Montoro a pedirle explicaciones, que se manifieste, plis.


----------



## currito (2 Feb 2013)

cuando cambien las condiciones nos mandan un mail?????


----------



## taipan (2 Feb 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Pues voy a hacer lo mismo, cuenta a nombre de un familiar y a ir poniendo pasta...
> Si a alguien han venido los chicos de Montoro a pedirle explicaciones, que se manifieste, plis.



En teoria los Montoro Boys no vendran hasta el finales del año que viene (por lo menos). 
Las aportaciones que te hagan familiares a tu cuenta se verán reflejados en el saldo medio de la cuenta del año 2013. Saldo que deberás reflejar en la declaracion de IRPF de 2013 (en Mayo-Junio de 2014). 
Hasta entonces "los boys" no tienen datos de tus transacciones.
Solo a partir de entonces y comparando los saldos de tus cuentas en 2012 y 2013 puede que te quieran "preguntar" por el subito aumento del mismo.

Ahora que en mi humilde opinion si devuelves el dinero a tu familiar no hay razon para que se molesten: te ha dejado el dinero un familiar para un negocio (de inversion, igual podia haber sido para montar una panadería), se lo has devuelto y ya has pagado tus impuestos al Fisco en el IRPF por los intereses obtenidos. ienso:

Es mi opinion.
Si estoy equivocado que alguien me ilumine "plís" o


----------



## Blue Sky (3 Feb 2013)

Yo creo que no. O sea, se puede prestar dinero (entre familiares o amigos), pero eso implica un contrato y declararlo ante Hacienda. No estoy seguro, es lo que creo. Otra cosa es que sea entre un matrimonio, marido y mujer, en cuyo caso quiza no haga falta declararlo en Hacienda por separado, pero entre familiares (por ejemplo padre e hijo), yo creo que si, que hay que declarar si el padre presta dinero al hijo.


----------



## reydmus (4 Feb 2013)

¿Alguien sabe cuanto tarda esta gente en hacer la ote y confirmar la cuenta? Son lentos de cojones.


----------



## bardos (4 Feb 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto tarda esta gente en hacer la ote y confirmar la cuenta? Son lentos de cojones.



Cito de la respuesta de un representante de COINC: 

"El proceso de verificación de datos lleva unos diez días si lo has gestionado todo on-line, si has enviado la documentación por correo ordinario puede que tarde un poco más. ¡Gracias por tu paciencia!"

Diez días significa dos semanas.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Feb 2013)

El próximo miércoles cumple las 2 semanas para mi primera OTE... a ver si llega.

Salu2


----------



## esto ya no es lo que era (4 Feb 2013)

El viernes creé la cuenta y estoy a la espera de que se confirme con la OTE de 10 €, la he realizado sobre mi cuenta azul de ibanesto que será la cuenta asociada.

Me han dicho que tardará aproximadamente una semana pero por lo que veo por aquí será más.

Una vez esté confirmada y creada la cuenta, ¿puedo hacer transferencias desde ibanesto a coinc o solo puedo hacer OTEs desde coinc a ibanesto?

Gracias por vuestra atención y tiempo.


----------



## bardos (4 Feb 2013)

esto ya no es lo que era dijo:


> .
> 
> Una vez esté confirmada y creada la cuenta, ¿puedo hacer transferencias desde ibanesto a coinc o solo puedo hacer OTEs desde coinc a ibanesto?
> 
> Gracias por vuestra atención y tiempo.



Sí, claro. Transferencias de Ibanesto a COINC ya que la cuenta de Ibanesto ha sido "registrada" a través de la OTE. Tardarán un día. (un poco más para aparecer en la web)


----------



## Blue Sky (4 Feb 2013)

Pues yo aun no tengo confirmada la cuenta Coinc (me di de alta el dia 24 de enero), y ha probado a hacer una transferencia de ING (la cuenta que puse para lo de la OTE), hacia la cuenta de Coinc, a ver que pasa.

De momento ING no me ha dado ningun error, para probar puse solo 50 euros, y en teoria me puso que estaria en el el otro Banco mañana. A ver si es verdad


----------



## Eddyydde (4 Feb 2013)

Una vez esté confirmada y creada la cuenta dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Desde iBanesto y desde donde quieras. Para las transferencias no hay ninguna restricción.
> 
> ...


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

cojonudo sigue ese 4%  afinal de mes lo saco del 4% que me vence en ing y me lo traigo.Que se coma un OWNED ING


----------



## William_ (4 Feb 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Pues yo aun no tengo confirmada la cuenta Coinc (me di de alta el dia 24 de enero), y ha probado a hacer una transferencia de ING (la cuenta que puse para lo de la OTE), hacia la cuenta de Coinc, a ver que pasa.
> 
> De momento ING no me ha dado ningun error, para probar puse solo 50 euros, y en teoria me puso que estaria en el el otro Banco mañana. A ver si es verdad



Yo me abrí la cuenta el día 31 de Marzo, y el 1 de Febrero hice una transferencia de 10 Euros para probar mientras hacen esta gente el OTE. A las 12:00 horas de hoy, ha llegado la transferencia de los 10 Euros que hice. Aunque antes de hacer una mayor, esperaré a que lo confirmen por escrito, no vaya a ser que se me esfume el dinero.:rolleye:


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

Acaban de bajar al 3%!!!!!


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

osea que desde hoy tenemos 2 meses al 4% y de luego en adelante un estupendo 3%, que creo que mantendrán porque el San también se pasa por el forro la normativa del BdE y da un 2% a 12 meses y Banesto un 2,2%. 

Yo voy a ir metiendo todo lo que me venza en coinc y que se joda la competencia.
Para mí una muy buena noticia


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

De momento NO me ha llegado mail alguno con cambio de condiciones ¿a vosotros???????


----------



## reydmus (4 Feb 2013)

3%?? Con esa puta mierda de web, con lo que tardan en abrir la cuenta, etc ya le pueden dar mucho por culo.


----------



## muchomiedo (4 Feb 2013)

En ADMINISTRACIÓN --->MI CUENTA:

Cambio en las condiciones de COINC.
Una idea
04 de Febrero de 2013.
Estimado Cliente,
Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el tipo de interés de la Cuenta COINC pasará del
4% T.A.E al 3% T.A.E. (2,96% T.I.N.) para el saldo remunerado hasta 50.000 €.
Para los clientes actuales como tú, se mantendrá el tipo de interés al 4% T.A.E. durante dos meses más,
de acuerdo con las condiciones de tu contrato. El nuevo tipo de interés del 3% T.A.E. será de aplicación
a partir del día 10 de abril de 2013, con lo que seguiremos ayudándote a alcanzar antes tus metas y a
cumplir tus sueños. Para los nuevos clientes se aplicará esta nueva remuneración desde hoy mismo.
En COINC seguirás sin tener comisiones y disfrutando de liquidaciones mensuales de tus intereses.
Finalmente, otra condición de COINC que querríamos aclarar, es que en COINC no se puede retirar dinero
mediante OTE (orden de traspaso de efectivo). Se puede retirar dinero enviándolo por transferencia a una
cuenta de la misma titularidad en cualquier entidad financiera española, mediante un traspaso a otros
usuarios COINC, o mediante un cupón para uso en un comercio asociado.
El consentimiento a estas modificaciones contractuales se considerará tácitamente concedido salvo que
manifiestes tu oposición, dándote de baja en COINC, antes de la fecha de entrada en vigor de las mismas.
A estos efectos te remitimos a lo establecido sobre el particular en el artículo 22 de la Ley 16/2009 de 13
noviembre, de Servicios de Pago.
Si tienes alguna duda o necesitas más información estamos a tu disposición a través de la página Contacto
de COINC.es.
Un cordial saludo,
El equipo COINC.


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

muchomiedo dijo:


> En ADMINISTRACIÓN --->MI CUENTA:
> 
> Cambio en las condiciones de COINC.
> Una idea
> ...



osea que no podemos hacer ote a coinc, pero no veo problema porque las transferencias son gratuítas.Mientras no lo cambien por mí ok


----------



## Iberseker (4 Feb 2013)

Puta mierda. Putos bancos. Puto gobierno.


----------



## tel (4 Feb 2013)

muchomiedo dijo:


> En ADMINISTRACIÓN --->MI CUENTA:
> 
> Cambio en las condiciones de COINC.
> Una idea
> ...



Me ha llegado este mismo texto por mail.


----------



## Eddyydde (4 Feb 2013)

tel dijo:


> Me ha llegado este mismo texto por mail.



Buenas:

Ahora mismo lo acabo de recibir yo.

Y si mañana hago un ingreso ¿A que interés me lo pagan?.

Salu2


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (4 Feb 2013)

Me cago en la p...................


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

Qué quereis? con la cerdada del BdE nos mantienen el 4 x 2 meses y pico y luego un 3, que para cómo está el patio está muy bien.


----------



## Vedder (4 Feb 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Ahora mismo lo acabo de recibir yo.
> 
> ...




Hasta el 10 de abril al 4%.


Por cierto, cuál es el IBAN, BIC de la cuenta? Quiero hacer un ingreso desde una cuenta en el extranjero. Gracias.

Edito, ya econtré la manera:

IBAN: https://empresas.bankinter.com/www/...r/cmd_negocio_internacional/calcula_iban.html

BIC: BKBKESMM, que me decía que era incorrecto ya que en cada provincia añaden tres letras más y he usado el de la oficina de Madrid, supongo que central, que es BKBKESMMXXX


----------



## Juanjillo (4 Feb 2013)

Me acaba de llegar a mi, cagonsuputamadre...

Estimado "Pepito",

Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el tipo de interés de la Cuenta COINC pasará del 4% T.A.E al 3% T.A.E. (2,96% T.I.N.) para el saldo remunerado hasta 50.000 €.

Para los clientes actuales como tú, se mantendrá el tipo de interés al 4% T.A.E. durante dos meses más, de acuerdo con las condiciones de tu contrato. El nuevo tipo de interés del 3% T.A.E. será de aplicación a partir del día 10 de abril de 2013, con lo que seguiremos ayudándote a alcanzar antes tus metas y a cumplir tus sueños. Para los nuevos clientes se aplicará esta nueva remuneración desde hoy mismo.

En COINC seguirás sin tener comisiones y disfrutando de liquidaciones mensuales de tus intereses.

Finalmente, otra condición de COINC que querríamos aclarar, es que en COINC no se puede retirar dinero mediante OTE (orden de traspaso de efectivo). Se puede retirar dinero enviándolo por transferencia a una cuenta de la misma titularidad en cualquier entidad financiera española, mediante un traspaso a otros usuarios COINC, o mediante un cupón para uso en un comercio asociado.

El consentimiento a estas modificaciones contractuales se considerará tácitamente concedido salvo que manifiestes tu oposición, dándote de baja en COINC, antes de la fecha de entrada en vigor de las mismas. A estos efectos te remitimos a lo establecido sobre el particular en el artículo 22 de la Ley 16/2009 de 13 noviembre, de Servicios de Pago.

Si tienes alguna duda o necesitas más información estamos a tu disposición a través de la página Contacto de COINC.es.


Un cordial saludo,

El equipo COINC


----------



## Juanjillo (4 Feb 2013)

Ah, hoy he intentado hacer un ingreso en efectivo en la cuenta de Coinc a través de BAnkinter, y no he podido...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Feb 2013)

Yo también he recibido el mail de marras.
Al 3% y como cliente de Bankinter, me sigue pareciendo una opción cómoda y rentable para tener parte de los ahorros. Era cuestión de tiempo que lo bajaran.


----------



## taipan (4 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> Qué quereis? con la cerdada del BdE nos mantienen el 4 x 2 meses y pico y luego un 3, que para cómo está el patio está muy bien.



Exactamente eso mismo han pensado ellos: ¿para que pagar un 4% si seguro que con un 3% se conforman? 

Pero bueno, mientras dure tenemos tiempo de buscar otras alternativas y despues desbandada general...


----------



## Musero (4 Feb 2013)

Pues hala, mail al 3%

Fue bonito mientras duró


----------



## Vedder (4 Feb 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Ah, hoy he intentado hacer un ingreso en efectivo en la cuenta de Coinc a través de BAnkinter, y no he podido...



¿No has podido? ¿Por qué? ¿No te han dejado? ¿Qué te han dicho?


----------



## albayalde (4 Feb 2013)

Menos mal que abrí la cuenta el viernes, me acaba de llegar el mail indicando que dentro de 2 meses bajara el deposito al 2,esperemos que en estos dos meses salga tanta pasta de los bancos que tengan que volver a subir los depositos para llenar las arcas


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2013)

taipan dijo:


> Exactamente eso mismo han pensado ellos:  ¿para que pagar un 4% si seguro que con un 3% se conforman?
> 
> Pero bueno, mientras dure tenemos tiempo de buscar otras alternativas y despues desbandada general...



eso no es así.Están "obligados" a bajar por la norma no escrita del BdE, mucho hacen que se la saltan y mantienen un 3%....

Confío que con esta actitud y la del San de saltarse la norma otros se la vayan saltando y volvamos a ver 4% en unos meses


----------



## Musero (4 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> eso no es así.Están "obligados" a bajar por la norma no escrita del BdE, mucho hacen que se la saltan y mantienen un 3%....
> 
> Confío que con esta actitud y la del San de saltarse la norma otros se la vayan saltando y volvamos a ver 4% en unos meses



Yo con mantener el 3% me daba con un canto en los dientes...


----------



## guindos (4 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> eso no es así.Están "obligados" a bajar por la norma no escrita del BdE, mucho hacen que se la saltan y mantienen un 3%....
> 
> Confío que con esta actitud y la del San de saltarse la norma otros se la vayan saltando y volvamos a ver 4% en unos meses



Se está saltando la normal en SAN? que depos tienen?


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2013)

Pues nada, otro que se apunta a la lista de mails recibidos al 3%.


----------



## darkness (4 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> eso no es así.Están "obligados" a bajar por la norma no escrita del BdE, mucho hacen que se la saltan y mantienen un 3%....
> 
> Confío que con esta actitud y la del San de saltarse la norma otros se la vayan saltando y volvamos a ver 4% en unos meses




Cuente mas por favor


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Feb 2013)

Coinc está engañandonos. Buscad en google y vereis como esta cuenta estaba planificada entre el 4% y el 3%. O sea que no están siguiendo al bde Sino siguiendo Su propio diseño y aprovechandose de la recomendación del bde.

Con el 21% de impuestos casi Ya no merece la pena por su casi-nula operatividad. Para esto te la metes en EVO que con devoluciones, servicios casi sale mejor, o en un fondo garantizado.

Repito Lo del 3% era el límite inferior en el diseño, no es que se estén saltando la normativa sino que se están aprovechando. Dos meses y la dejo a cero, hdgp.


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2013)

Hombre, la verdad es que ahora la diferencia entre EVO y coinc es de 0.75%. Que supone eso por cada 1000€? Pues 7.5€ brutos, 5.925€ netos. La verdad, es que la diferecia no es mucha, no.


----------



## el niño de boston (4 Feb 2013)

Dos meses y al tres, fue bonito mientras duró y yo que le acababa de abrir una a la parienta.


----------



## little miss sunshine (4 Feb 2013)

qué poco dura la alegría en casa del pobre :´(
Creéis que volverán algún día esos depósitos que rentaban al 10%? :´(


----------



## Musero (4 Feb 2013)

little miss sunshine dijo:


> qué poco dura la alegría en casa del pobre :´(
> Creéis que volverán algún día esos depósitos que rentaban al 10%? :´(



Si vuelven malo...


----------



## Maravedi (4 Feb 2013)

Otro Mail al canto


----------



## Blue Sky (4 Feb 2013)

Musero dijo:


> Si vuelven malo...



Malo lo será para ti. Yo creo que cuando había los intereses al 10% las cosas iban muuuuucho mejor. La gente se lo pensaba más antes de comprar todo a crédito, y no habríamos llegado al pollo que hay hoy en día montado.


----------



## Acheron (4 Feb 2013)

A ver si me aclaro, yo abrí la cuenta y está operativa desde antes de la comunicación de la bajada al 3%. Si hago un ingreso ahora para los próximos dos meses ¿se remunera al 4% o al 3%?


----------



## Winston Smith (4 Feb 2013)

Acheron dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro, yo abrí la cuenta y está operativa desde antes de la comunicación de la bajada al 3%. Si hago un ingreso ahora para los próximos dos meses ¿se remunera al 4% o al 3%?



Durante los dos próximos meses (el mail dice hasta el 5 de abril, renta al 4% y después al 3%... si no lo bajan antes.


----------



## Vedder (4 Feb 2013)

Winston Smith dijo:


> Durante los dos próximos meses (el mail dice hasta el 5 de abril, renta al 4% y después al 3%... si no lo bajan antes.



Mi mail dice hasta el 10 de abril.


----------



## William_ (4 Feb 2013)

A ver si me podéis resolver una duda. Dónde pone cómo hacer una transferencia desde coinc a la cuenta asociada ?


----------



## William_ (4 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> A ver si me podéis resolver una duda. Dónde pone cómo hacer una transferencia desde coinc a la cuenta asociada ?



Nadie ?:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Juanjillo (4 Feb 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> ¿No has podido? ¿Por qué? ¿No te han dejado? ¿Qué te han dicho?



Pues abrí dos "Coincs", una a mi nombre, y otra a nombre de un familiar. En la de mi familiar, al intentar ingresar, me han cogido el dinero, lo han contado, me dan el papel para que firme el ingreso, y después me dice: "Ah, no, no me lo acepta, me dice que está restringida"...Entonces he pensado que aún no estaba operativa, ya que aún no habían llegado los 10€. Lo he intentado en la mía, el cajero lo ha mirado, y me ha dicho, "Sí, en esta hay dinero". Pues lo mismo, ha ingresado, me da el papel, y se ve que en pantalla no le deja...Está como restringida a ingresos en efectivo...
¿Alguien ha podido hacer?


----------



## currito (5 Feb 2013)

El San se salta la norma del 1,75 ofreciendo un 12 meses al 2%.
Ibanesto por lo visto ofrece un 2,2% a 12 meses osea que también.
Banco Santander marca línea en los depósitos y paga más del tope: el 2% - elEconomista.es

Para transferir dinero desde coinc pincha en retirar dinero y sólo es posible a cuentas desde las que primero hayas hecho una ote de 10€ para verificarla.

Y con la que está cayendo estoy encantado con que mantengan un 3% totalmente disponible.Cuando salga algo mejor, si sale, pues me lo llevo.


----------



## William_ (5 Feb 2013)

No hay numero gratuito para llamar ?:8:


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Feb 2013)

Que yo sepa... aún nadie lo ha averiguado.

Salu2.


----------



## NaNDeTe (5 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> No hay numero gratuito para llamar ?:8:



Que se sepa no, una putada porque a los mails no contestan por lo que te ves obligado a llamar a un 902, que encima se lucran, deberia ser un 901


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Feb 2013)

Que se sepa aún...

De todas formas, lo 902 no cuestan mucho si llamas desde fijo, no son de tarificación adicional, lo malo es que no te entra en la tarifa plana, eso sí, jamás llamar a esos números desde un móvil:

- Teléfonos 902: funcionamiento y tarifas | Preguntas Frecuentes

Salu2.


----------



## bardos (5 Feb 2013)

Parece que ese número es secreto de estado. Sólo lo tendrá Mariano y la cúpula.


----------



## fragmento (5 Feb 2013)

Parece que hay cosas que todavía no están muy claras:



> La buena noticia es que *la cuenta seguirá sin cobrar comisiones *y pagando los intereses mes a mes. La mala, que no será posible retirar el dinero mediante OTE (Orden de Traspaso Efectivo), sino mediante traspaso a otros usuarios de COINC o *transferencia a otros bancos, sin que se nos informe de cuál es el coste de esta transferencia*.



Visto en:

Cuenta COINC de Bankinter al 4% TAE: crónica de una muerte anunciada
&
Cuenta Coinc de Coinc | HelpMyCash.com



.


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Feb 2013)

No hay comisiones por transferencia:

- Proceso de apertura de la CUENTA COINC, Comisiones y Contratos

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (5 Feb 2013)

Y hasta que punto sera legal no admitir OTE?


----------



## currito (5 Feb 2013)

mientras las comisiones de transferencia no exista, ¿qué más da que no acepten ote? las transferencias son más rápidas.


----------



## Vedder (5 Feb 2013)

Alguien que resuelva la duda, 

¿habéis podido ingresar en efectivo en COINC en sucural Bankinter?


----------



## serhost (5 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> mientras las comisiones de transferencia no exista, ¿qué más da que no acepten ote? las transferencias son más rápidas.



Porque hay limites en las transferencias y porque además en un futuro podrían intentar cobrarlas. Por eso, no permitir OTE por contrato sienta un peligroso precedente ¿que le impide a un banco físico imponer la misma cláusula?


----------



## currito (5 Feb 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Porque hay limites en las transferencias y porque además en un futuro podrían intentar cobrarlas. Por eso, no permitir OTE por contrato sienta un peligroso precedente ¿que le impide a un banco físico imponer la misma cláusula?



pues visto así tienes razón.Pero si cambian las condiciones tienen que avisaros y co 2 meses de antelación, por lo que hay más que suficiente tiempo para retirar la pasta y cerrar la cuenta.

A ver si alguien sabe qué amparo legal tiene esto de limitar las ote.


----------



## Juanjillo (5 Feb 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> Alguien que resuelva la duda,
> 
> ¿habéis podido ingresar en efectivo en COINC en sucural Bankinter?



Hola, yo lo he intentado y no he podido, lo explico unos posts más atrás. Si lo consigues avisa


----------



## serhost (5 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> pues visto así tienes razón.Pero si cambian las condiciones tienen que avisaros y co 2 meses de antelación, por lo que hay más que suficiente tiempo para retirar la pasta y cerrar la cuenta.
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe qué amparo legal tiene esto de limitar las ote.



En teoría si, el problema es que haya que reclamar para que te den la razón.

Con como se están poniendo las cosas, prefiero los productos lo más claro y menos complicado posible.

En este aspecto me gustaría saber porqué complican el producto imponiendo restricciones.

Además, no resulta positivo que no te puedas llevar todo tu dinero de una tacada si es más de X ni los fallos de la web ni crear otra web distinta a la de bankinter.

Son cosas que activan mi alarma de "cosa rara", llámame raro, pero es mi dinero y me ha llevado mi tiempo y esfuerzo ganarlo.


----------



## William_ (6 Feb 2013)

Para que tengáis más datos. Abrí la cuenta el Viernes ( pude pillar el 4 % durante dos meses más ) ese mismo día hice una transferencia para probar de 10 pavos, la cual llegó en tiempo y forma. Acabo de mirar en la cuenta desde la que solicité OTE, ( es de activobank ) y hoy ha salido ya el OTE para Coinc. Ni una semana hoiga.


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 Feb 2013)

Como se nota que el 3% ha bajado el numero de altas... la web funcina correctamente y una OTE me ha tardado 1 dia jaja y enseguida reflejado en mi cuenta COINC. Entre eso y que como me dijeron por telefono, estaban aumentando plantilla, es posible que los tantos problemas que daban se hayan terminado.


----------



## reydmus (6 Feb 2013)

¿Lo de las metas eso de coinc que coño es? Con ingresar el dinero ya esta al 4% o tengo que hacer alguna meta de esas??


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Feb 2013)

lo de las metas? una chorrada para retrasados segun parece.

acabo de abrirme una cuenta de esas coinc, parece ser que para verificar la identidad hacen una ote a otra cuenta tuya de 10 euros, a ver cuanto tarda, porque digo yo no seria mas facil hacer yo la transferencia? psss


----------



## William_ (7 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> lo de las metas? una chorrada para retrasados segun parece.
> 
> acabo de abrirme una cuenta de esas coinc, parece ser que para verificar la identidad hacen una ote a otra cuenta tuya de 10 euros, a ver cuanto tarda, porque digo yo no seria mas facil hacer yo la transferencia? psss



5 días me ha tardado a mí, incluyendo un fin de semana de por medio.


----------



## Vedder (7 Feb 2013)

14 días me ha tardado a mí, desde Bankia.


----------



## Thader (7 Feb 2013)

Llevo esperando desde el día 26.

¿Qué es eso de que no se sabe lo que pueden cobrar por la transferencia? Joder, no nos libramos de los chorizos por ningún lado


----------



## asilgag (7 Feb 2013)

Acabo de consultarles por MP de Facebook la lentitud en las OTEs, y me responden que han tenido un fallo pero que ahora ya se están ejecutando todas:

"Hemos tenido un fallo en el proceso de validación y por eso está habiendo tantos retrasos, pero ya hemos solucionando el problema y se están procesando todas las altas. En breve tendrás tu cuenta activa. Sentimos la demora.
Gracias por tu paciencia."


----------



## Blue Sky (7 Feb 2013)

Yo llevo esperando desde el dia 24, hoy hace 2 semanas. snif, snif...


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Feb 2013)

Tiene que estar a punto... la media es de 2 semanas.


----------



## Blue Sky (7 Feb 2013)

Gracias "tucapital"


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Feb 2013)

me dicen que no han podido hacer la transferencia desde mi cuenta porque parece haber programadas mas de una para el mismo día y que lo subsane. no tengo puta idea de como hacerlo. 

y puestos a preguntar como dispongo de mi dinero si lo tuviera en la cuenta coinc y lo necesito?? no veo como se opera con la dichosa cuenta.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

Vete a administrar, mi cuenta, últimos movimientos...

y cancela una de las transferencias solicitadas.

Salu2.


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Vete a administrar, mi cuenta, últimos movimientos...
> 
> y cancela una de las transferencias solicitadas.
> 
> Salu2.



solo tengo una transferencia de 10 euros, no se porque dicen que tengo mas

la web de estos gachós es como de coña


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

Umm, pues hazle una consulta en su facebook, allí te suele responder bastante rápido...

Quizás han ejecutado una de las ordenes, y queda pendiente la otra...


----------



## Blue Sky (8 Feb 2013)

Esta madrugada a las 03:00h he recibido el email de activacion de mi cuenta.

¡ Por fin ! jejeje.


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Vete a administrar, mi cuenta, últimos movimientos...
> 
> y cancela una de las transferencias solicitadas.
> 
> Salu2.



Como se cancela una OTE solicitada? me sale que hay una pendiente y quiero cancelarla pero no se como, vaya liada, los de coinc y tambien los de la caixa me dijeron que las OTE tardan 3 dias, como hice una cuando la web iba tan mal y vi que despues de 5 dias aun no habia salido el dinero de la caixa, la volvi a repetir pensando que no se habia ordenado, ahora me ha llegado la primera y la segunda del mismo volumen, esta pendiente y no hay ese saldo en La Caixa jaja.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

Al entrar en la pantalla que he dicho aparece una lista de OTEs pendientes... y al lado un "aspa", si le das te lo cancela.

Lógicamente, te lo permite si la orden aún no se ha enviado al banco origen del dinero.

Salu2.


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Al entrar en la pantalla que he dicho aparece una lista de OTEs pendientes... y al lado un "aspa", si le das te lo cancela.
> 
> Lógicamente, te lo permite si la orden aún no se ha enviado al banco origen del dinero.
> 
> Salu2.



Entiendo, pues por eso no me aparece el ''aspa'', ya hace 3 dias que la ordene.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

Entonces, me temo que no se puede hacer nada... intenta ponerte en contacto con ellos, a través de facebook te contestan rápido... y si vas de nuestra parte, pues aún más rápido 

Salu2.


----------



## fmerino01 (8 Feb 2013)

Buenas

Acabo de completar el proceso, y ahora leo que la cuenta naranja de ING no acepta OTEs, y es la que he metido para sacar los 10€...

Podéis confirmarme esto? Sabéis si se puede modificar la la cuenta desde la que efectuar el primer ingreso?

Gracias!


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

Pues no sabría decirte... por otro lado, creo recordar que la cuenta naranja sí que acepta OTEs, pero no recuerdo si todo tipo de OTEs.

Haz una llamada a ING.

Salu2.


----------



## fmerino01 (8 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues no sabría decirte... por otro lado, creo recordar que la cuenta naranja sí que acepta OTEs, pero no recuerdo si todo tipo de OTEs.
> 
> Haz una llamada a ING.
> 
> Salu2.



Eran post antiguos de 2007 y 2011...pero me quedo más tranquilo si comentas que crees que acepta OTEs. Luego llamaré a ING a confirmarlo y vuelvo con la respuesta.

Muchas gracias

Edit: Acabo de llamar a ING, y después de 3 contestadores me ha atendido una señorita llamada Andrea, que no se enteraba muy bien de mi consulta. He tenido que explicarle que quería que otro banco sacara 10 euros de mi cuenta Naranja, a lo que ha contestado que sí...:bla:

Igual llamo esta tarde otra vez


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Feb 2013)

''Existe 2 clases de OTEs:

*Aportaciones de fondos: Es para operaciones de menos 3.000 euros *y sólo se puede hacer una operación en el mes natural. Este sistema ofrece la posibilidad de englobar varios traspasos periódicos en una única autorización.
*Traspaso de efectivo: Es para operaciones de hasta 150.000 euros*, sin que tenga ningún límite mínimo. Si es hasta 6.000 euros, estos traspasos son más cómodos para el ordenante, porque sólo hay que firmar una autorización genérica. Si se superan los 6.000 euros por operación, entonces hay más papeleo: el ordenante tiene que firmar un documento específico para cada traspaso.




¿Por qué mi dinero se queda bloqueado en ING durante 1 o 2 meses cuando hago una OTE?

Esto lo hemos constatado en ING Direct, cuando hacemos una OTE de una pequeña cantidad de dinero, éste se queda bloqueado durante 1 o 2 meses en esta entidad.

*La razón por la que se produce se debe a que la primera OTE que realicemos con una cuantía inferior a 3.000€ se considera una aportación de fondos, el cual se queda bloqueado durante 1 o 2 meses.
*
Para evitar esto, se tiene 2 soluciones:

No realizar OTEs con cuantía inferior a 3.000 euros.
Si hay que hacer una OTE inferior a 3.000 euros obligatoriamente, lo que se puede hacer es emitir una primera OTE de unos pocos céntimos (se considerará una aportación de fondos) y después emitir el grueso del dinero, que se considerará una OTE, ya que las aportaciones de fondos sólo se puede hacer 1 al mes.

¿Qué es una OTE u Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo? | Preguntas Frecuentes


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Edit: Acabo de llamar a ING, y después de 3 contestadores me ha atendido una señorita llamada Andrea, que no se enteraba muy bien de mi consulta. He tenido que explicarle que quería que otro banco sacara 10 euros de mi cuenta Naranja, a lo que ha contestado que sí...:bla:
> 
> Igual llamo esta tarde otra vez





Vuelve a llamar para que te aseguren, en caso contrario tendrás que hablar con Bankinter.


----------



## serhost (8 Feb 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> ''Existe 2 clases de OTEs:
> 
> *Aportaciones de fondos: Es para operaciones de menos 3.000 euros *y sólo se puede hacer una operación en el mes natural. Este sistema ofrece la posibilidad de englobar varios traspasos periódicos en una única autorización.
> *Traspaso de efectivo: Es para operaciones de hasta 150.000 euros*, sin que tenga ningún límite mínimo. Si es hasta 6.000 euros, estos traspasos son más cómodos para el ordenante, porque sólo hay que firmar una autorización genérica. Si se superan los 6.000 euros por operación, entonces hay más papeleo: el ordenante tiene que firmar un documento específico para cada traspaso.
> ...



Cosas varias:

1) He hecho OTE a la cuenta naranja hace tiempo. Funciona. En caso que quieras que te devuelvan el dinero tienes que llamarlos porque no está la operativa en su web para devolver el "recibo" de la cuenta naranja. Si es en cuenta nómina me han dicho por teléfono que lo puedo hacer yo.

2) Si pides una OTE de otro banco y como beneficiario una cuenta de ING direct, es decir, traerte dinero del banco X a ING, si usas la cuenta nómina, por lo que he probado en un par de casos, no te bloquean el dinero. En mi caso lo pude transferir a la cuenta naranja después y no me aparecía ninguna cantidad como bloqueada en ninguna cuenta y el saldo contable = saldo de cuenta.

Comento estas dos cosas por mi experiencia personal, puede que hayan cambiado, pero os recomiendo recibir la OTE en la cuenta nómina para que no os bloqueen el saldo.

Igualmente es mejor "OTEAR" la cuenta nómina porque si es la primera transacción al mes y de menos de 3000 euros y quieres que te la devuelvan, con devolver el "recibo" por la web basta.


----------



## fmerino01 (8 Feb 2013)

Entonces si como me dijo Andrea y como comentáis recibe la OTE, los 10€ me los bloquearán uno o dos meses pero empezará a estar operativa la cuenta en COINC no?


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Feb 2013)

Sí, claro.

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (8 Feb 2013)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Entonces si como me dijo Andrea y como comentáis recibe la OTE, los 10€ me los bloquearán uno o dos meses pero empezará a estar operativa la cuenta en COINC no?



A mi los 10 euros no me los bloquearon.

Antes de transferir el dinero, siempre intento hacer una transferencia saliente para ver cómo funciona.

Antes de transferir más dinero que los 10 euros, transferí 5 euros fuera y me quedaron 5 euros de la cuenta. La trasferencia funcionó correctamente y no bloquearon nada en coinc ni en ING.


----------



## fmerino01 (8 Feb 2013)

He vuelto a llamar y un operador bastante mejor informado (pero probablemente más feo) que la señorita Andrea) me ha confirmado que la cuenta Naranja acepta OTEs sin problemas.

A esperar que llegue, muchas gracias de nuevo a todos


----------



## Juanjillo (8 Feb 2013)

Hola,

Bueno, pues confirmo que *NO* se pueden hacer ingresos en efectivo en una sucursal de Bankinter.

Esta es una parte del e-mail que me han contestado desde COINC:

"En relación con tu consulta te informamos que no es posible hacer ingresos en efectivo por ventanilla en oficinas fisicas de Bankinter. Los ingresos se deben gestionar a través de la cuenta COINC desde las cuentas asociadas y hay que seguir los siguientes pasos: "

Así que ya queda aclarado que debemos hacerlo por OTE´s o por transferencia, que eso confirmo que funciona y además muy bien, te envían un e-mail cuando el dinero está en tu cuenta. Pues nada ya sabéis, nuestro dinero son Unos y Ceros informáticos...


----------



## William_ (8 Feb 2013)

Mientras os activan la cuenta, podéis hacer transferencias de pasta, que llegan sin problema a Coinc, y os va rentando al 4% mientras tanto. Os hablo desde mi experiencia.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Feb 2013)

Sí, ese es uno de los trucos para no tener que esperar la OTE inicial.

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (10 Feb 2013)

Bueno, a esperar que cumplan los dos meses rentando al 4% y luego a ver cómo está el mercado.


----------



## NaNDeTe (10 Feb 2013)

Sabeis cuando hacen el ingreso mensual de los intereses? algunos se que es a primeros de mes, pero COINC se ve que no, supongo que sea aproximadamente sobre el mismo dia que haga un mes que se hizo la primera OTE de 10€


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Bueno, a esperar que cumplan los dos meses rentando al 4% y luego a ver cómo está el mercado.



De momento no se prevé grandes cambios... a menos que comience a salir "bancos rebeldes", que de momento no hay muchos.

Salu2.


----------



## reydmus (11 Feb 2013)

Para transferir la apsta de coinc a otra cuenta, ¿las transferencias son rapidas?


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Feb 2013)

Como en cualquier otra entidad, 1 día:

- Desde enero de 2012, las transferencias bancarias sólo puede tardar 1 día hábil | Preguntas Frecuentes

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (11 Feb 2013)

Lo normal es que desde Activobank a otra entidad, si salen antes de las 17:00, llegara al día siguiente....Pero en Coinc, desde activobank, a las 23:18 de la noche de ese mismo día, habían notificado la llegada del dinero. ::


----------



## cmv (12 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Lo normal es que desde Activobank a otra entidad, si salen antes de las 17:00, llegara al día siguiente....Pero en Coinc, desde activobank, a las 23:18 de la noche de ese mismo día, habían notificado la llegada del dinero. ::



A mi me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo desde Ibanesto. 

Hice una pequeña transferencia de 20€ desde Ibanesto por la mañana. Desde ibanesto siempre me llegan al siguiente día hábil a primera hora ... pero en este caso me llegó sobre las 23h.

en el hilo de inverforo tucapital ya me comentó que me esperara un poco más de 24h

saludos


----------



## fmerino01 (12 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Mientras os activan la cuenta, podéis hacer transferencias de pasta, que llegan sin problema a Coinc, y os va rentando al 4% mientras tanto. Os hablo desde mi experiencia.



Y se ven reflejadas en el saldo de Coinc? o quedan en el aire?

Sé que son unos y ceros, pero cantidades pequeñas igual sí, pero cantidades grandes...


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Feb 2013)

El saldo sale reflejado:

- Cuenta COINC: algunos trucos para no desesperarnos esperando la OTE incial

Pero vamos, prueba primero con 10 euros... y si e convence, el resto.

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (12 Feb 2013)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Y se ven reflejadas en el saldo de Coinc? o quedan en el aire?
> 
> Sé que son unos y ceros, pero cantidades pequeñas igual sí, pero cantidades grandes...



Sale reflejado todo.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (13 Feb 2013)

15 días exactos me ha tardado en llegar la OTE

apurando hasta el final..


----------



## Musero (13 Feb 2013)

Hoy me han pagado intereses, un poco antes de que hiciera el mes de la OTE de 10€


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (14 Feb 2013)

¡PUFFF! 10-12 dias para llegar los 10 euros/cuenta de SAN a COINC...

Ale, de momento me atrinchero, dejo listas para rellenar varias cuentas COINC y a esperar unos meses a ver como acaba esto.




.


----------



## currito (14 Feb 2013)

me surge una duda: volverá COIINC al 4%?
teniendo en cuenta que no habrá multas del BDE, muchos sacaremos la pasta de coinc y otros cuando acabe el 4% en abril para llevarlos a otros bancos con mejor rentabilidaad.Esto va a ser una sangría para coinc.
¿Qué opinais?


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Feb 2013)

COINC se moverá en función de lo que haya en el mercado...

Si ahora dando un 3% es el mejor... para qué subir.

Salu2.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (14 Feb 2013)

Me desc0j0n0. La sangria les ha hecho pupita.

Lo malo es que, con todo, su reaccion -presumo- tendra cierta inercia HDLP EN SU INICIO, y puede tardar por lo menos de 3 a 4 meses... Hay que tener paciencia.

Asi que lo mejor seria hacer depos de 6 meses a lo sumo.






#OJO: es solo una opinion, nada mas. No soy un Ejperto.#


.


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Feb 2013)

Joer, yo que tengo hasta abril al 4% , estaria bien que para entonces lo volviesen a subir al 4 xDD 

Creis que COINC intentara mantener la politica de ser siempre los que mas den? no me extrañaria que por ejemplo ING volviese a ofertar un 4% como antes, que a igualdad de condiciones, muchos moverian el capital a ING por ''ofrecer mas seguridad'' y seriedad, en ese supuesto quizas se atreva COINC a ofrecer 4,25%.


----------



## esto ya no es lo que era (15 Feb 2013)

Hice ayer una transferencia desde Ibanesto a Coinc y hoy aún no está ¿qué suele tardar en llegar el dinero a Coin? Porque en Ibanesto ya no está...


----------



## currito (15 Feb 2013)

seguramente esta noche


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Feb 2013)

esto ya no es lo que era dijo:


> Hice ayer una transferencia desde Ibanesto a Coinc y hoy aún no está ¿qué suele tardar en llegar el dinero a Coin? Porque en Ibanesto ya no está...



Puede aparecer a lo largo del día... pudiendo ser hasta las 24 horas.

Salu2.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (15 Feb 2013)

esto ya no es lo que era dijo:


> Hice ayer una transferencia desde Ibanesto a Coinc y hoy aún no está ¿qué suele tardar en llegar el dinero a Coin? Porque en Ibanesto ya no está...



en mi caso (dos veces), me ha llegado e-mail de confirmación sobre las 23hr.


----------



## asilgag (15 Feb 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> en mi caso (dos veces), me ha llegado e-mail de confirmación sobre las 23hr.



A mí también, parece que las hacen sobre esa hora


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Feb 2013)

Una de las veces me llegó el dinero en el mismo día: transferencia emitida a las 7 de la mañana, y recpeción sobre las 23 horas de la noche.

Salu2.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta, yo nunca he hecho una transferencia directa desde otro banco (siempre he hecho OTEs desde la cuenta asociada a la COINC y me iba a la meta correspondiente). La duda es... en que meta aparece la transferencia??


----------



## enda (15 Feb 2013)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Una pregunta, yo nunca he hecho una transferencia directa desde otro banco (siempre he hecho OTEs desde la cuenta asociada a la COINC y me iba a la meta correspondiente). La duda es... en que meta aparece la transferencia??




En ninguna, una vez lo recibes tienes que repartirlo en la meta que quieras.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Feb 2013)

si se hace una transferecia directa sin esperar a la ote que hace coinc, sale reflejado en la red o no se ve hasta que ellos te activan la cuenta??


----------



## William_ (16 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> si se hace una transferecia directa sin esperar a la ote que hace coinc, sale reflejado en la red o no se ve hasta que ellos te activan la cuenta??



Sí, sale reflejado.


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> si se hace una transferecia directa sin esperar a la ote que hace coinc, sale reflejado en la red o no se ve hasta que ellos te activan la cuenta??



Sale y renta al 3 o al 4% TAE... de allí que es un buen truco sin tener que esperar la primera OTE.

Salu2


----------



## Vedder (20 Feb 2013)

Estoy tratando de realizar una segunda OTE para asociar otra cuenta bancaria y desde ING me dicen que no les han solicitado nada.

¿Dónde puedo comprobar si está pendiente o si es que la hice mal? Caso de ser la segunda opción, ¿se pueden asociar varias cuentas con varias OTEs a COINC? ¿Cómo? ¿Hay que crear segundas metas?


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Feb 2013)

Mirar en la web de COINC (en administrar) para ver si la cuenta de ING es correcta, en caso afirmativo, hay que esperar, salvo que quieres transferir ya el dinero a la entidad:

- Cuenta COINC: algunos trucos para no desesperarnos esperando la OTE incial

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (21 Feb 2013)

Esperando los primeros intereses dentro de pocos días.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Feb 2013)

Ya sabes que tienes que utilizar el tin que es de 2,96% para saber lo que te pagarán, también puedes utilizar nuestra calculadora:

- Ficha y calculadora de de intereses de la cuenta COINC

Salu2


----------



## William_ (21 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya sabes que tienes que utilizar el tin que es de 2,96% para saber lo que te pagarán, también puedes utilizar nuestra calculadora:
> 
> - Ficha y calculadora de de intereses de la cuenta COINC
> 
> Salu2



Ya uso vuestra calculadora para todo pero sobre 4%, que fuí de los últimos en pillarlo. Tin 3.96 creo no ?


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Feb 2013)

Gracias... jejeje 

En ese caso el TIN es: 3,9285%

Es decir 0,327 euros por cada 100 aproximadamente.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (21 Feb 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya sabes que tienes que utilizar el tin que es de 2,96% para saber lo que te pagarán, también puedes utilizar nuestra calculadora:
> 
> - Ficha y calculadora de de intereses de la cuenta COINC
> 
> Salu2



no conocía esta función.Está estupenda, me lo marco en favoritos


----------



## William_ (21 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> no conocía esta función.Está estupenda, me lo marco en favoritos



Currito, a tí que no se te escapa una, cómo no te has dado cuenta ?

Pd. Gracias Tucapital.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Feb 2013)

Esa función está puesta en todas las fichas de los depósitos y cuenta remuneradas.

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Feb 2013)

existe algun problema para hacer transferencias desde otras cuentas que no esten asociadas?, es que he observado que si haces transferencias desde la asociada en el mismo dia por la noche aparece que les ha llegado y te envian un correo avisando, pero hoy he hecho una desde otro banco y veo que aun no aparece.


----------



## currito (22 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Currito, a tí que no se te escapa una, cómo no te has dado cuenta ?
> 
> Pd. Gracias Tucapital.



es lo que pasa cuando estás demasiado metido en burbuja y no te fijas en el pie de página de otras webs ::


----------



## semanalisis (22 Feb 2013)

De momento la maneja una persona cercana esta cuenta y me convence.


----------



## Blue Sky (23 Feb 2013)

semanalisis dijo:


> De momento la maneja una persona cercana esta cuenta y me convence.



No entiendo lo que quieres decir.. ienso:


----------



## semanalisis (23 Feb 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir.. ienso:



Que no soy usuario de esta cuenta pero que su funcionamiento y filosofía me convence a través de una persona cercana.


----------



## keatom (23 Feb 2013)

Si he entendido bien, al abrise la cuenta es necesario hacer una TRANSFERNCIA desde una cuenta externa a la coinc? de un importe pequeño para que se active.

Y despues puedes hacer una OTE, desde Coinc a la cuenta del otro banco?? o los ingresos a la coinc solo pueden hacerse via transferencia desde una cuenta externa a hacia la coinc?

alguien puede confirmarme estas dudas?


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Feb 2013)

keatom dijo:


> Si he entendido bien, al abrise la cuenta es necesario hacer una TRANSFERNCIA desde una cuenta externa a la coinc? de un importe pequeño para que se active.
> 
> Y despues puedes hacer una OTE, desde Coinc a la cuenta del otro banco?? o los ingresos a la coinc solo pueden hacerse via transferencia desde una cuenta externa a hacia la coinc?
> 
> alguien puede confirmarme estas dudas?



me cago en la cuenta coinc de los cojones
hago transferencia desde cuenta asociada por el total de los dineros, el dinero llega pero no se activa, es mas cuando ellos tratan de hacer la ote, a la misma cuenta, como la deje a cero de dicen que revise el saldo porque no hay dinero, coño claro que no hay si se lo he mandado ya!!! bueno pues nada mis ahorros indisponibles y a la espera de que vuelvan a hacer la ote de los 10 euritos de nuevo, todo esto se me esta haciendo eterno.
y el numero 902 claro, cada vez que llamo no te dicen nada y paga la llamada.
mejor citibank al 3% y a tomar por culo, que se lo curren mejor, no vale la pena para cuatro duros cagaos.


----------



## William_ (23 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> me cago en la cuenta coinc de los cojones
> hago transferencia desde cuenta asociada por el total de los dineros, el dinero llega pero no se activa, es mas cuando ellos tratan de hacer la ote, a la misma cuenta, como la deje a cero de dicen que revise el saldo porque no hay dinero, coño claro que no hay si se lo he mandado ya!!! bueno pues nada mis ahorros indisponibles y a la espera de que vuelvan a hacer la ote de los 10 euritos de nuevo, todo esto se me esta haciendo eterno.
> y el numero 902 claro, cada vez que llamo no te dicen nada y paga la llamada.
> mejor citibank al 3% y a tomar por culo, que se lo curren mejor, no vale la pena para cuatro duros cagaos.



Que te haya ido mal a tí, no quiere decir que la otra opción sea mejor.


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Feb 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Que te haya ido mal a tí, no quiere decir que la otra opción sea mejor.



solo digo los problemas que tiene, por mi experiencia, si a los demas les va de pm no se.


----------



## Vedder (23 Feb 2013)

Los problemas que dices te los has generado tú solo, si haces una OTE a una cuenta sin dinero, ¿qué esperas?

Desde el principio se decía que lo primero era hacer la OTE de 10 pavos para asociar la cuenta y verificar identidad, pero que si eras un ansias, antes de que llegase esa OTE, podías hacer las transferencias que quisieses para que te rentara más tiempo al 4%, desde esa misma cuenta o desde donde quisieses.

En mi caso no esperé y antes de verificar la OTE hice dos transferencias y llegaron puntualmente y empezó a rentar el dinero. Después llegó la OTE y ahora tengo otra OTE pendiente para asociar otra cuenta.


----------



## currito (23 Feb 2013)

si es que somos unos ansias y luego nos quejamos


----------



## Blue Sky (23 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> me cago en la cuenta coinc de los cojones
> hago transferencia desde cuenta asociada por el total de los dineros, el dinero llega pero no se activa, es mas cuando ellos tratan de hacer la ote, a la misma cuenta, como la deje a cero de dicen que revise el saldo porque no hay dinero, coño claro que no hay si se lo he mandado ya!!! bueno pues nada mis ahorros indisponibles y a la espera de que vuelvan a hacer la ote de los 10 euritos de nuevo, todo esto se me esta haciendo eterno.
> y el numero 902 claro, cada vez que llamo no te dicen nada y paga la llamada.
> mejor citibank al 3% y a tomar por culo, que se lo curren mejor, no vale la pena para cuatro duros cagaos.



Hombre es que yo creo que el fallo garrafal es hacer la transferencia por el total de los dineros (como dices), sin dejar siquiera los 10 euros de la OTE pendiente, jeje (a mi me tardo unas 2 semanas). Hice lo que tu, una transferencia, pero no deje la otra cuenta a cero, claro


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Feb 2013)

el fallo primero es que una ote no tarda dos semanas, su penosa gestion hace que tarde dos semanas.


----------



## William_ (24 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> el fallo primero es que una ote no tarda dos semanas, su penosa gestion hace que tarde dos semanas.



Las Otes no dependen de Coinc, sino de la entidad donde se solicita. A mí ya he dicho que desde activobank, todo en 6 días. Y esperando ya que me queda muy poco para recibir intereses. 4 %.


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Feb 2013)

Estás en lo cierto... si tardan más es por culpa de la otra entidad.

Salu2.


----------



## Liliana28 (26 Feb 2013)

Justo 7 dias ha tardado la OTE desde ING, no esta demasiado mal...lo que me confunde bastante es el formato de la web, parece cualquier cosa menos un banco  pero bueno, habra que acostumbrarse...por cierto, si quiero asociar mas cuentas donde se hace? porque en la web no he encontrado la opcion...


----------



## darkness (26 Feb 2013)

Liliana28 dijo:


> Justo 7 dias ha tardado la OTE desde ING, no esta demasiado mal...lo que me confunde bastante es el formato de la web, parece cualquier cosa menos un banco  pero bueno, habra que acostumbrarse...por cierto, si quiero asociar mas cuentas donde se hace? porque en la web no he encontrado la opcion...



Puro marketing. A mi tampoco me gusta, me parece infantil y absurdo. Y además creo que puede tener el efecto contrario al deseado por los creadores, porque es lo que tu dices, parece cualquier cosa menos un banco. Espero que rectifiquen y la interface sea como debe ser.


----------



## Musero (26 Feb 2013)

darkness dijo:


> Puro marketing. A mi tampoco me gusta, me parece infantil y absurdo. Y además creo que puede tener el efecto contrario al deseado por los creadores, porque es lo que tu dices, parece cualquier cosa menos un banco. Espero que rectifiquen y la interface sea como debe ser.





Efectivamente, a mi me da sensación de "chiringuito" 
Mi madre cuando lo vio se le quedó cara de... Porque me fio de ti, que sino... :what:


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Feb 2013)

Lo que ocurre es que se creo con la intencion de atraer a gente joven, gente que aportara poco capital para pagarse el viaje de fin de carrera, su primer coche o un viaje, de echo COINC fuera de los foros de economia, no lo conoce ni peter, ninguno de mis compañeros de trabajo, amigos ni familiares lo conoce, en cambio ING lo conoce todo el mundo.

Los foreros que tengamos pasta en COINC y un buen capital en esa cuenta, somos 4 gatos comparado con la mayoria de usuarios que tendra, y que sera el comercial de Bankinter el que cuando vea a un chavalin entrar por la oficina, le informe. Por algo pondran de limite 50.000€, no les interesa que se les llene de ricachones y en cuanto les salga algo mejor o tiren a sacarlo de golpe para alguna inversion, hundan las cuentas de Bankinter.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Feb 2013)

Alucinao estoy OTE el 20 y llegada hoy y además desde bankia


----------



## William_ (26 Feb 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alucinao estoy OTE el 20 y llegada hoy y además desde bankia



El mismo tiempo que me tardó a mí desde activobank.


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Feb 2013)

A mi me ha pagado los intereses 35 días después de la apertura y 22 días después de confirmar la cuenta:

- Proceso de apertur de la CUENTA COINC.

Salu2.


----------



## Vedder (27 Feb 2013)

Ingresados intereses por aquí hoy también. Después de 34 días de apertura y 20 días después de la confirmación.


----------



## Blue Sky (27 Feb 2013)

Que casualidad, esta noche tambien me han abonado los intereses a mi. ¿No se suponia que la fecha de abono era 1 mes desde la apertura ? La apertura en mi caso fue el dia 24 de Enero, y la confirmacion creo recordar que el 7 de febrero.


----------



## maragold (27 Feb 2013)

La cuenta COINC puede tener dos (o más) titulares? Es que al abrirla no da la opción. Sabéis como añadir dicho(s) titulares???

Gracias!


----------



## Eddyydde (27 Feb 2013)

Buenas:

Sólo es posible un titular.

Salu2


----------



## currito (2 Mar 2013)

Como AHORRO sale lo que hemos ingresado mediante OTE.
Lo transferido sale como APORTACIONES DE OTROS.

¿A efectos fiscales hay alguna diferencia?

Quiero pasar más de 6K de ing a coinc y me preocupa que haya alguna diferencia en este aspecto y si es mejor esperar a la ote, pues espero.


----------



## William_ (2 Mar 2013)

Primeros intereses abonados en el día de hoy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## currito (2 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> Como AHORRO sale lo que hemos ingresado mediante OTE.
> Lo transferido sale como APORTACIONES DE OTROS.
> 
> ¿A efectos fiscales hay alguna diferencia?
> ...



nadie tiene nada que aportar?


----------



## Blue Sky (2 Mar 2013)

Holas currito, yo he observado lo mismo. Y me ha entrado la misma duda que a ti, eso de "aportaciones de otros", suena raro de cara a Hacienda. Solo tengo la OTE inicial de los 10 euros, luego el grueso del ahorro, me pone "aportaciones de otros".

Pero bueno, a las malas que Hacienda nos reclamase algo, digo yo que se puede demostrar que las 2 cuentas son nuestras... ¿no? Bueno, lo mio aun es peor, porque parte de ese dinero viene de cuentas de mi mujer (en las que no estoy ni de autorizado). Pero supongo que al estar casado, Hacienda no pondrá pegas.. ¿no? De hecho no es el primer año que muevo importes parecidos de cuentas mias a las de mi mujer, y viceversa.

A ver si alguien nos los aclara un poco más....


----------



## incauto (3 Mar 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Holas currito, yo he observado lo mismo. Y me ha entrado la misma duda que a ti, eso de "aportaciones de otros", suena raro de cara a Hacienda. Solo tengo la OTE inicial de los 10 euros, luego el grueso del ahorro, me pone "aportaciones de otros".
> 
> Pero bueno, a las malas que Hacienda nos reclamase algo, digo yo que se puede demostrar que las 2 cuentas son nuestras... ¿no? Bueno, lo mio aun es peor, porque parte de ese dinero viene de cuentas de mi mujer (en las que no estoy ni de autorizado). Pero supongo que al estar casado, Hacienda no pondrá pegas.. ¿no? De hecho no es el primer año que muevo importes parecidos de cuentas mias a las de mi mujer, y viceversa.
> 
> A ver si alguien nos los aclara un poco más....



Yo imagino que lo separan solo por el tema de las "metas", por que recordemos que la idea original de COINC es que la gente puede aportar fondos a tu meta, otra cosa es que nadie lo use para eso . No creo que Hacienda tenga nada que opinar si se mueve entre dos cuentas en la que eres titular.


----------



## taipan (3 Mar 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Pero bueno, a las malas que Hacienda nos reclamase algo, digo yo que se puede demostrar que las 2 cuentas son nuestras... ¿no? Bueno, lo mio aun es peor, porque *parte de ese dinero viene de cuentas de mi mujer* (en las que no estoy ni de autorizado). Pero supongo que al estar *casado*, Hacienda no pondrá pegas.. ¿no? De hecho no es el primer año que muevo importes parecidos de cuentas mias a las de mi mujer, y viceversa.



Si haceis declaracion conjunta no hay problema. 
Si haceis declaracion separada "quizás" tendrias que dar explicaciones (que por otra parte son muy claras) en caso de llegar una "paralela".


----------



## Sideshow Bob (4 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> Como AHORRO sale lo que hemos ingresado mediante OTE.
> Lo transferido sale como APORTACIONES DE OTROS.
> 
> ¿A efectos fiscales hay alguna diferencia?
> ...



Currito, eso que dices, te sale en las alertas? 

en mi caso, en alertas:
- Has recibido el 01/03/2013 en la meta "AHORRO" una aportación de XXX€ de parte de (yo) ¡Tu meta va viento en popa! (transferencia)

en últimos movimientos:
- Aportación (transferencia)
- Ingreso puntual (OTE)


----------



## currito (4 Mar 2013)

Me sale igual que a ti.

Acabo de intentar transferir por primera vez dinero desde coinc a otra de mis cuentas.
Lo he probado para estar seguro de que funcionaba y me ha llegado este error:


*Sentimos no poder atenderte. Inténtalo de nuevo en unos minutos. Si el problema continua mándanos un e-mail desde la opción Contacto en el pie de página. Por favor incluye el código de error: soapenv:Server (Error en el consumo del servicio de Bankinter)*

He inetntado transferir 10e y pensando que tal vez hubiera un mínimo luego 20e y en ambos casos nada.
Me ha llegado un código sms al móvil que he puesto correctamente.
¿es que hay un mínimo o algo?

De momento no muevo un duro más a coinc hasta que esto se aclare.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (4 Mar 2013)

Ok, no he probado aún a mover dinero desde Coinc.


----------



## currito (4 Mar 2013)

¿alguien ha probado a sacar pasta desde coinc? ::


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿alguien ha probado a sacar pasta desde coinc? ::




Sí, sin problemas:

- operativa de la cuenta COINC

Salu2.


----------



## Eddyydde (4 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿alguien ha probado a sacar pasta desde coinc? ::



Buenas:

Yo también saqué dinero y no tuve ningín problema.

Salu2


----------



## William_ (4 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿alguien ha probado a sacar pasta desde coinc? ::



Acabo de probar a mover un poco de dinero, y a la primera ha dado error, pero lo he intentado otra vez, y sin ningún problema.


----------



## currito (4 Mar 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Acabo de probar a mover un poco de dinero, y a la primera ha dado error, pero lo he intentado otra vez, y sin ningún problema.




pues será que tienen algún fallo técnico de esos tan habituales de ellos :: 

Más tarde volveré a probar desde casa. 

Gracias.


----------



## Cakau (4 Mar 2013)

Tiene algún coste sacar la pasta de Coinc a tu cuenta habitual... (en otro banco)? Estoy pensando en abrir una cuenta pero esta info no la he encontrado.

Gracias


----------



## Eddyydde (4 Mar 2013)

No tiene coste

Salu2


----------



## Cakau (4 Mar 2013)

Gracias!!!!


----------



## currito (4 Mar 2013)

pues he pasado parte de lo que tengo en ING a coinc y el resto mañana.
Que sea lo que tenga que ser ::


----------



## Blue Sky (4 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> pues he pasado parte de lo que tengo en ING a coinc y el resto mañana.
> Que sea lo que tenga que ser ::



¿Pero ya te deja transferir de Coinc a otras cuentas tuyas o sigues con el error que te daba esta mañana ?


----------



## currito (4 Mar 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> ¿Pero ya te deja transferir de Coinc a otras cuentas tuyas o sigues con el error que te daba esta mañana ?



como he leído que a otros les iba bien, he probado otra vez con 10e y ha ido a la primera.

Espero que el día que quiera sacar toda la pasta de coinc, cuando haya algún 4%, no me lleve una sorpresa :: 

Tampoco me han contestado al mail con el error que les envié ::


----------



## William_ (4 Mar 2013)

currito dijo:


> como he leído que a otros les iba bien, he probado otra vez con 10e y ha ido a la primera.
> 
> Espero que el día que quiera sacar toda la pasta de coinc, cuando haya algún 4%, no me lleve una sorpresa ::
> 
> Tampoco me han contestado al mail con el error que les envié ::



Lo mejor es hablarles por facebook, contestan más rápido.


----------



## latonga (9 Mar 2013)

Yo llevo 10 dias intentando abrir la cuenta y me salta un error al final del proceso (incidencia lo llaman ellos).Contacto con ellos a traves de facebook pero la verdad no me han resuelto aun nada.

De momento me quedo en ING ,Coinc lo veo un poco chapuzilla.


----------



## Musero (10 Mar 2013)

Buenas, en cuanto al límite de 50k. El límite es para remuneración, para la cobertura del FGD o es que directamente no te deja ingresar mas de esa cantidad? 

Gracias


----------



## Tuerto (11 Mar 2013)

Musero dijo:


> Buenas, en cuanto al límite de 50k. El límite es para remuneración, para la cobertura del FGD o es que directamente no te deja ingresar mas de esa cantidad?
> 
> Gracias



Es el límite de saldo remunerado.

Quicir que si tienes 60.000 euros en al cuenta, los intereses se calculan como máximo para los primeros 50.000 euros. Para todo lo demás (FGD, etc) como otra cuenta corriente cualquiera.


----------



## casapapiMIX (11 Mar 2013)

otra vez la web de conc caída


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Mar 2013)

Pues sí... esperemos que sea simple problemas del servidor y no que estén cambiando su web para bajar la rentabilidad...


----------



## Vedder (11 Mar 2013)

Parece que vuelve a estar operativa y sigue anunciando un 3%.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (11 Mar 2013)

Buscad en Google la noticia de la creacion de COINC en verano de 2012. Ahí decían que se situará entre el 3% y el 4%, así que no creo que bajen del 3%.


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Mar 2013)

Ya pero, las cosas han cambiado mucho desde entonces...


----------



## serhost (11 Mar 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya pero, las cosas han cambiado mucho desde entonces...



Pero están volviendo a cambiar tímidamente. Es probable que quieran seguir ganando clientes, no son tan conocidos para bajar la rentabilidad, porque de hacerlo, prefiero tener mi dinero a un 0.5 % menos pero disponible en una web funcional con la marca principal de un banco que en coinc.

Edito para añadir ¿hasta qué punto creéis que es legal que no permitan OTEs a la cuenta coinc?



> Finalmente, otra condición de COINC que querríamos aclarar, es que en COINC no se puede retirar dinero mediante OTE (orden de traspaso de efectivo). Se puede retirar dinero enviándolo por transferencia a una cuenta de la misma titularidad en cualquier entidad financiera española, mediante un traspaso a otros usuarios COINC, o mediante un cupón para uso en un comercio asociado.



Porque ya sabéis que hay un límite de transferencia diario. Vale que te podrías llevar el dinero en varios días, pero una OTE para eso suele ser más cómodo aunque tarde más.


----------



## fmerino01 (12 Mar 2013)

Primer ingreso de intereses, al mes justo de la primera aportación en cuenta.

Sin problemas de momento.


----------



## LLainiav (13 Mar 2013)

Una pregunta, para verificar las cuentas asociadas como se puede hacer, mediante transferencia de tu banco a COINC o mediante OTE emitida de COINC a tu banco, o de ambas formas?? es que no me aclaro...


----------



## Blue Sky (13 Mar 2013)

LLainiav dijo:


> Una pregunta, para verificar las cuentas asociadas como se puede hacer, mediante transferencia de tu banco a COINC o mediante OTE emitida de COINC a tu banco, o de ambas formas?? es que no me aclaro...



Mediante OTE, desde Coinc solicitas dinero a una cuenta bancaria, te pide la cuenta, y Coinc le manda OTE a ese banco. En cuanto recibes el dinero en Coinc, esta cuenta ya te queda como asociada, y ya te permite enviar dinero alli.


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Mar 2013)

LLainiav dijo:


> Una pregunta, para verificar las cuentas asociadas como se puede hacer, mediante transferencia de tu banco a COINC o mediante OTE emitida de COINC a tu banco, o de ambas formas?? es que no me aclaro...



Como te dicen, sólo OTE...y lamentablemetne el proceso es largo.


----------



## mpbk (13 Mar 2013)

si quieres un deposito lo unico que puedes hacer es meterlo a un 2,75% a 25 meses...


----------



## LLainiav (14 Mar 2013)

Gracias Blue Sky y Tucapital, otra duda que me surge, si tienes dos cuentas coinc una por titular, por ejemplo para ti y tu pareja. pero ambos sois titulares en otra cuenta perteneciente a otra entidad, esta cuenta se podría asociar a las dos de coinc o al ser la misma no??


----------



## Blue Sky (14 Mar 2013)

LLainiav dijo:


> Gracias Blue Sky y Tucapital, otra duda que me surge, si tienes dos cuentas coinc una por titular, por ejemplo para ti y tu pareja. pero ambos sois titulares en otra cuenta perteneciente a otra entidad, esta cuenta se podría asociar a las dos de coinc o al ser la misma no??



Supongo que si, si en esa otra cuenta, la titularidad es compartida (es de los dos), no creo que haya pegas en pedir OTE's al banco desde cualquiera de las dos cuentas en Coin...


----------



## Blue Sky (14 Mar 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> si quieres un deposito lo unico que puedes hacer es meterlo a un 2,75% a 25 meses...



De momento prefiero el 4% que tengo con Coinc hasta el 10 de Abril, tambien tengo el 3,35% en Ibanesto cuenta azul hasta junio (o sea el 10 de Abril lo paso de Coinc a Ibanesto, jeje), y ya si eso después ya se verá. 

2,75% a 25 meses, no lo veo yo de momento de lo más interesante. Cuando me llegue junio (fin de Ibanesto al 3,35%), si Coinc sigue al 3% me quedo con Coinc. Además en Coinc SIEMPRE puedes sacar tu dinero sin penalización, habría que ver el 2,75% que tu dices que condiciones/penalizacion hay por sacarlo antes de los 25 meses. Yo creo que dentro de varios meses, habrá más opciones que sacarle solo un 2,75 % , por eso jugaré con Coinc->Ibanesto->Coinc, y a ver que sale en unos meses... Apuesto a que sale algo interesante...


----------



## LLainiav (14 Mar 2013)

Gracias una vez más Blue Sky, entonces voy a asociar la misma cuenta en las otras dos de coinc, si hay algún problema ya os lo comento por aquí.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Mar 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> si quieres un deposito lo unico que puedes hacer es meterlo a un 2,75% a 25 meses...



De esos hay muchos:

- Mejores depositos bancarios a plazo fijo a 25 Meses

Salu2.


----------



## Cali (14 Mar 2013)

Saludos burbujarras

Mañana me llega mi primera OTE de 10€ desde ING a COINC , entiendo que desde ese momento si quiero podre realizar las transferencias desde ING hacia COINC sin necesidad de OTE que tarda demasiado .

Desde luego dejar en coinc el dinero a la espera de un deposito potente y como cuenta de ahorro para ir juntando dinero lo veo ideal


----------



## Vedder (14 Mar 2013)

Cali dijo:


> Saludos burbujarras
> 
> Mañana me llega mi primera OTE de 10€ desde ING a COINC , entiendo que desde ese momento si quiero podre realizar las transferencias desde ING hacia COINC sin necesidad de OTE que tarda demasiado .
> 
> Desde luego dejar en coinc el dinero a la espera de un deposito potente y como cuenta de ahorro para ir juntando dinero lo veo ideal



Transferencias a Coinc puedes hacerlas sin esperar a la OTE desde cualquier cuenta. Lo que podrás hacer, es sacarlo de COINC a esa cuenta verificada.


Enviado desde mi bq Edison usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue Sky (15 Mar 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> Transferencias a Coinc puedes hacerlas sin esperar a la OTE desde cualquier cuenta.* Lo que podrás hacer, es sacarlo de COINC a esa cuenta verificada.*
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Edison usando Tapatalk 2



Supongo que querrás decir "Lo que *NO* podrás hacer". Hasta que no recibes el dinero de la OTE, no puedes sacar pasta de Coinc hacia esa cuenta.


----------



## Vedder (15 Mar 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Supongo que querrás decir "Lo que *NO* podrás hacer". Hasta que no recibes el dinero de la OTE, no puedes sacar pasta de Coinc hacia esa cuenta.




Por eso digo que lo podrás hacer si está verificada. Si no ha llegado la OTE, no puedes sacar la pasta porque no tienes cuenta verificada, pero para ingresar no es necesario esperar a tener hecha la o las OYEs.

Enviado usando Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros inversamente proporcionales.


----------



## Cali (15 Mar 2013)

Gracias a los 2 por las respuestas :Aplauso:

Ya realize mi primera transferencia hacia coinc y la tendre el 19 de este mes


----------



## serhost (3 Abr 2013)

Aviso para navegantes: A los antiguos clientes nos quedan 7 días de rentabilidad al 4%.

¿Creéis que aprovecharán la ocasión para volver a bajar?


----------



## burbuj (3 Abr 2013)

Sigue dando el 3% COINC?


----------



## Vedder (3 Abr 2013)

burbuj dijo:


> Sigue dando el 3% COINC?



Sí, y durante al menos dos meses más que es el tiempo que tienen de preaviso antes de cambiar el %.


Enviado usando Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros inversamente proporcionales.


----------



## fragmento (4 Abr 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> Sí, y durante al menos dos meses más que es el tiempo que tienen de preaviso antes de cambiar el %.
> 
> 
> Enviado usando Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros inversamente proporcionales.



A menos que el cambio sea porque lo aumenten.


----------



## William_ (4 Abr 2013)

Eso, a ver si lo aumentan, que se me ha acabado ya el 4 % con ellos.


----------



## currito (4 Abr 2013)

y por que iban a bajar del 3%?


----------



## pioner20 (4 Abr 2013)

currito dijo:


> y por que iban a bajar del 3%?



Porque en cuenta renumerada son de las pocas ( si es que hay alguna otra que lo dudo) entidades fiancieras españolas que den esa rentabilidad y para que dar el 3% si puedes dar el 2.75% y seguir siendo de los que mas ofrecen

Un saludo


----------



## serhost (4 Abr 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Eso, a ver si lo aumentan, que se me ha acabado ya el 4 % con ellos.



No, aun te quedan 6 días como a todos los antiguos clientes.


----------



## kookaburra (4 Abr 2013)

por favor, no entiendo de qué producto habláis de Bankinter al 4, me lo podéis aclarar ?


----------



## serhost (4 Abr 2013)

kookaburra dijo:


> por favor, no entiendo de qué producto habláis de Bankinter al 4, me lo podéis aclarar ?



¿Has leído el primer mensaje? En concreto el título. Hablamos de COINC, antes daba el 4% y a los que éramos clientes hace más de dos meses nos lo siguen manteniendo hasta dentro de 6 días, que cambiará la rentabilidad al 3% que es la que están ofreciendo a todo el mundo ahora mismo.


----------



## Blue Sky (4 Abr 2013)

kookaburra dijo:


> por favor, no entiendo de qué producto habláis de Bankinter al 4, me lo podéis aclarar ?



Ahora ya sólo da el 3% ; hablamos de:

http://www.coinc.es

El 4% es sólo para los clientes de hace un tiempo, que teníamos asegurado el 4% hasta el 10 de abril.


----------



## musu19 (4 Abr 2013)

Os llego la publicidad esa de compartir las metas para que la gente te envié aportaciones... las listas de boda 2.0


----------



## ZZPAFF (5 Abr 2013)

Sabeis si hay alguna manera de comprobar el estado de las OTE's emitidas? Me suena se comentó algo en este hilo pero la verdad es que se ha convertido en inabarcable.....y hoy es viernes y estoy vaga. Gracias


----------



## Sideshow Bob (5 Abr 2013)

ZZPAFF dijo:


> Sabeis si hay alguna manera de comprobar el estado de las OTE's emitidas? Me suena se comentó algo en este hilo pero la verdad es que se ha convertido en inabarcable.....y hoy es viernes y estoy vaga. Gracias



Creo que es así..

- Administrar
- Cuentas Asociadas

ahí ves el estado.


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Abr 2013)

Cuando la OTE sea efectiva, te manda un email.

Salu2.


----------



## ZZPAFF (5 Abr 2013)

Ya lo he visto, soy una "ansias", lo he mirado en administrar, cuenta coinc, últimos movimientos. Dudaba si tenia una OTE duplicada, y efectivamente la había duplicado. He dado a cancelar y ha desaparecido de los últimos movimientos, supongo que solucionado. Gracias a ambos.


----------



## rouzen (5 Abr 2013)

Pues yo acabo de abrir otra cuenta COINC para suplir por el momento a ING ya que pronto me vence un depósito y, a pesar de estar muy contento con ellos, lo que ofrecen... . A mover el dinero en función de lo que ofrezcan.


----------



## William_ (17 Abr 2013)

Ayer me llegó una carta de bankinter, pidiendome una copia del DNI ( que ya mandé a través de internet ) y una copia de la nómina. Os ha llegado ?.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2013)

Lo de la nómina, sí.

El DNI, no.

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (17 Abr 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Lo de la nómina, sí.
> 
> El DNI, no.
> 
> Salu2.



Y hay obligación de enviar la nómina ?.::


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2013)

Me temo que sí... aunque puedes decirle que ahora mismo estás en paro, y ya está y que actualmente no tienes nómina.

Eso fue lo que le dijimos uno de nosotros para abrir la cuenta y no tener que enviar la nómina.

Salu2.


----------



## rouzen (17 Abr 2013)

Lo de la nómina, ¿por qué? Yo llevo unos días funcionando con ellos y no me han dicho nada del DNI (al registrar pedían escanearlo) ni de la nómina....


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2013)

Piden a algunas personas que trabajen a cuenta ajena.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (17 Abr 2013)

a nosotros nos pidieron la nómina, a los 2, pero dijimos que estábamos en paro y ya está


----------



## little miss sunshine (17 Abr 2013)

Cuando excedes el máximo permitido de 50.000€, a cuánto te renta ese dinero extra que se va acumulando?


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2013)

A 0 patatero... es una de sus inconvenientes:

- Inconvenientes cuenta coinc

Salu2.


----------



## Sukarrieta (17 Abr 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> A 0 patatero... es una de sus inconvenientes:
> 
> - Inconvenientes cuenta coinc



Pues a diversificar... pones 50000 y los intereses los vas sacando cada mes...


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Abr 2013)

O abrir una cuenta a tí y otra a tu mujer y son 100.000 euros, así salvas algo ese inconveniente.


----------



## Sealand (17 Abr 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Os llego la publicidad esa de compartir las metas para que la gente te envié aportaciones... las listas de boda 2.0



¿Y de cara a la renta en qué epígrafe se pondrían las donaciones de tus amijos y familiares: el de hacer tus sueños realidad o el de compartir la ilusión? ::


----------



## musu19 (17 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Y de cara a la renta en qué epígrafe se pondrían las donaciones de tus amijos y familiares: el de hacer tus sueños realidad o el de compartir la ilusión? ::



Sera para las donaciones de los partidos??? :Baile::Baile:

La verdad es que me pareció surrealista


----------



## fragmento (17 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Y de cara a la renta en qué epígrafe se pondrían las donaciones de tus amijos y familiares: el de hacer tus sueños realidad o el de compartir la ilusión? ::



me has hecho de reír coño!


----------



## Wifli (17 Abr 2013)

Una duda. Si tengo 50.000€ en mi cuenta COINC, los intereses dónde los ingresan¿ es decir, si tienes 50.000€ en la cuenta y te dan 200€ de intereses, en tu cuenta COINC figurarían 50.200€ y luego sacarías esos 200€, o ¿el tope máximo son 50.000€ y esos intereses no se ingresan¿

Espero haberme explicado...:

Graciass¡¡


----------



## Kaervekkun (17 Abr 2013)

Los intereses se ingresan, incluso si superan el límite de los 50000. Siguiendo el ejemplo que has puesto, en tu meta aparecerían 50200 euros; de ese saldo, se seguirían remunerando 50000 euros, mientras que el excedente, 200 euros, no generaría intereses.


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Abr 2013)

Exacto... así es.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (18 Abr 2013)

Buenas, abrí la cuenta en Coinc la semana pasada, y por lo que he leído son lentos para hacer la OTE, con lo que mi intención era hacer una transferencia para ahorrar tiempo, pero a día de hoy no me aparece el nº de cuenta donde se supone que tenía que estar en administrar. ¿Es normal?


----------



## Gorroto (18 Abr 2013)

Donde y como se puede anular esta cuenta???

Yo me la abri y como me temo que me pediran una nomina y no me da la gana mandarselo la dare de baja

Desde cuando existe la obligacion de presentar una nomina al abrir una cuenta corriente???

Por cierto, en caso de enviar la nomina he leido que puede hacerse borrando los datos economicos, vamos solo la cabecera

Es esto correcto??


----------



## serhost (18 Abr 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Donde y como se puede anular esta cuenta???
> 
> Yo me la abri y como me temo que me pediran una nomina y no me da la gana mandarselo la dare de baja
> 
> ...



Y si les dices que estás en desempleo? Nadie te obliga a decirles la verdad, que averigüen los datos contactando con la SS, pueden hacerlo si quieren.


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Abr 2013)

Uno de nosotros hicimos eso... y coló.

En cuanto a dar de baja de la cuenta coinc, creo que tienes que escribirles un email-


----------



## musu19 (18 Abr 2013)

pues a mi no me han pedido nomina ninguna y eso que al registrarme me puse como trabajador por cuenta ajena.... solo el scam del DNI!!! por si sirve!


----------



## Blue Sky (18 Abr 2013)

A mi tampoco me han pedido la nomina, de momento...


----------



## LLainiav (19 Abr 2013)

Veis seguro superar los 100k en esta entidad distribuidos en tres cuentas con distintos titulares pero de la misma unidad familiar?


----------



## g0lf0 (19 Abr 2013)

No sé si os ha pasado, he superado el límite de 50K de los objetivos y no me ha dicho que tuviera que retirar dinero ni nada.

He probado a intentar abrir otro objetivo pero no me ha dejado


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Abr 2013)

No te preocupes... lo único es que lo que supera los 50.000 euros no genera intereses.

Salu2.


----------



## keatom (20 Abr 2013)

Voy a abrirme una cuenta en coinc. Alguien puede confirmar si a dia de hoy funciona el truco de hacer una transferencia antes de que se haga efectiva la famosa primera ote que tarda tanto??


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepe Broz (20 Abr 2013)

keatom dijo:


> Voy a abrirme una cuenta en coinc. Alguien puede confirmar si a dia de hoy funciona el truco de hacer una transferencia antes de que se haga efectiva la famosa primera ote que tarda tanto??
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Si. Pero mientras estas esperando no podrás tocar ese dinero. Total por 10 días tampoco te vas a arruinar.


----------



## erre (21 Abr 2013)

¿Se sabe si mantendrán el 3%, lo bajarán a su antojo, etc?


----------



## serhost (21 Abr 2013)

erre dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si mantendrán el 3%, lo bajarán a su antojo, etc?



Si lo bajan te avisan con dos meses de antelación. Nadie lo sabe. Probablemente lo mantengan un tiempo por ser un producto aún nuevo.


----------



## Juanjillo (21 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Y si les dices que estás en desempleo? Nadie te obliga a decirles la verdad, que averigüen los datos contactando con la SS, pueden hacerlo si quieren.



No pueden hacerlo. Esa información es confidencial y no pública.


----------



## serhost (21 Abr 2013)

Juanjillo dijo:


> No pueden hacerlo. Esa información es confidencial y no pública.



Sigue soñando. A esa información tienen acceso hace años.


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

Se puede ingresar y retirar dinero directamente desde la sucursal?, o solamente mediante transferencias?
Cobran algo por el mantenimiento o las transferencias?


----------



## pioner20 (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Se puede ingresar y retirar dinero directamente desde la sucursal?, o solamente mediante transferencias?
> Cobran algo por el mantenimiento o las transferencias?



no se puede operar desde ninguna sucursal, solo via internet.

no cobran mantenimiento, y las retiradas de dinero se hacen a cuentas vinculadas previamente y son efectivas de un dia para otro


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> no se puede operar desde ninguna sucursal, solo via internet.
> 
> no cobran mantenimiento, y las retiradas de dinero se hacen a cuentas vinculadas previamente y son efectivas de un dia para otro



¿Y entonces que sentido tiene que haya sucursales si no mueven dinero?
Osea que es un sistema muy similar a ING. Solo que con ING, ademas de poder hacer transferencias via internet, puedes ingresar y retirar en una sucursal verdad?


----------



## musu19 (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Y entonces que sentido tiene que haya sucursales si no mueven dinero?
> Osea que es un sistema muy similar a ING. Solo que con ING, ademas de poder hacer transferencias via internet, puedes ingresar y retirar en una sucursal verdad?




Coinc solo es una cuenta de uso por internet, sin vinculación ninguna y no, no se parece en nada a ING... ING es un banco con todas sus funciones y Coinc solo es una cuenta dentro de un banco


----------



## pioner20 (23 Abr 2013)

y quien ha dicho que COINC tenga sucursales ?

que pertenezca al grupo Bankinter no significa que puedas acceder a la cuenta Coinc desde estas oficinas, es mas, no tienen acceso a Coinc, funcionan de forma independiente

es similar a Ing pero diferente, en Ing puedes hacer una transferencia a cualquier cuenta y en coinc no.


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Abr 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> y quien ha dicho que COINC tenga sucursales ?
> 
> que pertenezca al grupo Bankinter no significa que puedas acceder a la cuenta Coinc desde estas oficinas, es mas, no tienen acceso a Coinc, funcionan de forma independiente
> 
> es similar a Ing pero diferente, en Ing puedes hacer una transferencia a cualquier cuenta y en coinc no.



Osea que Coinc no es un banco, nisiquiera una caja de ahorros. 
... entonces que es?, algo asi como una financiera que da intereses por internet?
Soy yo que no me termino de enterar o es que asusta un poco todo esto?


----------



## musu19 (23 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Osea que Coinc no es un banco, nisiquiera una caja de ahorros.
> ... entonces que es?, algo asi como una financiera que da intereses por internet?
> Soy yo que no me termino de enterar o es que asusta un poco todo esto?



COINC es una CUENTA del grupo BANKINTER... una cuenta que te abres por internet... una cuenta y solo una cuenta que renta al 3% con un maximo de 50k lereles!


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Abr 2013)

Es una cuenta sin más, con la desventaja de que no puedes operar en sus oficinas (es es la condición) y a cambio te da un 3% TAE.

Tiene otras desventajas:

- Proceso de apertura, operativa y desventajas de la cuenta COINC

Salu2.


----------



## currito (24 Abr 2013)

voy a abrirla para mis padres y la duda es:
en EMAIL y CONTRASEÑA si pongo mi mismo email y una contraseña diferente a la mí funcionaría?
¿o tengo que usar un email diferente al mío? 
preferiría tener todos los avisos de coinc en mi email pues Yo voy a gestionar la cuenta de mis padres y la mía.


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Abr 2013)

Creo que no permiten, tienes que utilizar otro email.


----------



## musu19 (24 Abr 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Creo que no permiten, tienes que utilizar otro email.



creas un email y lo re-direccionas al tuyo, asi tendras tu los correos!


----------



## borinot (24 Abr 2013)

currito dijo:


> voy a abrirla para mis padres y la duda es:
> en EMAIL y CONTRASEÑA si pongo mi mismo email y una contraseña diferente a la mí funcionaría?
> ¿o tengo que usar un email diferente al mío?
> preferiría tener todos los avisos de coinc en mi email pues Yo voy a gestionar la cuenta de mis padres y la mía.



No sé, quizás te pueda servir esto:

Quick Tip: One Gmail Account = Multiple Test Email Addresses | Thu 1 Dec 2011 | Blog | CodeStore


----------



## currito (24 Abr 2013)

borinot dijo:


> No sé, quizás te pueda servir esto:
> 
> Quick Tip: One Gmail Account = Multiple Test Email Addresses | Thu 1 Dec 2011 | Blog | CodeStore



muy bueno! entiendo que si mi email es pepitoperez@gmail.com podría usar para coinc pepitoperez+1@gmail.com ¿es así?


----------



## borinot (24 Abr 2013)

Exacto !

Y lo recibes todo en tu correo habitual.

La duda que tengo es para cuando necesites enviar, entonces aparece como remitente tu cuenta habitual y no la extra. 
La comunicación con COINC por correo electronico es bidireccional ? O solo la usan para informarte a ti ? Y cuando quieres contactar con ellos tienen otras vias (formulario de contacto de la web, telefono 902,...).

No sé, yo no la tengo abierta.


----------



## currito (25 Abr 2013)

bueno ya está, a esperar la ote y unos miles de leuros a coinc mientras los payasos que siguen los límites del BDE se quedan mirando


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Abr 2013)

Ya sabes que si quieres puedes enviar el dinero antes de la primera OTE:

- Cuenta COINC: algunos trucos para no desesperarnos esperando la OTE incial 

Salu2.


----------



## currito (25 Abr 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya sabes que si quieres puedes enviar el dinero antes de la primera OTE:
> 
> - Cuenta COINC: algunos trucos para no desesperarnos esperando la OTE incial
> 
> Salu2.



sí lo sé, pero los mamones de BMN nos cobran comisión por transferir osea que esperaremos


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Abr 2013)

Estos dias me he estado informando en diversos foros sobre las cuentas Coinc y Naranja. 
El caso es que a fin de mes, suelen terminar las diferentes promociones, y comienzan otras nuevas. Por ejemplo, en ING termina una promocion el dia 30 de abril ...

"* T.A.E calculada para cualquier importe. Tipo de interés nominal anual aplicable durante 4 meses 2,58% (2,60% T.A.E).* Promoción exclusiva para nuevos clientes hasta el 30/04/2013*. El abono de intereses se producirá al vencimiento del depósito, momento a partir del cual el saldo pasará a su cuenta NARANJA y se remunerará al tipo de interés vigente en la misma, actualmente 1,19% interés nominal anual (1,20% T.A.E.), abono mensual de intereses. La cuenta NARANJA no admite domiciliación de recibos. ING DIRECT, N.V Sucursal en España está adherido al Sistema de Garantía de Depósitos Holandés."

... y segurametne el dia 1 de mayo veamos otra nueva. Mejor o peor, ese ya es otro tema.


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Abr 2013)

Yo creo qeu ni mejor, ni peor; sino seguirá dando lo mismo. Ojalá me equivoque y suban pero de entrada no hay motivos.

Salu2.


----------



## keatom (27 Abr 2013)

8 dias en recibir el ingreso de la OT.

Y antes de la OT pude realizar las transferencias pertinentes desde ing a coinc.

Sugeris dejar la cuenta de ing a cero por las famosas fotos?? Cuando haran nuevamente dicha foto?

Enviado desde mi Amstrad PC1512 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## rouzen (27 Abr 2013)

La cuenta Naranja yo la he dejado a cero. La cuenta COINC da más y además está el problema de la "foto" a futuro. Estoy interesado en que te respondan cuándo hace dichas instantáneas porque no acabo de enterarme. ienso:


----------



## keatom (27 Abr 2013)

Pues eso haré entonces.

Sobre la foto, si no sabes lo que es, es que ing saca una foto del estado actual en ciertos momentos del año, y las promociones que van saliendo son por dinero nuevo que incremente el saldo de dicha foto.

Con esto de la foto he visto por la red que en el foro de rankia se lío una buena por que no forero auguro que cierto día sacaban foto y no fue así.


----------



## Jakes (29 Abr 2013)

Que parado esta este hilo, ha habido algun cambio importante en las condiciones el ultimo mes? Sigue al 3% no? Algo mejor ?? 

Saludossss


----------



## Vedder (29 Abr 2013)

Sin novedad, 3%.

Enviado usando Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros.


----------



## rouzen (29 Abr 2013)

Y mientras, Bankinter forrándose.
Bankinter gana 50,4 millones de euros y bate las previsiones,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Abr 2013)

Ese dato es importante para lo que duden de la solvencia de esta entidad.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (29 Abr 2013)

normal, todo el mundo que conozco se ha abierto coinc


----------



## erpako (30 Abr 2013)

¿Se puede hacer transferencias desde cualquier cuenta como titular o debe ser desde la cuenta asociada?.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Abr 2013)

Sí, desde cualquier cuenta hacia la COINC.

Lo de las cuentas asociadas es sólo para las OTEs.

Salu2.


----------



## Jakes (1 May 2013)

Seguira coinc al 3% o bajara viendo que no tiene competencia???


----------



## javitomadrid (1 May 2013)

Viendo que el resto de entidades bancarias no tienen el mínimo interés por captar pasivos, todo hace pensar que terminarán bajándolo. Mientras seguiremos "disfrutando" de ese mísero 3%...


----------



## currito (1 May 2013)

hombre algo de competecia tienen en el 3,25 de Bankia ::


----------



## javitomadrid (1 May 2013)

currito dijo:


> hombre algo de competecia tienen en el 3,25 de Bankia ::



A los peperos ni aunque lo pongan al 10%. De todas formas será un depósito a plazos, no? Estamos hablando que COINC es una cuenta corriente, disponibilidad total y sin plazos. Y un 3.25% me huele que lleva alguna vinculación...


----------



## Viricida (1 May 2013)

ING da el 2% ahora. Cuenta Naranja a 0, y el 100% pasado a COINC. Y en breve voy metiendo en ING Luxemburgo, eso sí, pero con otra finalidad, como bien sabéis.


----------



## serhost (1 May 2013)

Jakes dijo:


> Seguira coinc al 3% o bajara viendo que no tiene competencia???



Deja de llamar la bajada :-D


----------



## << 49 >> (2 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿hasta qué punto creéis que es legal que no permitan OTEs a la cuenta coinc?



Supongo que no las permite porque se trata de una cuenta de ahorro, no de una cuenta transaccional. Una OTE es como un recibo, y solamente las cuentas llamadas transaccionales (es decir, las cuentas corrientes de toda la vida) permiten recibos.

Esto en realidad es lo mismo que le pasa a la cuenta naranja de ING: "La cuenta naranja no admite domiciliación de recibos".


----------



## serhost (2 May 2013)

> dijo:


> Supongo que no las permite porque se trata de una cuenta de ahorro, no de una cuenta transaccional. Una OTE es como un recibo, y solamente las cuentas llamadas transaccionales (es decir, las cuentas corrientes de toda la vida) permiten recibos.
> 
> Esto en realidad es lo mismo que le pasa a la cuenta naranja de ING: "La cuenta naranja no admite domiciliación de recibos".



La naranja permite OTEs, las he hecho  

Aunque sea de ahorro, debería permitir OTEs, a fin de cuentas, según el contrato, es una cuenta corriente.


----------



## pepe01 (2 May 2013)

quería preguntar si alguno habiais retirado del orden de miles de euros de la cuenta COINC y cuanto había tardado?

un saludo


----------



## Blue Sky (2 May 2013)

Yo he ido sacando de 2000 en 2000, pero durante más de una semana y sin problema (unos 16000 aprox.)

Tarda lo normal en transferencias, si no hay dias festivos por enmedio de media unas 24 horas ( + o -).


----------



## Almiroc (2 May 2013)

Tienes que sacar de 2 mil en 2 mil?
Habia leido que se podia hasta 30 mil por dia...


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

Almiroc dijo:


> Tienes que sacar de 2 mil en 2 mil?
> Habia leido que se podia hasta 30 mil por dia...



Sí, lo ponen las condiciones legales. El forero anterior a saber porqué habrá sacado de 2000 en 2000.


----------



## currito (3 May 2013)

hombre porque a lo mejor sabe que las alarmas saltan a los 3 mil y no le apetece que le miren con lupa ¿?


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

currito dijo:


> hombre porque a lo mejor sabe que las alarmas saltan a los 3 mil y no le apetece que le miren con lupa ¿?



No saltan a los 3.000, están caninos, además que va por saldos medios, entre otras cosas, por lo que mover dinero entre tus cuentas no hace saltar ninguna alarma. Lo digo por experiencia, siempre he movido todo de golpe entre bancos y problemas 0.


----------



## Blue Sky (3 May 2013)

Almiroc dijo:


> Tienes que sacar de 2 mil en 2 mil?
> Habia leido que se podia hasta 30 mil por dia...



No, yo lo saqué así porque quise.

Creo que es como tu dices, que hay un limite de 30.000 por día.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 04:36 ----------




serhost dijo:


> No saltan a los 3.000, están caninos, además que va por saldos medios, entre otras cosas, por lo que mover dinero entre tus cuentas no hace saltar ninguna alarma. Lo digo por experiencia, siempre he movido todo de golpe entre bancos y problemas 0.



Ya pero por aquí se ha hablado a veces, que si lo mueves entre cuentas de tu mujer y tuyas, pueden saltar alarmas (al no ser de la misma persona). Por eso, como no me corría prisa, más vale prevenir que curar


----------



## Jirirki (3 May 2013)

Pues creo q ya la han bajado, porque en su pagina pone que te dan un 2.25 al registrarte...


----------



## Sideshow Bob (3 May 2013)

Jirirki dijo:


> Pues creo q ya la han bajado, porque en su pagina pone que te dan un 2.25 al registrarte...



así es, y con un máximo de 35.000€ :8:


----------



## tejoncio (3 May 2013)

Pero la bajada afecta a todos? Los que ya la tenemos tambien? Y a partir de cuando?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tucapital.es (3 May 2013)

A todos, tan sólo que los nuevos verá el cambio dentro de 2 meses:

- Bankinter baja su cuenta coinc al 2,25% TAE 

Salu2.


----------



## Vedder (3 May 2013)

Si meto pasta ahora, que la tengo abierta, me renta todavía al 3%? Aunque sea dinero nuevo? Hasta el 2 de julio?


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> No, yo lo saqué así porque quise.
> 
> Creo que es como tu dices, que hay un limite de 30.000 por día.
> 
> ...



Creo que el pitufeo es más sospechoso y se detecta antes que mover dinero entre cuentas tuyas y de tu mujer.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 May 2013)

En apenas 5 meses bajam del 4 al 2,25...y sobre todo de 50k a 35k.

No solo baja ventaja sobre otros productos (lo cual era tolerable), sino que empieza a dejar de ser interesante. 

Menudo bluff que está siendo esto de COINC....


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 May 2013)

Pues nada, apartir de julio fuera la pasta de COINC. Parece que lo quieran eliminar, esa bajada de 50k a 35k.... ahi van a perder muchisimo capital, mas aun que con la bajada al 2,25.


----------



## rouzen (3 May 2013)

¿Sabéis si cobran comisión al cerrarla antes de un año?


----------



## currito (3 May 2013)

muy triste lo de la bajada a 35K.Va a acabar siendo como una mierda de cuenta monedero.


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> En apenas 5 meses bajam del 4 al 2,25...y sobre todo de 50k a 35k.
> 
> No solo baja ventaja sobre otros productos (lo cual era tolerable), sino que empieza a dejar de ser interesante.
> 
> Menudo bluff que está siendo esto de COINC....



Sí, me temo que han bajado demasiado, lo normal hubiera sido bajarlo como mucho a un 2.60% y de paso quitar el límite de 50.000 euros. Preveo que se lo quieren cargar, no les ha salido bien lo de coinc.



rouzen dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si cobran comisión al cerrarla antes de un año?



No tiene pinta, te dicen que saques el dinero y te liquidan intereses hasta la fecha en el botón de baja.


----------



## elecmi (3 May 2013)

tanto llamar al mal tiempo...............que al final ha llegado!!!!


----------



## rouzen (3 May 2013)

Acabo de verlo, se me escapó. Atención con la cancelación de la cuenta antes de un año. Mejor dejarla a cero y cerrarla después.

*2.2. El presente contrato tendrá una duración indefinida pudiendo ser
resuelto por el cliente en cualquier momento a través del enlace que
aparece en su perfil del portal COINC.es bajo la denominación
"Administrar" debiendo retirar previamente el efectivo existente. En el
caso de que la resolución tenga lugar antes del transcurso del primer año
de duración del contrato, el banco podrá repercutir al cliente los gastos
derivados de la resolución.*


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> Acabo de verlo, se me escapó. Atención con la cancelación de la cuenta antes de un año. Mejor dejarla a cero y cerrarla después.
> 
> *2.2. El presente contrato tendrá una duración indefinida pudiendo ser
> resuelto por el cliente en cualquier momento a través del enlace que
> ...



Sí, eso lo hemos leído todos, pero como no dice que gastos son y en mi no se han gastado ni una llamada de vuelta cuando tuve algún problema y los llamé a ellos y no me cogieron, imagino que los gastos sean 0.


----------



## rouzen (3 May 2013)

Mejor ser conservador y no jugársela. A lo mejor están invitando a salir de COINC a la gente y clavársela al personal. Quizá pretendan liquidar el producto pero al menos trincan de las salidas indiscriminadas. No cobran comisión al mantenerla a cero por lo que dejarla así no debería suponer inconvenientes.


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> Mejor ser conservador y no jugársela. A lo mejor están invitando a salir de COINC a la gente y clavársela al personal. Quizá pretendan liquidar el producto pero al menos trincan de las salidas indiscriminadas. No cobran comisión al mantenerla a cero por lo que dejarla así no debería suponer inconvenientes.



No culpes a la mala fé lo que puede explicarse por estupidez.

Por cierto, me encantan los comentarios de las redes sociales a coinc, es lo bueno que tiene que la gente se mosquee, han subido los de bankinter la canción de Mamma Mia por el día de la madre y ya les han puesto de primer comentario: "Mamma Mia! que bajón de intereses!"

¡Hacédselo saber los que tengáis facebook, twitter, etc!


----------



## rouzen (3 May 2013)

Yo aportaré mi grano de arena.


----------



## ramontxu (3 May 2013)

Se acabó el 3% majetes...



> Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el tipo de interés de la Cuenta COINC pasará del 3% T.A.E al 2,25% T.A.E. (2,23% T.I.N.) y el saldo máximo remunerado de 50.000 € a 35.000 €.
> 
> Para los clientes como tú, se mantendrá el tipo de interés al 3% T.A.E. durante dos meses más, de acuerdo con las condiciones de tu contrato. El nuevo interés del 2,25% T.A.E. y máximo saldo remunerado de 35.000 € será de aplicación a partir del 3 de Julio de 2013


----------



## currito (3 May 2013)

¿sugerencias en otros países UE para no residentes?


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿sugerencias en otros países UE para no residentes?



Italia? Francia? Alemania?

Sí, esta última ofrecía un uno y pico de intereses, pero es que *el riesgo no es el mismo*.


----------



## Blackbird (3 May 2013)

Yo tb tengo el correo en cuestión. Pues que pena.


----------



## rouzen (3 May 2013)

A mi me ha llegado a las 14.00h. En Facebook les están poniendo a caldo. El community manager tiene que estar flipando. Y lo que queda.


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado a las 14.00h. En Facebook les están poniendo a caldo. El community manager tiene que estar flipando. Y lo que queda.



Y es fin de semana, la gente con tiempo libre para publicar sus opiniones del banco en cuestión en las redes sociales.

Que lo bajasen algo, entendible, pero se han pasado bajando el tipo de un producto con muchas limitaciones y que no funciona bien, cuyo *ÚNICO* atractivo era el tipo de interés.

Ale, ya han doblado la oreja todos los bancos, a contratar en BES antes que bajen ellos también la rentabilidad, aquellos que se atrevan. Yo haré prospección de mercado en resto de países europeos y valoraré el riesgo/interés a ver que me convence más.


----------



## rouzen (3 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Y es fin de semana, la gente con tiempo libre para publicar sus opiniones del banco en cuestión en las redes sociales.
> 
> Que lo bajasen algo, entendible, pero se han pasado bajando el tipo de un producto con muchas limitaciones y que no funciona bien, cuyo *ÚNICO* atractivo era el tipo de interés.
> 
> Ale, ya han doblado la oreja todos los bancos, a contratar en BES antes que bajen ellos también la rentabilidad, aquellos que se atrevan. Yo haré prospección de mercado en resto de países europeos y valoraré el riesgo/interés a ver que me convence más.



50.000 euros en el BES para pillar un 3.20%. No sé yo si habrá mucha gente dispuesta a meter ese dinero en un banco portugués.


----------



## Blue Sky (3 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Creo que el pitufeo es más sospechoso y se detecta antes que mover dinero entre cuentas tuyas y de tu mujer.



Y... ¿En qué consite el "pitufeo" (si se puede saber) ?

Gracias.


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Y... ¿En qué consite el "pitufeo" (si se puede saber) ?
> 
> Gracias.



¿Si lo llamo pantojeo lo entiendes mejor?

El pitufeo (no pitufo feo) o pantojeo es mover dinero poco a poco para no levantar sospechas.

Más aquí: ¿Qué es el pitufeo? | Usos Legales de los Paraísos Fiscales

Cualquier mínimo sistema de seguridad en un banco detectaría esos movimientos como sospechosos, y los bancos están obligados en prevención del blanqueo de capitales a ayudar a las autoridades informando, entre otras cosas, de actividades sospechosas en tus cuentas.

Pero si es tu mujer y vuestras cuentas ¿de qué te preocupas?


----------



## currito (3 May 2013)

Serhost si encuentras algo interesante avisa por favor


----------



## ako (3 May 2013)

Yo abri la cuenta con los 10 euros de rigor hace unos dias espero que me mantengan la la rentabilidad.

¿Sabeis si se puede hacer una transferencia desde otra cuenta que no sea la asociada para realizar un ingreso?


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

ako dijo:


> Yo abri la cuenta con los 10 euros de rigor hace unos dias espero que me mantengan la la rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿Sabeis si se puede hacer una transferencia desde otra cuenta que no sea la asociada para realizar un ingreso?



Sí y sí.

Recuerda en julio quitar todo.


----------



## pioner20 (3 May 2013)

ako dijo:


> Yo abri la cuenta con los 10 euros de rigor hace unos dias espero que me mantengan la la rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿Sabeis si se puede hacer una transferencia desde otra cuenta que no sea la asociada para realizar un ingreso?



para hacer ingresos puedes hacerlos desde cualquier cuenta no hay problema en eso, para retirarlos unicamente a las cuentas asociadas


----------



## Juanjillo (3 May 2013)

A mi también me ha llegado la cartita...

De momento a dejarlo ahí, que vaya dando el 3% hasta julio....

Después es que sólo se me ocurre volver a comprar tochos como algo rentable...


----------



## keatom (3 May 2013)

Otro mas al que le acaba de llegar el mail..mantienen 2 meses el 3 y despues baja al 2%. Y el maximo son 35.000..en fin.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## agarcime (3 May 2013)

yo me di de alta ayer y me ha ido por los pelos.... dicen que me mantienen 3 meses...


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

La verdad, haciendo una sencilla reflexión, un producto con tantos peros y que además cambia dos veces a la baja de tipo de interés en menos de cinco meses, serio no podía ser.


----------



## artemis (3 May 2013)

y lo peor de todo, es que siguen siendo de las mejores opciones :ouch:


----------



## musu19 (3 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> No culpes a la mala fé lo que puede explicarse por estupidez.
> 
> Por cierto, me encantan los comentarios de las redes sociales a coinc, es lo bueno que tiene que la gente se mosquee, han subido los de bankinter la canción de Mamma Mia por el día de la madre y ya les han puesto de primer comentario: "Mamma Mia! que bajón de intereses!"
> 
> ¡Hacédselo saber los que tengáis facebook, twitter, etc!



Yo como dige otro dia, los del santander y bbva en twitter son la mar de rápidos y simpáticos resolviendo problemas.... ponen las pilas asique todos a tocar los pies en las redes sociales!


----------



## el niño de boston (3 May 2013)

Bueno, fue bonito mienras duró.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 May 2013)

> y lo peor de todo, es que siguen siendo de las mejores opciones



Analizandolo friamente resulta que sigue siendo la mejor opción, que casi dobla a ING y tienes cero comisiones y la liquidez total y sin penalizar.

No se, creo que hicieron un producto para jóvenes pensando que ellos son nativos igitales, cuando solo usan las redes para tonterias.

Al final la generación del Spectrum y el Amstrad, que esa también es nativa digital, es la que ha copado este producto. Ni rollitos de crowfonding vía redes sociales ni nada de lo que decían.

Yo también tenía como único objetivo alcanzar los 50k de ahorro y luego sacarme todos los intereses que "sobrasen".

Sería interesante que algún insider de COINC nos informase sobre qué es lo que ha pasado realmente con este producto.


----------



## Cali (4 May 2013)

Personas jovenes , ahorradoras y con trabajo para hacerlo...

Un nicho de mercado virgen si :: , tan virgen como un desierto.

coinc seguro que se lleno de cuentas de 50k y no compensaba


----------



## musu19 (4 May 2013)

Cali dijo:


> Personas jovenes , ahorradoras y con trabajo para hacerlo...
> 
> Un nicho de mercado virgen si :: , tan virgen como un desierto.
> 
> coinc seguro que se lleno de cuentas de 50k y no compensaba



Vale, pues que bajen el maximo al 35k, pero que dejen al 3%... en 5 meses van dos cambios... de seguir asi, de aqui a final de año sera de 0% o inferior!


----------



## fmerino01 (4 May 2013)

Donde nos vamos?


----------



## serhost (4 May 2013)

Cali dijo:


> Personas jovenes , ahorradoras y con trabajo para hacerlo...
> 
> Un nicho de mercado virgen si :: , tan virgen como un desierto.
> 
> coinc seguro que se lleno de cuentas de 50k y no compensaba



No entiendo algo, aunque se les hubiese llenado de cuentas de 50.000 euros ¿no les resultaría mejor? Tendrían más pasivo. No sé, veo los límites un poco absurdos, la idea es captar pasivo y tenerlo quieto ¿no?


----------



## racional (5 May 2013)

se puede enviar transferencias desde coinc a cualquier otra cuenta?


----------



## Musero (5 May 2013)

racional dijo:


> se puede enviar transferencias desde coinc a cualquier otra cuenta?



Si no está vinculada no


----------



## currito (5 May 2013)

¿no será que como no respetan los límites del BdE les han dado un toque? supongo que los bancos a los que les han retirado fondos hacia bankinter se habrán quejado.


----------



## Musero (5 May 2013)

currito dijo:


> ¿no será que como no respetan los límites del BdE les han dado un toque? supongo que los bancos a los que les han retirado fondos hacia bankinter se habrán quejado.



Mas bien será que para que van a pagar más si pueden pagar menos...


----------



## eloy_85 (5 May 2013)

es una putada (previsible por otra parte).

pero me hace gracia que la gente eche mas espuma por la boca de la necesaria. ¿quién da 2,25 (creo que se ha quedao ahí) con el dinero a mano inmediatamente? 
Ing 4 meses y a base de fotos y tal.


----------



## Gorroto (5 May 2013)

Si se cancela la cuenta dado que han modificado las condiciones de las mismas cobran algun tipo de comision??

Me parecio leer algo y en el mensaje en que avisan de la modificacion unilateral de las condiciones se refieren al articulo 22 de la ley 16/2009 de 13 de Noviembre.


----------



## bardos (5 May 2013)

La impresión dada es que COINC mira a ING para confeccionar sus intereses.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 May 2013)

Aún no se puede establecer esa correlación... pero vamos, era claro que COINC ofrecía mucho más que la competencia... quizás con la rebaja se han pasado un poco: ahora está por debajo de ING para nuevos clientes.

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (6 May 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aún no se puede establecer esa correlación... pero vamos, era claro que COINC ofrecía mucho más que la competencia... quizás con la rebaja se han pasado un poco: ahora está por debajo de ING para nuevos clientes.
> 
> Salu2.



Cierto, además que coinc acaba de nacer, no inspira confianza a sus usuarios por lo pésimo de la web, tiene muchas restricciones y ahora además al 2.25% y máximo 35.000 euros.

El popular ofrece hasta este viernes el 2.25% a 12-14 meses, he preguntado en casi todas las oficinas de mi ciudad y todas igual, para una cantidad nada despreciable, que no preguntaba sólo por mi y les decía simplemente la cantidad más grande. Algunas oficinas se relamían, pero les paraba los pies diciéndoles que o un tres o no me merecía la pena cambiar.

El Banco Gallego el 2.50% a seis meses o un año, me explicaron que lo habían bajado justo hoy.

El resto de bancos como era esperable. No acabo de atreverme a poner dinero en los bancos portugueses, así que estoy investigando otras opciones fuera de España, tipo Italia. Si alguien sabe algo, por favor que comente.


----------



## fmerino01 (6 May 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Si se cancela la cuenta dado que han modificado las condiciones de las mismas cobran algun tipo de comision??
> 
> Me parecio leer algo y en el mensaje en que avisan de la modificacion unilateral de las condiciones se refieren al articulo 22 de la ley 16/2009 de 13 de Noviembre.



En las condiciones así lo expresa, al dar de baja la cuenta antes de un año la entidad puede repercutir los gastos de cancelación (cuánto? ahh misterio).

También cuentan que COINC puede modificar las condiciones unilateralmente, dando preaviso de 2 meses. 

Se han cubierto bien sí.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (6 May 2013)

No parece serio que no especifiquen los gastos que pueda ocasionar la cancelación de la cuenta :


----------



## Gorroto (6 May 2013)

Yo entiendo, quizas equivocadamente, que en caso de modificacion unilateral de las condiciones puedes dar de baja la cuenta sin gastos asociados, que te los cobraran en caso de que canceles sin motivo alguno.

Vamos pensaba yo, que seguro estoy equivocado.


----------



## rouzen (6 May 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo entiendo, quizas equivocadamente, que en caso de modificacion unilateral de las condiciones puedes dar de baja la cuenta sin gastos asociados, que te los cobraran en caso de que canceles sin motivo alguno.
> 
> Vamos pensaba yo, que seguro estoy equivocado.



En facebook les han preguntado al respecto y han dicho que *no cobran comisión alguna por cancelar la cuenta*


----------



## bardos (6 May 2013)

rouzen dijo:


> En facebook les han preguntado al respecto y han dicho que *no cobran comisión alguna por cancelar la cuenta*



Eso, y además, si la cuenta tiene 0,20 céntimos, no la has cerrado.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 May 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo entiendo, quizas equivocadamente, que en caso de modificacion unilateral de las condiciones puedes dar de baja la cuenta sin gastos asociados, que te los cobraran en caso de que canceles sin motivo alguno.
> 
> Vamos pensaba yo, que seguro estoy equivocado.



Estás en lo cierto... pero en esta caso, si quieres cerrarlo sin motivos tampoco conlleva comisiones.

Salu2.


----------



## tonypower (9 May 2013)

Alguien sabe cancelar un ingreso periodico a la cuenta de coinc? Esque desde boinc que fue donde lo hice al registrarme, ahora no lo veo por ningun lado para dar de baja que ingrese automaticamente todos los meses dinero.

Un saludo


----------



## Cajero Jefe (9 May 2013)

tonypower dijo:


> Alguien sabe cancelar un ingreso periodico a la cuenta de boinc? Esque desde boinc que fue donde lo hice al registrarme, ahora no lo veo por ningun lado para dar de baja que ingrese automaticamente todos los meses dinero.
> 
> Un saludo



Eso lo puedes modificar en la meta en la que dijeras que metiera la pasta todo los meses.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 May 2013)

tonypower dijo:


> Alguien sabe cancelar un ingreso periodico a la cuenta de *boinc*? Esque desde _*boinc *_que fue donde lo hice al registrarme, ahora no lo veo por ningun lado para dar de baja que ingrese automaticamente todos los meses dinero.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Que es una cuenta boinc?


----------



## musu19 (10 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Que es una cuenta boinc?



La cuenta coinc, pero cambiada la primera c por una b!!! ::


----------



## tonypower (12 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Que es una cuenta boinc?



Coinc, Coinc, perdonar jajajaja.


----------



## erre (17 May 2013)

Hace un mes que abrí mi cuenta Coinc, asociándola a mi cuenta Bankinter, y los 10 primeros euros todavía no han llegado!

Sí ha llegao dinero que he transferido más tarde desde Bankinter y también una OTE a ING.

¿Normal esto?

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (17 May 2013)

erre dijo:


> Hace un mes que abrí mi cuenta Coinc, asociándola a mi cuenta Bankinter, y los 10 primeros euros todavía no han llegado!
> 
> Sí ha llegao dinero que he transferido más tarde desde Bankinter y también una OTE a ING.
> 
> ...



No, no es normal. Ponte en contacto con ellos ya.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (17 May 2013)

Yo he abierto 3 cuentas coinc y las 3 en 7 días operativas.Algo haceis mal.


----------



## Jakes (27 May 2013)

A nadie le interesa ya coinc??? Pese al 2,25 sigue siendo el mas alto con total disponibilidad no?? O tiene alguna pega??? Saludossss


----------



## serhost (27 May 2013)

Jakes dijo:


> A nadie le interesa ya coinc??? Pese al 2,25 sigue siendo el mas alto con total disponibilidad no?? O tiene alguna pega??? Saludossss



Tiene la pega que es una tomadura de pelo: Bajaron los intereses dos veces en menos de tres meses, no puedes hacer OTE's contra ellos, no puedes recibir transferencias internacionales, la web es mala, hay límites de 30.000 euros por transferencia por día, los movimientos tardan mucho en reflejarse y hay problemas con ellos.

Vamos, que todas las ventajas que tenía, era el 4%, después 3% y ahora 2.25%, por lo que, actualmente, no merece la pena habiendo bancos que te pagan el 2.50% o 2.75% a seis meses (Banco Gallego, creo recordar).


----------



## tucapital.es (28 May 2013)

Bajaron su rentabilidad porque no tenía competencia... pero se han pasado un poco, 2,25% TAE con total liquidez sigue siendo bueno, pero como dice serhost hay depósitos más rentables.

Salu2.


----------



## Vedder (28 May 2013)

Me ingresaban los intereses el 27 del mes. A día 28 no tengo notificación de los mismos todavía... ::


----------



## tucapital.es (28 May 2013)

Tranquilo, es normal.

A mí me liquidó los interese el día 24 y he recibido la notificación hoy.

Salu2.


----------



## bardos (28 May 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> Me ingresaban los intereses el 27 del mes. A día 28 no tengo notificación de los mismos todavía... ::



La verdad, yo creo que en COINC los becarios que manejan los datos sólo trabajan de noche... y hasta tarde. (media broma, sólo media)

Ayer por la mañana temprano hice una transferencia de ING a COINC. A las 20:40 PM me llegó el e-mail de ING confirmando el envío del dinero. A las 23:30 PM me llegó el e-mail de COINC confirmando la transferencia. 

Desde el principio ha sido un "banco" bastante raro.  Bien formalito siempre, al final cumplen, pero su estructura es rara.


----------



## Blue Sky (28 May 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Bajaron su rentabilidad porque no tenía competencia... pero se han pasado un poco, 2,25% TAE con total liquidez sigue siendo bueno, pero como dice serhost hay depósitos más rentables.
> 
> Salu2.



Puede que los haya, pero a todos los que veo, les veo pegas. O son domiciliando nómina (estoy muy bien con ING y no me gustaria cambiar), o son para más de 50.000 euros, o son con depósitos con penalización, etc. Hay que tener en cuenta que en Coinc sacas lo que quieras cuando quieras y no te penalizan. 

Sin ir más lejos, me ofrecieron deposito al 2,25% en Ibanesto, pero con penalización del 0,5% en caso de cancelacion total o parcial. Pues para eso me quedo con Coinc. Si por lo menos IBanesto diera un 3%, igual me lo pensaba, pero para darme lo mismo, me quedo con Coinc.

Y por otro lado, los bancos esos que yo llamo "raros" , que solo el nombre ya te echa para atrás (Pichincha, Espiritu Santo, Banco mediolanum (que lei que no tiene ni una sola oficina bancaria, es algo asi como un gestor el que lo lleva, etc..)). 

SI alguien sabe de un banco normal (de los de toda la vida), que sin pedir nada a cambio, te de más de un 2,25% por una cuenta renumerada (o un deposito sin penalizacion por cancelación parcial, que avise, porque me interesa, pero hoy por hoy yo no lo veo. :´(


----------



## Rafacoins (28 May 2013)

La web me parece una chorrada, tiene un perfil muy infantil. (el boton "ahorrar", la historia de los objetivos, los gif pedorros)
Creo que si pretenden captar gente para que meta pasta, deberian ofrecer una interfaz mas profesional. Estamos hablando de dinero, no de chorradas.
Ademas, si vas a una oficina Bankinter porque tienes un problema con la cuenta Coinc, se te quedan mirando. Debe ser todo, absolutamente todo, por telefono o internet y la atencion deja mucho que desear.

En resumen, no da seriedad


----------



## Vedder (28 May 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tranquilo, es normal.
> 
> A mí me liquidó los interese el día 24 y he recibido la notificación hoy.
> 
> Salu2.



No, si lo digo porque ayer no me liquidaron ni hoy tampoco cuando las veces anteriores siempre había sido el día 27. Ahí sigo, esperando.


----------



## Jakes (28 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La web me parece una chorrada, tiene un perfil muy infantil. (el boton "ahorrar", la historia de los objetivos, los gif pedorros)
> Creo que si pretenden captar gente para que meta pasta, deberian ofrecer una interfaz mas profesional. Estamos hablando de dinero, no de chorradas.
> Ademas, si vas a una oficina Bankinter porque tienes un problema con la cuenta Coinc, se te quedan mirando. Debe ser todo, absolutamente todo, por telefono o internet y la atencion deja mucho que desear.
> 
> En resumen, no da seriedad



Que banco crees que es mejor entonces, o cual aconsejais por rentabilidad y seriedad????


----------



## brunorro (28 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> La web me parece una chorrada, tiene un perfil muy infantil. ...
> En resumen, no da seriedad



No da seriedad... Como el 99,999999% de los bancos en este país. 

La diferencia es que en esta web está el botón "ahorrar" y en las otras el botón "Comprar preferentes" :rolleye:


----------



## goguito (29 May 2013)

Este mes solo me han ingresado los intereses de una meta, la otra nanai ¿os ha pasasdo lo mismo?


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (2 Jun 2013)

goguito dijo:


> Este mes solo me han ingresado los intereses de una meta, la otra nanai ¿os ha pasasdo lo mismo?



En mi caso me han ingresado los intereses, la mitad a cada meta, no proporcionalmente al dinero ingresado en cada meta, como debería de ser.


----------



## ALFREDOCP (2 Jun 2013)

A mi estos cabrones todavía no me han ingresado nada.


----------



## bentox (2 Jun 2013)

ALFREDOCP dijo:


> A mi estos cabrones todavía no me han ingresado nada.



El pago de intereses no se hace a final de mes o a principios de mes, te lo hacen en la fecha que abriste la cuenta


----------



## ALFREDOCP (2 Jun 2013)

Sí, un 2 de da igual el mes. Y hoy es 2 pero ya se, el rollo de no ser día hábil no cuenta y tal, eso sí, menos cuando tienes un descubierto en la cuenta...


----------



## William_ (4 Jun 2013)

Os han pagado los intereses de este mes ?::


----------



## Darkshait (4 Jun 2013)

William_ dijo:


> Os han pagado los intereses de este mes ?::



El dia 6 te lo digo


----------



## William_ (4 Jun 2013)

Darkshait dijo:


> El dia 6 te lo digo



Siempre te los pagan el mismo día 6 de cada mes ?


----------



## Vedder (4 Jun 2013)

Yo todos los meses el 27, salvo este último que se demoraron dos días y fuel el 29. De abril hablo.


----------



## William_ (4 Jun 2013)

ALFREDOCP dijo:


> A mi estos cabrones todavía no me han ingresado nada.



Ni a mí:


----------



## William_ (4 Jun 2013)

Me puse al habla con ellos, y me acaban de ingresar los intereses.ienso:


----------



## keatom (4 Jun 2013)

A mi si me los ingresaron religiosamente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALFREDOCP (4 Jun 2013)

Todavía no me han ingresado nada. Me van a oír.


----------



## eloy_85 (4 Jun 2013)

en teoría cuando tienen que ingresar los intereses? porque es cierto que se traen un baile de fechas bastante majo


----------



## musu19 (4 Jun 2013)

eloy_85 dijo:


> en teoría cuando tienen que ingresar los intereses? porque es cierto que se traen un baile de fechas bastante majo



pues todos los meses el mismo dia aproximadamente y ese dia depende del dia que abriste la cuenta!!! asi de simple! :


----------



## Sideshow Bob (6 Jun 2013)

puede que les haya hecho pupita la salida de dinero por bajar la rentabilidad en repetidas ocasiones ::


P.D. de un e-mail recibido hoy.


----------



## Sealand (6 Jun 2013)

Que suban el interés y se dejen de sorteos y de mierdas, que ni ellos son el Venca ni nosotros las charos que suelen comprar sus productos. ¿No quieren subir el interés? pues no hay dinero, así de fácil.


----------



## Wifli (6 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Que suban el interés y se dejen de sorteos y de mierdas, que ni ellos son el Venca ni nosotros las charos que suelen comprar sus productos. ¿No quieren subir el interés? pues no hay dinero, así de fácil.



+1000. 

Se han columpiado bajándolo tanto...aun así, sigue siendo la mejor oferta.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue Sky (6 Jun 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> +1000.
> 
> Se han columpiado bajándolo tanto...aun así, sigue siendo la mejor oferta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2



Esto es lo malo, que aun cuando el 10 de Julio lo sacaría "con ansia", me veré obligado a dejarlo "temporalmente" por no haber mejor opción. Es triste. Pero es así.


----------



## Birkut (6 Jun 2013)

*'COINC, Ahorra como nunca'*: No se si nadie lo ha comentado ya, pero el eslogan es bien ambiguo ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Jun 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Esto es lo malo, que aun cuando el 10 de Julio lo sacaría "con ansia", me veré obligado a dejarlo "temporalmente" por no haber mejor opción. Es triste. Pero es así.



el tema es que encima tb han bajado el limite remunerado de 50k a 35k, con lo ellos mismos "no quieren" dinero....


----------



## musu19 (6 Jun 2013)

Simplemente mantener el dinero en españa es estar J*D*D*!!


----------



## Gorroto (11 Jun 2013)

Pues a mi ya se me estan retrasando un monton de dias en el pago de los intereses mensuales.ienso:ienso:ienso:


Cada vez tengo mayor sensación de que esto es una mierda poco seria y me crea bastante inseguridad


----------



## Wifli (11 Jun 2013)

Pues a mí todos los pagos perfectos, ¿te has puesto en contacto con ellos?


----------



## Zetaperro (11 Jun 2013)

Una cosilla, ayer sobre las 14:30 hice una transferencia de ibanesto a Coinc , en la web de ibanesto me sale como que la transferencia se emitió ayer, he comprobado los números de la cuenta y está bien puestos pero ni rastro de la pasta.

No se supone que las transferencias nacionales tardan 24H? La hora de corte de ibanesto son las 18 :30 creo por lo que algo aquí no cuadra.


----------



## Gorroto (11 Jun 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> Pues a mí todos los pagos perfectos, ¿te has puesto en contacto con ellos?



Aun no lo he hecho, esperare un par de dias... pero la verdad tener que ponerme en contacto para que ingresen la mierda de 3 euros mensuales me da hasta vergüenza


----------



## Pepe Broz (11 Jun 2013)

Que alguien cambie el titulo del hilo, casi no dan ni la mitad!!


----------



## asnito (12 Jun 2013)

*experiencia con las transferencias*

Ayer hice una transferencia a las 4 de la tarde desde bbva hacia coinc y antes de las 23 ya la habia recibido.
la transferencia inversa inicial me tardo 10 dias.


----------



## Gorroto (12 Jun 2013)

Ya me ingresaron los intereses... con retraso pero ingresado esta


----------



## Burbujas a mil (18 Jun 2013)

Yo tengo cuenta COINC.

Que ocurre si transfiero a otra entidad? Se liquidan intereses o hay que esperar a fin de mes?

Por saberlo, ya que como bajan la rentabilidad en julio estaba pensando hacer un depósito en otro sitio


----------



## fragmento (18 Jun 2013)

¿Alguien sabe si con esta gente funcionan los amagos?
¿Si contraofertan cuando transfieres para dejar la cuenta a 0 ó casi a 0?


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Jun 2013)

No, al menos lo hemos probado nosotros (en varias cuentas) con mucho dinero... y no ha dado nada.

Salu2.


----------



## Blue Sky (19 Jun 2013)

Burbujas a mil dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta COINC.
> 
> Que ocurre si transfiero a otra entidad? Se liquidan intereses o hay que esperar a fin de mes?
> 
> Por saberlo, ya que como bajan la rentabilidad en julio estaba pensando hacer un depósito en otro sitio



Que yo sepa no se liquidan al momento de sacar el dinero, sino cuando te hacen la liquidacion mensual.


----------



## Burbujas a mil (19 Jun 2013)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Que yo sepa no se liquidan al momento de sacar el dinero, sino cuando te hacen la liquidacion mensual.



Lo suponía. Esperaré al 30 de junio.

Saludos


----------



## Generación perdida (20 Jun 2013)

Yo sigo esperando la transferencia desde ibanesto, y la cuenta coinc no es nueva lleva desde el principio abierta, pedi una OTE inversa, pero solo te deja maximo 15 mil, y esa ha tardado como una semana, y llevo esperando que la otra transferencia se haga una semana y no se produce, he decidido hacerla desde ibanesto, pero ya hace tambien unos días. Botín quiere retener mi dinero, por las buenas (2,25% de contraoferta) o por las malas...


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jun 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No, al menos lo hemos probado nosotros (en varias cuentas) con mucho dinero... y no ha dado nada.
> 
> Salu2.



y con ING funcionan los amagos?


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Jun 2013)

A poca gente y la mayoría de las veces sacan los depósitos que ofrecen a todo el mundo sin amagar.

Salu2.


----------



## sopadeajo (21 Nov 2013)

Si no les funcionan los amagos es que van de sobraos y... eso es bueno. Yo me pienso abrir una cuenta en Coinc, que parece que tiene mucho éxito.
Código promocional para Coinc


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Nov 2013)

Sí, creo que la mayoría del foro han abierto una de las cuentas, eso sí, no está exento de inconvenientes, aunque sobrellevables.

Salu2


----------



## currito (21 Nov 2013)

como se echa de menos ese 4%.............


----------



## Barruno (21 Nov 2013)

currito dijo:


> como se echa de menos ese 4%.............



Ya te digo... 
HHDLGP los de los bancos..


----------



## Blue Sky (21 Nov 2013)

currito dijo:


> como se echa de menos ese 4%.............



Y que lo digas... pero hoy por hoy casi que hay que dar gracias por ese mísero 2,25%, visto lo visto por otros lares.

Saludos!


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Nov 2013)

currito dijo:


> como se echa de menos ese 4%.............



Ya te digo, y encima se tenía el dinero líquido, igualito que ahora.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (22 Nov 2013)

y el peor agravio es que entidades como kutxabank lo sigan dando en francia.... en España nos roban por todos lados.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Nov 2013)

Ya te digo... De esta situación se está dando cuenta en el extranjero, así los franceses viene a España a captar dinero, los de CIC Iberbanco ofrece un 4% en una de ahorro:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-desde-espana/

Salu2.


----------



## currito (22 Nov 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya te digo... De esta situación se está dando cuenta en el extranjero, así los franceses viene a España a captar dinero, los de CIC Iberbanco ofrece un 4% en una de ahorro:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-desde-espana/
> 
> Salu2.



ostras! pero qué pena que baje luego a sólo el 0.75% no sé si me vale la pena....
¿aceptarían OTE desde España?


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Nov 2013)

Sí, es una pena.

ING Francia trambién está dando un 4% a 3 meses, pero claro, no da esta facilidad de abrir la cuenta desde Eapaña.


----------



## Vedder (29 Nov 2013)

Club de ahorradores en COINC. Veremos qué comercios se adhieren pero te devuelven dinero por realizar compras.

https://www.coinc.es/coinc/como-funciona-el-club-de-ahorradores


----------



## Gorroto (29 Nov 2013)

Solo es para Madrid ::


----------



## devest (29 Nov 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya te digo... De esta situación se está dando cuenta en el extranjero, así los franceses viene a España a captar dinero, los de CIC Iberbanco ofrece un 4% en una de ahorro:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-desde-espana/
> 
> Salu2.



En algún sitio os he leído que "lo mejor es que os llamen ellos". No he localizado en la web dónde tengo que poner mis datos para que me llamen los franceses.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Dic 2013)

No, da igual, es una opción.

La web está enlazada en el post, pero allá va:

- https://www.cic-iberbanco.com/es/we...banco&origine=CICIBBCtc&_version=ES&type=call

Salu2.


----------



## asnito (10 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes,
Quisiera saber si la cuenta coinc tarda mucho tiempo al hacer traspaso a la cuenta asociada y si depende de la cantidad y si tiene limite por dia.

Muchas gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Dic 2013)

1 día:

- Proceso de apertura y operativa de la cuenta COINC de Bankinter

Salu2.


----------



## Dalper (15 Ene 2014)

Parece que a partir del 15 de Marzo bajan el tipo de interés medio punto hasta quedarse en 1,75%


----------



## Zetaperro (15 Ene 2014)

Si, correo recibido. A partir del 15 de Marzo 1,75%

Vaya palazo, medio punto.


----------



## QuepasaRey (15 Ene 2014)

Yo tambien he recibido ese mail, sera el regalo de reyes.


----------



## Kid (15 Ene 2014)

Confirmado.
Salut.


----------



## logajk (15 Ene 2014)

Yo también lo he recibido. 
Joder 0,5 menos


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Torreb (16 Ene 2014)

Yo también, que putada, medio punto :abajo:


----------



## Zetaperro (16 Ene 2014)

Retirada masiva. Eso es lo que debería pasar. Les ha entrado pasta fresca estos últimos meses en bolsa y le dan la patada a los depositantes


----------



## Blue Sky (16 Ene 2014)

Yo tambien he recibido el email. Pues nada, el 15 de Marzo , a poco que pueda, lo pongo todo en otro sitio, aunque me den un poco menos, lo importante es que si todos hacemos lo mismo, se den cuenta de la reacción a esa bajada.


----------



## Medianoche (16 Ene 2014)

Nada, esto ha sido como un romance de verano. Muy apasionado durante esos meses, con unos retazos fugaces durante el otoño y que muere definitivamente con el frío del invierno.

Fue bonito mientras duró, pero ahora es momento de buscar nuevos amores.

Tal vez más adelante, cuando ambos hayamos madurado y nos hemos dado cuenta de nuestros errores, el destino vuelva a cruzarnos y queramos darnos una nueva oportunidad.


----------



## Squal (16 Ene 2014)

Demigrante, hoy mismo voy a enviarles un mensaje en su url de contacto para informarles que retiraré todo mi dinero el día que hagan esta bajada. Quizás si hacemos todos lo mismo sacamos algo.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Ene 2014)

Nosotros nos añadimos a tu propuesta y retiraremos el dinero incluso antes de que llegue el 15 de marzo.

Salu2.


----------



## reydmus (16 Ene 2014)

La verdad es que va a ser una estampida.

Lo que no entiendo es que en el MOU se decia que los bancos rescatados tendrian que encontrar un equilibro entre activo y pasivo. Es bastante incongruente con fijar topes a los depositos porque obviamente la gente se pirara de este tipo de bancos.

Yo entiendo que el dia que vean una estampida real de depositos o los suben o se pone el director del banco en la puerta con pistola y pasamontañas para impedirlo.


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Nosotros nos añadimos a tu propuesta y retiraremos el dinero incluso antes de que llegue el 15 de marzo.
> 
> Salu2.



jajaj Yo ya me lo llevé todo lo de coinc a CIC, ahora saldo 0€ en coinc


----------



## musu19 (17 Ene 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Nosotros nos añadimos a tu propuesta y retiraremos el dinero incluso antes de que llegue el 15 de marzo.
> 
> Salu2.



Yo que creo en la "presion de grupo" deberíamos "comentarles" nuestras opiniones a los CM de las redes sociales de Coinc... a ver que sacamos


PD: supongo que la retirada masiva de dinero de las cuentas, les dara una pista!!


----------



## currito (17 Ene 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> Yo que creo en la "presion de grupo" deberíamos "comentarles" nuestras opiniones a los CM de las redes sociales de Coinc... a ver que sacamos
> 
> 
> PD: supongo que la retirada masiva de dinero de las cuentas, les dara una pista!!



cierto. Veo mucho pataleo por los foros y pocas quejas en su facebook ::


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Ene 2014)

Nosotros hemos añadido un comentario de que la gente va a tomar medidas.

En los próximos días haremos una llamada a la "rebelión" desde tucapital.

Qué os parece?


----------



## currito (17 Ene 2014)

A mí me parece más efectivo retirar la pasta y entrar en su facebook y decirles que has retirado por no estar de acuerdo con la política que están llevando


----------



## artemis (17 Ene 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Nosotros hemos añadido un comentario de que la gente va a tomar medidas.
> 
> En los próximos días haremos una llamada a la "rebelión" desde tucapital.
> 
> Qué os parece?



a mi perfecto, yo el dia 16 retiro mi dinero.. el problema es que no hay muchas opciones donde ir : a parte que estaba en proceso de crearle una cuenta a mi madre y lo he parado...


----------



## biempa (17 Ene 2014)

currito dijo:


> A mí me parece más efectivo retirar la pasta y entrar en su facebook y decirles que has retirado por no estar de acuerdo con la política que están llevando



Esto es lo más efectivo, asi la red social será la que transmita nuestra protesta.


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Ene 2014)

4>3>2,25>1,75


el del tag no iba muy desencaminado...


----------



## QuepasaRey (18 Ene 2014)

Yo me sumo a lo de sacar la pasta, no me importa en absoluto.


----------



## MASEINVEST (18 Ene 2014)

No parece que el Facebook de COINC sea tan "popular" como el de otras entidades, digo por el número de personas que los sigue y tal, de ahí que se traduzca en menos comentarios en su muro, aparte de que en mi opinión, Facebook va cuesta abajo y sin frenos.

Volviendo al tema, otro que el 15 de Marzo saca sus humildes cuartos. Casi mejor meter la pasta y/o invertir en...ienso:....en dónde? ::


----------



## HurreKin (18 Ene 2014)

yo tambien voy a sacar los 35m.


----------



## Musero (18 Ene 2014)

Pues yo ya saqué ayer casi toda la pasta... de todas formas con el Euribor como está... estaba claro que un dia antes o después iba a ocurrir


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ene 2014)

Musero dijo:


> Pues yo ya saqué ayer casi toda la pasta... de todas formas con el Euribor como está... estaba claro que un dia antes o después iba a ocurrir



Pero si la bajada de intereses no se aplica hasta dentro de dos meses...


----------



## Musero (19 Ene 2014)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pero si la bajada de intereses no se aplica hasta dentro de dos meses...



Ya... Pero lo he colocado en un producto similar a más plazo.... Dentro de 2 meses casi seguro que las ofertas son aún peores


----------



## Amstrad (19 Ene 2014)

Musero dijo:


> Ya... Pero lo he colocado en un producto similar a más plazo.... Dentro de 2 meses casi seguro que las ofertas son aún peores



En qué depósito por favor?


----------



## Blue Sky (19 Ene 2014)

Yo esperaré al 15 de Marzo, y probablemente (si no hay nada mejor), lo ponga en un deposito en ING al 2%. (solo 3 meses creo)


----------



## Wifli (30 Ene 2014)

¿Alguien puede explicar la implicación de la norma SEPA (eliminación de las OTES) a la operativa de meter o sacar dinero a la cuenta COINC??


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Ene 2014)

A partir de ahora, para ingresar dinero en COINC sólo se podría mediante una transferencia:

- COINC ya no deja hacer OTEs, solo transferencias

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Feb 2014)

Finalmente COINC sigue al 1,75% después del susto de esta mañana.

Salu2.


----------



## Gorroto (20 Feb 2014)

Tucapital.es excelente labor y trabajo


Enhorabuena :Aplauso:


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Mar 2014)

Os recuerdo que esta es la última semana que estará la cuenta COINC al 2,25% TAE para clientes que lo contrataron antes de 15 de enero:

- Bankinter rebaja la rentabilidad de su Cuenta COINC hasta el 1,75% TAE

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Mar 2014)

La cuenta ya está al 1,75% TAE para todos los clientes.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge_fp (17 Mar 2014)

Recomendais alguna otra cuenta o deposito?
Un saludo


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Mar 2014)

Hoy mismo hemos hecho una comparativa con EVO y ofrece más rentabilidad si cumples algunas condiciones.

¿Más productos? Leete: 

- Top mejores depósitos a plazo fijo de marzo de 2014 

Salu2.


----------



## Wifli (5 Abr 2014)

De COINC a dónde ¿

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue Sky (6 Abr 2014)

Yo de momento lo he llevado a ING a un depósito al 2% 3 meses. Despues lo llevare a la cuenta ING de mi mujer 3 meses mas (si aun mantienen el 2%).

De momento, no veo muchas más cosas... Espero que vengan tiempos mejores.

Saludos!


----------



## Adicto (6 Abr 2014)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Yo de momento lo he llevado a ING a un depósito al 2% 3 meses. Despues lo llevare a la cuenta ING de mi mujer 3 meses mas (si aun mantienen el 2%).
> 
> De momento, no veo muchas más cosas... Espero que vengan tiempos mejores.
> 
> Saludos!



Ojo, que la rentabilidad será baja, pero es que la casa de inflación es ridícula.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Abr 2014)

ING, Openbank, iSantander son alguna de las opciones.


----------



## gadafi (8 Abr 2014)

Sabes que cuentas remuneradas ofrecen adeudos directos?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Abr 2014)

Que nosotros sepamos ING es el único banco online que de momento permite los adeudos.

COINC de momento no permite y nos dijeron que lo iban a implementar.

En bancos físicos, sabemos de gente que han lanzado los adeudos directos desde La Caixa.

Salu2.


----------



## Daniello (14 May 2014)

Tengo una cuenta en ING desde hace mucho y la rentabilidad es muy baja (nada que ver con la inicial), cómo veis la cuenta COINC?!?!?

La recomendais??
Alguna pega destacable?? 
Alternativas?


----------



## tucapital.es (14 May 2014)

Está bien, 1,75% es bueno, aunque claro, en comparación con lo que era antes ha perdido un poco. Eso sí, como son nuevos, comenten algunos errores:

- Nueva metedura de pata de COINC: fallo generalizado visualización intereses | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos

Saludos.


----------



## Daniello (14 May 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Está bien, 1,75% es bueno, aunque claro, en comparación con lo que era antes ha perdido un poco. Eso sí, como son nuevos, comenten algunos errores:
> 
> - Nueva metedura de pata de COINC: fallo generalizado visualización intereses | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos
> 
> Saludos.




Muchas gracias 

Acabo de ver lo de que no permiten los adeudos directos:
Ya no se puede hace una OTE, ni un Adeudo Directo en la Cuenta COINC | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos

Y me está echando para atrás este producto. :ouch:

Con eso complican muy mucho las operativas habituales de este tipo de cuentas de ahorro.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 May 2014)

Efectivamente, nos comentaron que iban a implantarlo... pero claro... cuándo lo tendrán...


----------



## Daniello (14 May 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Efectivamente, nos comentaron que iban a implantarlo... pero claro... cuándo lo tendrán...



Y alternativas a la cuenta COINC que sí implementen el ADEUDO DIRECTO??


----------



## bardos (14 May 2014)

Coinc es uno de esos bancos (bueno, todos) que se preocupa por las relaciones públicas. Así que si alguien pone algo en su página (pública) de Facebook pidiendo, por ejemplo un número 900 en vez del 902, su respuesta es algo así como, "Gracias por la sugerencia. Se la pasaremos al departamento de sugerencias. Muchas gracias". (ese departamento es un eufemismo del cubo de la basura) Puede ser lo mismo con Adeudos Directos. El tiempo nos dirá.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 May 2014)

Me temo que de momento sólo ING lo ha implementado.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 May 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí, la única pega es que el 4% no será para siempre... debe de ser una promoción inicial, y después ya sabéis, cartita y rebaja.
> 
> Salu2





Neng dijo:


> Lo he estado mirando, parece interesante:
> 
> 4% TAE, con liquidación mensual de intereses y un máximo de 50.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Sasto )

No hace falta ser tan ambicioso. Si te preocupa pasar de 50.000 con los intereses, pon solo 46.000, que hasta que llegues a superar la cifra tope...no te preocupes que vas a darte cuenta  . (Y además, por lo visto solo cuentan para generar intereses los 50.000 primeros, si le metes 150.000 solo rentan 50 mil).


----------



## tucapital.es (16 May 2014)

Qué pena, verdad? De ese 4% al 1,75% actual...


----------



## darkness (17 May 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Qué pena, verdad? De ese 4% al 1,75% actual...



Que pena no, que HDLGP que han acabado con la libre competencia.


----------



## tucapital.es (19 May 2014)

También!!!


----------



## Rafacoins (22 May 2014)

Tal vez peque de optimista, y habría que sacar cuentas para afirmar lo que voy a decir.

Probablemente rinda mas ahora con el 1,75% que en los comienzos al 4% dado que la inflación ha bajado mucho también.

A veces menos es mas


----------



## tucapital.es (22 May 2014)

Pues tienes mucha razón, en 2012 la inflación fue del 2,8%, así que al rentabilidad real después de impuestos fue de: 0,36%.

Ahora, la inflación está prácticamente a 0, la rentabilidad real después de impuestos sería del 1,3%.

Saludos.


----------



## fmerino01 (29 May 2014)

Coinc caído??

Lo necesitaba para un cheque Amazon y no puedo entrar desde hace rato...


----------



## Blue Sky (29 May 2014)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Coinc caído??
> 
> Lo necesitaba para un cheque Amazon y no puedo entrar desde hace rato...



Lo acabo de intentar y no va, jolines pues ya hace un buen rato por la hora de tu mensaje...


----------



## tucapital.es (29 May 2014)

Caído del todo!!!


----------



## bardos (29 May 2014)

sí... error de servidor es el mensaje


----------



## tucapital.es (29 May 2014)

Sí, y de los graves.


----------



## bardos (29 May 2014)

Dudo que alguien esté de servicio en estas horas... normalmente se empieza a solucionar cosas así a partir de las 9 de la mañana el día siguiente. Pero nunca se sabe...


----------



## adan (29 May 2014)

Bueno, en Facebook han dejado el mensaje de que están trabajando en ello. Así que lo tienen localizado y esperemos que pronto esté arriba

"Hola! Quizás ya hayas visto que tenemos un pequeño problema técnico en el servicio web de COINC. Los técnicos trabajan en el mismo para estar de nuevo disponibles cuanto antes. Gracias por tu paciencia y disculpa las molestias..."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....376999789042779.88467.217436171665809&type=1


----------



## Gonzalor (29 May 2014)

adan dijo:


> Bueno, en Facebook han dejado el mensaje de que están trabajando en ello. Así que lo tienen localizado y esperemos que pronto esté arriba
> 
> "Hola! Quizás ya hayas visto que tenemos un pequeño problema técnico en el servicio web de COINC. Los técnicos trabajan en el mismo para estar de nuevo disponibles cuanto antes. Gracias por tu paciencia y disculpa las molestias..."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....376999789042779.88467.217436171665809&type=1



¿A qué llamará esta gente GRAN problema técnico? Sinceramente, espero no tener que averiguarlo.


----------



## adan (30 May 2014)

Yo ya he podido entrar y en su Facebook dicen que ya está arriba

"¡Ya hemos vuelto! Disculpa de nuevo y muchas gracias por tu paciencia. Ya puedes seguir disfrutando y ahorrando con COINC."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....376999789042779.88467.217436171665809&type=1


----------



## alvapost (2 Jun 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí, y de los graves.



En la web poneis que la aportacion maxima que genera interes es de 35.000, en cambio aqui he leido que son 50.000. Me aclaras la duda por favor?


----------



## bardos (2 Jun 2014)

Al principio de la creación de esta cuenta eran 50.000 el tope para recibir intereses. Después lo modificaron a 35.000


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Jun 2014)

alvapost dijo:


> En la web poneis que la aportacion maxima que genera interes es de 35.000, en cambio aqui he leido que son 50.000. Me aclaras la duda por favor?





bardos dijo:


> Al principio de la creación de esta cuenta eran 50.000 el tope para recibir intereses. Después lo modificaron a 35.000



Así es.

Saludos.


----------



## fert12_45 (2 Jun 2014)

¿Aun está esta cuenta, al 4%???


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Jun 2014)

Qué va... lo han ido rebajando hasta el actual 1,75% TAE:

- http://www.tucapital.es/.../cuenta-coinc/

Salu2.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Jun 2014)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Qué va... lo han ido rebajando hasta el actual 1,75% TAE:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/.../cuenta-coinc/
> 
> Salu2.



Pues así podemos cerrar el hilo...


----------



## p1p0 (15 Jul 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues así podemos cerrar el hilo...



Acaban de comunicar que lo bajan en septiembre al 1.40% alternativas similares con mejor interés y disponibilidad??


----------



## Blue Sky (15 Jul 2014)

p1p0 dijo:


> Acaban de comunicar que lo bajan en septiembre al 1.40% alternativas similares con mejor interés y disponibilidad??



Cuenta "Mas Open", de Openbank, 6 meses al 2% , similar a la cuenta naranja de ING. No hace falta nomina, y puedes poner/sacar lo que quieras. Lo malo es que es solo los primeros 6 meses, despues hay que volver a buscar otro sitio, pero en fin....


----------



## Vedder (15 Jul 2014)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Cuenta "Mas Open", de Openbank, 6 meses al 2% , similar a la cuenta naranja de ING. No hace falta nomina, y puedes poner/sacar lo que quieras. Lo malo es que es solo los primeros 6 meses, despues hay que volver a buscar otro sitio, pero en fin....



No había algún "peligro" luego cuando te quería pirar? Se puede hacer todo online? Se hace con OTE o como lo llamen ahora? ING acepta estas OTEs todavía? 

Gracias por adelantado. 

Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros.


----------



## Blue Sky (15 Jul 2014)

Vedder dijo:


> No había algún "peligro" luego cuando te quería pirar? Se puede hacer todo online? Se hace con OTE o como lo llamen ahora? ING acepta estas OTEs todavía?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



De lo del "peligro" que comentas al pirarte no tengo ni idea , no he visto nada, espero que no sea asi.

Se puede contratar online pero te hacen mandar un porron de documentos por correo postal (fotocopias de dni, de nomina, y de no se cuantas cosas mas). Yo tarde mas de 2 semanas en tenerla operativa. Me temia que al final ya las condiciones no fueran las mismas, pero al final cumplieron. Lo de llevar el dinero, yo lo hice por transferencia, lo tenia en coinc, lo pase a ING y desde alli transferencia.

Te hacen abrir una cuenta corriente (que no sirve para nada, eso si , gratis), te mandan una visa (gratis, pero que no creo que utilice).

Todavia no hace ni un mes que la abrí, asi que aún no he cobrado los intereses (se supone los pagan mensualmente).


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jul 2014)

Blue Sky dijo:


> Cuenta "Mas Open", de Openbank, 6 meses al 2% , similar a la cuenta naranja de ING. No hace falta nomina, y puedes poner/sacar lo que quieras. Lo malo es que es solo los primeros 6 meses, despues hay que volver a buscar otro sitio, pero en fin....




Ahora lo ofrece sólo durante 4 meses al 2% TAE. Lo rebajaron durante este mes:

- La Cuenta Más Open de Openbank sigue en julio al 2% TAE pero sólo por 4 meses

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jul 2014)

Ya están enviando las comunicaciones a los clientes con la rebaja hasta el 1,4%


----------



## AMSierra (19 Jul 2014)

Del 1,75 al 1,4%, bajadita del 20%...


----------



## dilbertido (20 Jul 2014)

Hay que ir pensando en adonde pirarse...aunque poco mad hay.


----------



## gadafi (20 Jul 2014)

Es posible que ante el posible subida de tipos este año en eeuu puedan volver a remunerar mas a final de año? O como aqui se espera QE de draghi en Europa no llegaran estas subidas? 

Gracias


----------



## AMSierra (21 Jul 2014)

dilbertido dijo:


> Hay que ir pensando en adonde pirarse...aunque poco mad hay.




Con la seguridad de un depósito, esta claro que nada.

Supongo que habrá que buscar más riesgo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Jul 2014)

Están dando menos de la mitad de lo que ofrecían inicialmente: al 4%.


----------



## sopadeajo (5 Ago 2014)

Ahora están remunerando al 1,40% hasta 35.000€. La banca juega y gana.
Código promocional para Coinc de Bankinter


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Ago 2014)

Ya lleva un tiempo al 1,4% TAE. Concretamente desde el pasado día 15 de julio:

- COINC baja hasta el 1,4% TAE desde el 4%, 3%, 2,25%, 1,75% … 

Salu2.


----------



## Saturnino (12 Ene 2015)

Ya han bajado otra vez el interés. Sacado de la web de coinc:



> El producto COINC está soportado por una cuenta corriente remunerada al 1,10% T.A.E (1,09% T.I.N) hasta un máximo de 35.000 €.
> Sin comisiones y con liquidación mensual de intereses.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ene 2015)

Es deprimente si vemos la evolución de los tipos de COINC que es un reflejo de cómo ha evolucionado los mejores depósitos en los últimos 2 años:

- COINC baja hasta el 1,1% TAE desde el 4%, 3%, 2,25%, 1,75%, 1,4% …

Salu2.


----------



## musu19 (12 Ene 2015)

agur a lo pocos clientes que le podian quedar!!!


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ene 2015)

Ya te digo... ya perdieron un montón de clientes cuando lo bajaron al 1,75%


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Ene 2015)

En unos meses pagaremos por tener el dinero en el banco


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ene 2015)

Dicen que no..., al menos de momento.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (12 Ene 2015)

Yo ya lo tengo todo en Francia. No merece la pena dejar nada aquí... 
Tengo un depósito a 5 años y el 3% en cic y desde hace un mes un PEL al 2,5%.


----------



## eloy_85 (12 Ene 2015)

ir dando ideas, esto ya se pasa de castaño oscuro


----------



## logajk (12 Ene 2015)

Ya me ha llegado correo de COINC avisando del cambio de rentabilidad al 1,10 TAE.
Vaya faena.


----------



## musu19 (12 Ene 2015)

gonzalor dijo:


> En unos meses pagaremos por tener el dinero en el banco



balconchon es tu amigo!!!


----------



## morenillocam (12 Ene 2015)

Nos ponemos en contacto contigo para comunicarte que el próximo 12 de Marzo el tipo de interés de tu cuenta COINC pasará del 1,40% TAE al 1,10% TAE (1,09% TIN).

Como siempre, seguirás sin tener comisiones, con liquidaciones mensuales de tus intereses, con tu dinero siempre disponible y ahorrando de la forma más sencilla, ya que puedes traer tu dinero de forma periódica cada mes, tan solo indicando qué día quieres que se realice el ingreso.

Además en este año 2015 tenemos preparadas un montón de novedades en COINC que queremos seguir compartiendo contigo para facilitarte tu ahorro día a día ayudándote a alcanzar tus metas, así como muchas más ventajas para que tu dinero valga más. También continuarás disfrutando de los descuentos con el Club de Ahorradores y 4% adicional en tus compras en amazon.es.

El consentimiento a estas modificaciones contractuales se considerará tácitamente concedido salvo que manifiestes tu oposición, dándote de baja en COINC, antes de la fecha de entrada en vigor de las mismas. A estos efectos te remitimos a lo establecido sobre el particular en el artículo 22 de la Ley 16/2009 de 13 de noviembre, sobre Servicios de Pago.

Si tienes cualquier duda o necesitas más información estamos a tu disposición a través de la página Contacto de COINC.es.


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Ene 2015)

¿Novedades? ya lo vemos, jejeje, la primera una rebaja de tipos, ains...


----------



## AMSierra (14 Ene 2015)

El día que el dinero no valga de nada tenerlo en el banco, se vendrá a casa. Tan fácil y sencillo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Ene 2015)

pues que bien, este engendro ideado por algun powerponitista es un gran tocapelotas, con las metas y toda la chorrada, a ver si lo bajan ya a cero o a 0,5 y lo sacamos ya, que tengo ganas que me den ya el motivo de la baja remuneracion para sacarlo.


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Abr 2015)

Coinc vuelve a poner el máximo remunerado en 50.000 euros, ahora sólo queda que ponga la rentabilidad inicial del 4%, jeje.

Salu2.


----------



## Blue Sky (28 Abr 2015)

Yo estoy esperando confirmacion de apertura de cuentas en SelfBank para llevarlo 4 mesecitos hacia alli, al 2,5%. Aunque la verdad es que me da un poco de "incertidumbre", no acabo de fiarme de SelfBank, pero bueno, tampoco me fiaba de Coinc al principio jeje. 

De todos modos, me han dicho de SelfBank que no saben si llegara toda la documentacion a tiempo, pues tiene que estar todo activado el 30 de abril para que me mantengan el 2,5% , sino, dicen que no lo respetaran (en cuyo caso lo mas seguro es que no ponga ni un duro jeje).

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Abr 2015)

Efectivamente, si no llega el 30 de abril, no hay 2,5% sino el tipo que haya en ese momento, que esperemos que lo prorroguen:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/adio...os-de-momento/

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Feb 2017)

Recordando este hilo...



Qué desastre...


----------



## Wifli (24 May 2017)

Pues si...en nada nos cobran por tener el dinero en un banco


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eloy_85 (24 May 2017)

tiempos pasados fueron mejores


----------



## tucapital.es (25 May 2017)

Wifli dijo:


> Pues si...en nada nos cobran por tener el dinero en un banco
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



A esa, al menos a particulares, no lo creo; al menos de forma directa. Lo harán o ya lo están haciendo vía comisiones.

Salu2.


----------

